# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2017 às 00:34)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2017 às 01:03)

Começamos Novembro por estes lados (hoje em Alenquer) com a nebulosidade a entrar e uma noite bastante fria e húmida. 
Sigo com 8ºC.


----------



## criz0r (1 Nov 2017 às 01:15)

Boa noite,

Novembro começa com nevoeiro a querer cerrar aqui pela cidade. A noite segue com 15,8ºC , 96% de h.r e vento nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2017 às 11:46)

Bom dia!
Por aqui já se nota alguma convecção:




*20,0ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2017 às 12:11)

Boas

Mínima de 13,9ºC

Agora sol a aparecer e já estão 20,7ºC com vento nulo... nem espero nada de chuva hoje...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Nov 2017 às 12:13)

Hoje não espero nada de chuva para aqui , só amanhã é que espero uma boa chuva e quem sabe alguma trovoada !


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2017 às 12:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui já se nota alguma convecção:



Bom dia, sim mas para que isto produza alguma precipitação ainda não me parece que seja hoje. *0,1 mm *na Ajuda até às 8h e há falta de dados e de radar dinâmico desde então.

Estratocumulus misturados com alguns cumulus humilis ou mediocris, ainda sem bases suficientemente escuras.

Vento fraco de sudoeste, movimento das nuvens de SSW. Bastante húmido, orvalho intenso durante a noite.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2017 às 12:23)

Curiosamente, a única precipitação registada no território foram os *0,7 mm* de Reguengos, às 10h, mas pode ter sido o despejar do pluviómetro ou rega... De resto os 0,1 mm em alguns locais serão apenas o orvalho matinal.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Nov 2017 às 12:27)

Boas, aqui por estas bandas estão 21,9ºC e céu nublado com abertas, que bem que sabe esta temperatura.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2017 às 12:41)

*22,2ºC* na zona baixa da Póvoa; 60%, vento fraco de Leste.

Cumulus humilis e estratocumulus. Vislumbra-se nuvens altas nas pequenas abertas, cirrus e cirrocumulus.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2017 às 13:14)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma mínima de *14ºC*, o dia segue encoberto, com 21ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2017 às 13:41)

24ºc em Alenquer com céu novamente encoberto depois de algumas abertas e de uma manha de nevoeiro.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Nov 2017 às 13:47)

Mesmo assim está ameno, estão 23,1ºC.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2017 às 13:55)

Estava assim o céu há cerca de meia hora:

*13:10 SE*





*13:15 Sul em baixo




*
Às 6h estava definida uma frente oclusa antes do sistema frontal mais activo esperado para amanhã. 





Por essa altura todo o sistema nebuloso parecia mais organizado do que agora:


----------



## WMeteo (1 Nov 2017 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,

Temperatura segue nos *21,2ºC*.

Céu nublado, salientado-se o surgimento do sol durante curtos períodos da parte da manhã. O vento tem soprado fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2017 às 14:08)

Boas,

De manhã ainda presenciei vento moderado a forte de sul junto a baía de Cascais.
Cá em cima tudo calmo.
Passei pelo vale do Pisão ,impressionante como a represa que aguenta todos os verões está simplesmente a desaparecer.
Sinceramente não vou perder tempo a consultar modelos, amanhã vai entrar conveccao, portanto, pode cair 15 mms aqui, e em Cascais ou Sintra  0 mm, lotaria. 
Vamos acompanhando a precipitação com a excelente ferramenta que é o radar.


----------



## StormRic (1 Nov 2017 às 14:23)

A frente oclusa não parece conseguir entrar pela costa, provavelmente já estará dissipada:






Nebulosidade alta típica pré-frontal e alguns cumulus e estratocumulus neste momento a entrar de WSW:

*14:18 W*





*14:18 ENE



*


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2017 às 15:09)

Boa tarde!
Aguaceiros fracos em aproximação,:


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Nov 2017 às 16:40)

Boa tarde,
Dia igual aos anteriores, salvo as núvens que se dignaram aparecer, bem vindas sejam pois então.
Estamos agora com 19,2ºC e céu nublado


----------



## Candy (1 Nov 2017 às 17:20)

Boas,

Até agora, em Peniche, nada de chuva! Nota-se uma humidade, mas pouca...

Faz amanhã um ano que caiu um pé de água monumental, por volta das 16h, apanhando tudo e todos os que estavam nas cerimónias no cemitério.
Não precisamos do pé... apenas precisamos de água.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2017 às 17:25)

Candy disse:


> Não precisamos do pé... apenas precisamos de água.



 Acho que precisamos é de muitos pés, só vir uma agua normal já não chega...

Máxima hoje de 21,5ºC

Agora estão 19,0ºC e claro nem uma pinga como suspeitava para hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2017 às 17:34)

Boa tarde,

Caiu há pouco o primeiro aguaceiro moderado do dia, e do evento.

Actualmente sigo com 18,7ºC de temperatura, em queda lenta.


----------



## criz0r (1 Nov 2017 às 17:47)

Boas,

O dia tem sido marcado por um mix de nebulosidade alta/média/baixa principalmente no decorrer da tarde.
A temperatura mantém-se estável nos 19,7ºC e o vento tem vindo a aumentar gradualmente de intensidade. Humidade nos 79%.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2017 às 18:01)

minima: *9.9ºC *(+3.9ºC)
maxima: *24.4ºC *(-1.5ºC)
actual: *19.9ºC*


PS: dava jeito o radar funcionar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2017 às 18:43)

Boa noite a todos. Os ecos azuis que se vêem aqui na zona de Fátima são virga. Ainda não chove.


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Nov 2017 às 19:30)

O IM pifou de vez !
Entretanto por aqui está uma bela tarde/noite, nublada é certo, e seca também.
A temperatura é de 17,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2017 às 19:53)

Boas.

Deixo uma foto tirada pelas 16:00 de um aguaceiro fraco a moderado em aproximação.
Local: Abano, a norte do Guincho.







Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Aguaceiros fracos em aproximação,:



Esse a SO desta zona era o da foto acima.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2017 às 20:20)

Boa noite!
Dia fresquinho e bem cinzento por aqui também. Chuviscou por breves momentos.
Máxima de *22,1ºC* 
Neste momento estão *19,8ºC*.
Vamos lá ver como vão ser os acumulados amanhã.


----------



## remember (1 Nov 2017 às 21:40)

Boa noite, dia meio abafado, apesar de não se fazer notar na temperatura... Foi um daqueles dias que não sabia bem o que vestir 
Máxima de 22,4ºC e mínima de 13,9ºC, 17,6ºC actuais com 86% de HR


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Nov 2017 às 22:28)

Boas pessoal.
Só para dizer que a partir de agora, o meu seguimento passará a ser feito da Quinta do Conde.
Venham de lá essas inversões! 
Para já tido tranquilo, à espera da chuva. Ainda com 18.7°.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2017 às 22:36)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Só para dizer que a partir de agora, o meu seguimento passará a ser feito da Quinta do Conde.
> Venham de lá essas inversões!
> Para já tido tranquilo, à espera da chuva. Ainda com 18.7°.



Boas, já tens a estação online?


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2017 às 22:48)

Chuva nem nada até agora. 16ºC neste momento em Alenquer


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2017 às 00:50)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> Só para dizer que a partir de agora, o meu seguimento passará a ser feito da Quinta do Conde.
> Venham de lá essas inversões!
> Para já tido tranquilo, à espera da chuva. Ainda com 18.7°.



Ui, um dos 'congeladores' da margem sul. Vai ser muito interessante seguir as tuas mínimas sem dúvida 
Quando estiver online avisa para lá irmos espiar!


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2017 às 01:49)

miguel disse:


> Acho que precisamos é de muitos pés, só vir uma agua normal já não chega...
> 
> Máxima hoje de 21,5ºC
> 
> Agora estão 19,0ºC e claro nem uma pinga como suspeitava para hoje.



Não creio. Da maneira que as terras estão secas, se chover em demasia, de repente, a terra está tão seca que pode dar origem a cheias e enxurradas. 
Prefiro chuva, forte sim, mas sem ser "diluviana"  Há um ano foi caótico, por cá, com o "pé de água" que caiu.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Nov 2017 às 06:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, já tens a estação online?


Boas. Eu ainda não tenho o computador operacional, anda perdido no meio da confusão das mudanças, pelo que não tenho vista web do fórum. Mas tinha a ideia que a minha assinatura tinha o link da netatmo. 
De qualquer forma, já está lá a estação no weathermap da netatmo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2017 às 07:14)

Boas... já chove em Carcavelos. Que regalo para o olhos...


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 07:24)

Bom dia!
Acabei de acordar com a chuva forte que cai por aqui.


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 07:24)

Aqui a ver a chuva forte sempre ao lado, ainda só 0,2mm e desfile de ecos amarelos e laranjas a passar a poucos km


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2017 às 08:19)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas. Eu ainda não tenho o computador operacional, anda perdido no meio da confusão das mudanças, pelo que não tenho vista web do fórum. Mas tinha a ideia que a minha assinatura tinha o link da netatmo.
> De qualquer forma, já está lá a estação no weathermap da netatmo.



Já vi a localização da estação, está então a 1 km de distância da ribeira de Coina,segundo a carta militar está a 22 metros acima da cota dessa mesma linha de água
Vamos ver como se comporta a inversão nessa parte da Quinta do Conde.
______________

Têm  caído alguns aguaceiros.
*0,8 mm

*
Ontem no vale do Pisão, a ribeira ja está seca desde Maio, é obra.
*


*


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 08:33)

Os aguaceiros foram fortes mas passaram muito rapidamente.
*3,1 mm*


----------



## srr (2 Nov 2017 às 08:39)

Aqui, Continuação do pó , deve chegar entretanto , 16º 

Mas a linha de instabilidade vem toda "partida" , nao se pode esperar grande chuva, para a 1ª Round.


----------



## Geopower (2 Nov 2017 às 08:42)

Neste momento aguaceiro fraco e disperso por Telheiras. Vento fraco. 18.7*C. Céu encoberto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 08:44)

Bom dia! Aqui já chove bem! Assim é que é chover! 

*Edit: Chuva torrencial agora!*


----------



## AMFC (2 Nov 2017 às 08:52)

Uns momentos de chuva mais intensa parecia prometer mas pelo radar parece que este round vai ser fraco para estas bandas. Depois só deve voltar a chover mais para o final da tarde.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 08:52)

Continua a chover fraco. Muito fraquinha esta linha de instabilidade (para o centro/sul, porque para o norte é um espetáculo ). Olhando para o satélite, não me parece que chova "decentemente" nas próximas horas.
*3,6 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2017 às 08:53)

*Ulgueira,Sintra* segue nos *11 mm*, água preciosa para a serra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 08:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! Aqui já chove bem! Assim é que é chover!
> 
> *Edit: Chuva torrencial agora!*


Já acalmou mas continua a chover bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 09:48)

Aqui volta a chuva forte...


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 09:53)

A chuva até agora rendeu *2,0mm*

17,1ºC


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2017 às 09:56)

Bom dia,

Até agora este evento rendeu 2,7mm por aqui, fruto de dois aguaceiros fortes pelas 7h da manhã. 
A manhã segue com 18,5ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Nov 2017 às 10:13)

Acordei hoje de madrugada (Sesimbra) com 2 aguaceiros diluvianos de curta duração. Fui ver agora o acumulado numa estação a 200m da minha casa e não fiquei espantado pelos *16 mm* registados. Muito bom! Noutra estação a cerca de 3 km, "apenas" 3,8 mm, o que atesta o caracter localizado dos 2 aguaceiros que passaram mesmo literalmente por cima de mim


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 10:13)

Chuva torrencial outra vez... cuidado nas estradas!


----------



## WMeteo (2 Nov 2017 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

A chuva tem caído, de forma não contínua, desde o início da manhã aqui pelo sul do concelho. Neste momento não chove. A estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade) regista uma precipitação acumulada de *4.57 mm*.

Neste momento salientam-se nuvens cinzentas praticamente em todos as direcções, com excepção de sudoeste, onde é possível observar o surgimento de céu limpo. Vento fraco. Temperatura segue nos *18,5ºC*.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2017 às 11:22)

Aqui começou a chover de uma forma mais consistente, tem caído uns pingos só. Mas esta muito escuro!   18ºC neste momento no Norte concelho de Alenquer.


----------



## kikofra (2 Nov 2017 às 11:43)

Segundo os dados do meteoleiria, nas 4 ou 5 estações que tem o sítio onde choveu mais foi 4mm e há uma que segue nos 0mm, fantástico


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 11:47)

Boas!
Parou de chover mas o céu permanece bastante ameaçador.
*4,0 mm*. 
Não espero mais chuva hoje.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 11:56)

kikofra disse:


> Segundo os dados do meteoleiria, nas 4 ou 5 estações que tem o sítio onde choveu mais foi 4mm e há uma que segue nos 0mm, fantástico


Aqui tem chovido bastante...


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 11:57)

2,0mm uma fartura  o sol já brilha e o dia vai aquecer


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2017 às 12:05)

Começa a chover novamente por aqui e o cenário a Oeste é escuro. Vamos ver o que virá. 
3mm acumulados até agora.


----------



## Sandie (2 Nov 2017 às 12:14)

Chove moderado em Alcântara !!!


----------



## srr (2 Nov 2017 às 12:16)

4 mm.


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2017 às 12:19)

Bom dia,

Por Peniche choveu qualquer coisa ao inicio da manhã, mas já está tudo sequinho! 
Sol e céu azul...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 12:21)

Chuva torrencial outra vez! Até faz fumo! Chove sem parar à horas! 

*Edit:* De facto vendo o radar pouco tem chovido por Leiria, mas aqui chove sem parar, porque está uma linha de instabilidade bem activa a passar por Porto de Mós e entre a Batalha e Fátima, que não se desvia.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2017 às 12:24)

aqui ainda não choveu quase nada e ja temos o sol de volta  Alenquer


----------



## Geopower (2 Nov 2017 às 12:26)

Neste momento chuva forte no Areeiro


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2017 às 12:27)

Bom dia,

Por Peniche choveu qualquer coisa ao inicio da manhã, mas já está tudo sequinho! 
Sol e céu azul...


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 12:30)

tive em Santarém durante a manhã, teve a chover bem

neste momento na Fajarda já tinha parado de chover, volta a chover moderado


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 12:37)

chuva forte 

continua persistente


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2017 às 12:46)

Bem, que valente chuvada que caiu aqui durante cerca de 20m. Fez disparar o acumulado para os 4,8mm somando no total até agora de 7,8mm.
São os tais totolotos que também deviam cair nos locais onde existe mais necessidade.


----------



## cepp1 (2 Nov 2017 às 12:56)

Como vocês conseguem ver a precipitação pelos radares? é em algum site?
obrigado


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Nov 2017 às 13:00)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui choveu algo por volta das 7.30, depois disso mais nada de chuva até agora.
Núvens e algum sol no momento, temperatura de 19,3ºC, humidade 87% e PA de 1015 hPa


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Nov 2017 às 13:02)

cepp1 disse:


> Como vocês conseguem ver a precipitação pelos radares? é em algum site?
> obrigado


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 13:19)

ainda não parou , mas agora já mais fraca


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2017 às 13:25)

Volta a chover de forma moderada. Hoje estou com sorte na lotaria


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2017 às 13:36)

Caramba, até faz fumo! 10,2mm até ao momento.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2017 às 13:39)

Aqui em Alenquer não chove nada...estou no carro e tudo seco, o sol voltou...assim não dá


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 13:42)

ouvi trovão! :O


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2017 às 13:43)

É sempre a "aviar", 11,4mm


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 13:47)

outro


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 13:51)

Aqui sempre a aviar sol 

20,0ºC 
2,0mm 
Rajada máxima 27km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 13:59)

Aqui a chuva fez um intervalo de meia hora mas já voltou em força!


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 14:02)

trovoada a passar de raspão  chove fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 14:02)

Agora ouço trovoada ao longe. Vários ecos amarelos por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 14:07)

Boa tarde!
E eu a pensar que não ia chover mais hoje. O acumulado subiu para os *5,1 mm*. Neste momento não chove.


----------



## AMFC (2 Nov 2017 às 14:07)

O serviço do IPMA, desculpem o termo, é uma bosta tremenda. O radar funciona nos dias secos e falha quando chove, deve correr o windows bosta 2.0 que corre também no sistema Siresp.


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Nov 2017 às 14:13)

jamestorm disse:


> Aqui em Alenquer não chove nada...estou no carro e tudo seco, o sol voltou...assim não dá


Tal e qual


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 14:14)

afinal de raspão ainda dá chuva forte  isto hoje está para tudo


----------



## Sandie (2 Nov 2017 às 14:19)

Grrrrrr ... e aqui por Alcântara só choveu um bocadinho .... ... aguardemos ...


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 14:20)

há pouco estava assim  :


----------



## WMeteo (2 Nov 2017 às 14:31)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 14:32)

A prova de que estes aguaceiros são extremamente localizados:


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 14:36)

as descargas que houve à volta, ouvi meia dúzia delas:


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2017 às 14:48)

Boas! 

Dia bem outonal aqui em Leiria, temos tido alguns aguaceiros moderados e até um breve período de Sol, por agora vai pingando de novo.

Acumulações na casa dos 5mm, nada de extraordinário, mas dado o marasmo que isto anda já é melhor que nada.


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 15:08)

por agora acalmou, cai uns pingos só

*16mm *


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 15:25)

chuva forte de novo  

hoje sou o penico


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2017 às 15:30)

Peniche, continuamos secos! 
TIvemos uma "amostra" de chuva de manhã, mas foi mesmo só aquilo!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Nov 2017 às 15:37)

Boa tarde, bem o que dizer, a miséria continua, aqui no Couço o acumulado está nos 2,8mm, no Bairro da Areia é de 2,2mm, assim não vamos longe.


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 15:39)

Esperava pelo menos uns 5 ou 6mm hoje mas só vou com 2mm o costume aqui nesta terra dos fiascos estes eventos também não valem nada uns com "muito" e maioria com quase nada... a ver amanha se isto rende alguma coisa que se veja, que depois volta o maldito AA


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Nov 2017 às 15:42)

miguel disse:


> Esperava pelo menos uns 5 ou 6mm hoje mas só vou com 2mm o costume aqui nesta terra dos fiascos estes eventos também não valem nada uns com "muito" e maioria com quase nada... a ver amanha se isto rende alguma coisa que se veja, que depois volta o maldito AA




Não é só ai que é fiasco por estas terras também tudo ao lado, maldito escudo.


----------



## MarcioRR (2 Nov 2017 às 15:42)

Por aqui durante a manha choveu sempre  de forma moderada e por vezes forte, agora tem cara de vir mais, quanto a acumulação  não faço ideia


----------



## srr (2 Nov 2017 às 15:48)

7,4 mm.


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 16:00)

chuva forte de novo


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 16:04)

dilúvio  que dia  ( para mim)


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Nov 2017 às 16:14)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado com uns belos raios de sol.
Temp 19,1ºC, 81% humidade relativa e PA 1013 hPa


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 16:29)

já tinha parado e volta de novo a chuva


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 16:43)

david 6 disse:


> dilúvio  que dia  ( para mim)



 Ainda bem para ti que não estás por Setúbal!! Isto é mesmo uma tristeza é eventos atrás de eventos para esquecer...


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 17:03)

miguel disse:


> Ainda bem para ti que não estás por Setúbal!! Isto é mesmo uma tristeza é eventos atrás de eventos para esquecer...



pois imagino... eu hoje estou com sorte, ali o nosso colega do Couço, mesmo estando aqui no concelho de Coruche tem tido bem menos chuva que eu

entretanto parou e volta a chover moderado  mas penso que seja desta a ultima, o sol está a surgir ao fundo


----------



## joao nunes (2 Nov 2017 às 17:51)

por aqui sigo com 19,8ºC humidade 78%


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Nov 2017 às 18:01)

Dia marcado por aguaceiros fortes , um deles bem fortíssimo , segundo o radar vamos ter que agora esperar umas horas para ver novamente chuva a sério .


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Nov 2017 às 18:17)

Por aqui a manhã iniciou-se com aguaceiros moderados que se prolongaram até ao inicio da tarde.
Mesmo apesar de pouca chuva, mas já repassou a terra uns 5 a 8 cm.

Já observei esta tarde diversas queimadas, apesar de a humidade estar elevada, ainda todo o cuidado nunca é demais.


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 18:44)

Máxima de 20,1ºC
Mínima de 16,9ºC

Precipitação total 2,0mm um fiasco de dia...

Agora estão 18,3ºC e não espero mais nada hoje, quem acordou depois das 8h nem viu chover hoje...


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2017 às 18:50)

Boas,

Em principio, já não espero mais nada de relevante para as próximas horas. O acumulado total até agora ficou nos 13,2mm devido aos aguaceiros fortes que se abateram pelas 13h e 14h da tarde. Aguardemos então pelas próximas chuvas que prometem ser um pouco mais generalizadas.

Temp: 17,8ºC
H.R: 87%
Vento: 6,1 km/h de SW
Pressão: 1013hPa


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 18:51)

Boa tarde/noite!
Acabei de ver um relâmpago para Oeste, lá bem ao longe. 
Acumulado de *5,1 mm*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Nov 2017 às 19:02)

Hoje, por volta das 12h30 chovia a potes na Expo. Pára-brisas no máximo e visibilidade reduzida. O termómetro do visor marcava 16º. Apesar de ter ficado com o cabelo todo estragado, soube bem sentir a chuva e a frescura do ar 
Agora, de regresso ao Marquês de Pombal, o piso está seco mas cheira a Outono.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Nov 2017 às 19:09)

Bem mas que desgraça por aqui, o acumulado foi de 3,2mm sim senhor estas zonas também são o verdadeiro escudo.


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 19:10)

*23.8mm *

está a ficar imenso nevoeiro agora


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Nov 2017 às 19:54)

david 6 disse:


> *23.8mm *
> 
> está a ficar imenso nevoeiro agora



Uau que diferença, nem em Coruche passou dos 6mm


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2017 às 19:56)

14ºC em Alenquer, noite outonal...choveu uma carga à tarde tipo torrencial mas que não deve ter durado mais que 5 mins.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 20:13)

Célula forte a sudoeste! 
Já vou andar de olho nas webcams para ver se vejo relâmpagos. 
*18,3ºC*


----------



## joao nunes (2 Nov 2017 às 20:37)

o radar ipma nao esta funçionar


----------



## AMFC (2 Nov 2017 às 20:56)

joao nunes disse:


> o radar ipma nao esta funçionar



Tudo normal, o radar só funciona quando não chove, até mete raiva.
Muda para radar de Coruche, máximo de reflectividade e consegues ver..... por enquanto.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Nov 2017 às 20:56)

Bela célula a sudoeste , e parece que apresenta atividade elétrica , pode ser que tenhamos sorte e venha para aqui , está bem forte a célula , vou ficar de olho no céu !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Nov 2017 às 21:01)

AMFC disse:


> Tudo normal, o radar só funciona quando não chove, até mete raiva.
> Muda para radar de Coruche, máximo de reflectividade e consegues ver..... por enquanto.



Já nem com o radar de Coruche dá , isto mete muita raiva , ainda por cima quando há uma célula em aproximação e parece me ser forte .


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2017 às 21:02)

Não vejo registos dele, mas vi um relâmpago reflectido nos vidros do prédio a norte de mim. Portanto, relâmpago a sul! 
Isto sem radar é do raio...  Há coisas que não mudam nunca!...


----------



## AMFC (2 Nov 2017 às 21:06)

Devido aos cortes no orçamento o radar do IPMA só tem autorização para funcionar com bom tempo.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 21:10)

Nota-se bastante convecção no céu. Vários cumulus a passear.
*18,2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2017 às 21:26)

Boas,

Apenas *3,6 mm* por aqui, entrada directa para o clube dos chorões. 
O IPMA já trocava as pilhas ao radar.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Nov 2017 às 21:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Apenas *3,6 mm* por aqui, entrada directa para o clube dos chorões.
> O IPMA já trocava as pilhas ao radar.



Sê muito bem vindo a este clube ahahah, por aqui igual uma miséria de chuva, mas enfim, pode ser que amanhã compense.


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

Radar on!

Ainda às secas em Peniche... 

EDIT: Radar off!... e nem pingo.


----------



## WMeteo (2 Nov 2017 às 21:45)

Começa a chover por aqui .


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 21:56)

A bigorna da tal célula (que já foi) potente está a passar por aqui. Chove fraco.


----------



## vortex (2 Nov 2017 às 22:09)

Boas! Trovão agora mesmo. 

Começou a chover bem!


----------



## Marco pires (2 Nov 2017 às 22:16)

o sat24 mostra um bom conjunto de células em evolução e aproximação ao litoral norte e centro, poderemos ter uma madrugada e manhã animadas


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 22:18)

Que bela bigorna a sul daqui! Com a luz da lua a iluminá-la fica ainda mais bonito!
*18,0ºC*


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2017 às 22:25)

Trovoadas a oeste! 

Continuo às secas! Vamos ver se esta celula chega cá!


----------



## dASk (2 Nov 2017 às 22:27)

Está a passar aqui. Chove torrencialmente há quase 10m!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Nov 2017 às 22:29)

dASk disse:


> Está a passar aqui. Chove torrencialmente há quase 10m!



Passou tudo ao lado , isto é preciso ter azar , o melhor passou na margem sul com aquele eco vermelho , é preciso ter azar !


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 22:53)

Aqui Setúbal mais do mesmo ou seja nada acontece nem um pingo


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2017 às 23:04)

Na webcam da Nazaré vão se observando uns raios.

O beachcam também é uma excelente ferramenta nestas alturas, ainda por cima, cada vez existem mais livecams espalhadas ao longo da nossa costa.


----------



## Candy (2 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

Começa a chover em Peniche. 
Vamos ver... 

Tenho estado a avistar clarões bastante fortes a oeste. Não chega cá (centro de Peniche) o som do trovão.


----------



## Teya (2 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

Continuam as trovoadas a oeste, ainda no mar http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=10

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2017 às 23:11)

Lembrei-me de ir a janela exposta a Norte,vi logo uns quantos clarões a NO.


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2017 às 23:14)

começa a chover aqui 

radar às cegas...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2017 às 23:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> Lembrei-me de ir a janela exposta a Norte,vi logo uns quantos clarões a NO.



Também daqui são visíveis, mas nota-se bem que ainda estão muito longe.

Sigo com céu praticamente limpo, 14,9ºC.


----------



## remember (2 Nov 2017 às 23:18)

Boas, já se nota o fresco na rua  HR acima dos 90%, tenho indicação "HH"
A Lua brilha por aqui e nada de chuva! Máxima de 20,7ºC e minima de 15,7ºC atingida à coisa de uma hora atrás... Agora encontra-se a subir com 16,7ºC. Pressão em queda com 1013 hPa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Nov 2017 às 23:48)

Vejo clarões a Sul. Célula em crescimento com deslocação para NE, deve atingir a zona de Lisboa.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 23:53)

Grande flash agora mesmo! 
Célula espetacular vista daqui!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Nov 2017 às 23:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Grande flash agora mesmo!
> Célula espetacular vista daqui!



E logo que o radar não está a funcionar , espero que venha para aqui a célula que apresenta atividade elétrica .


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 00:01)

Fui agora à varanda aqui junto ao Montejunto (Norte de Alenquer) e, apesar da noite de luar e céu estrelado, foi possível ver ao longe relâmpagos, claramente bastante longe e do lado do mar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2017 às 00:09)

A visão que tenho sobre a célula. Os relâmpagos parecem ter cessado.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 00:09)

Quem me dera ter a lente 18-55mm arranjada para poder tirar foto a esta célula...
Também não posso usar a GoPro porque também está estragada. 
A bigorna já está muito espandida, ocupando todo o quadrante sul, e já não vi mais nenhum relâmpago.


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2017 às 00:11)

Às 23h07 começou a chover... parou logo!... uns minutinhos depois de parar caiu um aguaceiro fortíssimo que não durou mais de um minuto! Voltou a parar, de repente... e no mesmo repente, céu limpinho, limpinho! Parece noite de verão! Nem vento se sente.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Nov 2017 às 00:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A visão que tenho sobre a célula. Os relâmpagos parecem ter cessado.



Já vai enfraquecer a célula , nada de especial , tá tudo a passar ao lado , passa tudo na margem sul .


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 00:18)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Já vai enfraquecer a célula , nada de especial , tá tudo a passar ao lado , passa tudo na margem sul .


 
Margem sul do se for de Marrocos ...aqui tudo calmo nem um clarão para lavar a vista


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 00:49)

Noite a arrefecer bem, estou com 10ºC...


----------



## Brites (3 Nov 2017 às 01:33)

Por Pombal tudo muito calmo, céu limpo até, mas no entanto a este está uma célula enorme com atividade eléctrica bem forte! Impressionante o tamanho da célula e os raios que se vêem no meio da célula! Posso estar muito enganado mas está célula está por cima de Ansião ou bem perto!


----------



## Brites (3 Nov 2017 às 01:37)

Secalhar estava enganado mas deve estar a caminho da zona que falei e deve estar a cair chuva forte!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 07:08)

Bom dia!
Pena não ter a vista mais desobstruída. 
Célula da margem sul, há pouco:


----------



## AMFC (3 Nov 2017 às 09:21)

Satélite e radar com aspecto muito apetitoso, vamos ver .


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Nov 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia, á pouco acabou de cair um aguaceiro mas foi muito pouco tempo, tendo acumulado 0,2mm, fartura, a ver se é hoje porque senão depois é só lá para o fim do mês.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 09:27)

Aqui apenas 1mm ate agora...A ver se a tarde e noite isto cai a valer porque ate agora esta muito mas muito fraco, levo 3mm neste evento que termina na próxima madrugada.

Estão 20,1℃ que foi a máxima de ontem.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2017 às 09:42)

Há minutos atrás aguaceiro violento na Aldeia de Juzo, impressionante.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2017 às 09:47)

Bom dia... boas células a chegar do oceano, pergunto aos entendidos... vai chegar algo cá? (Cascais / Oeiras).


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Nov 2017 às 09:53)

Agora que vêm ai mais festa da boa é que o radar do IPMA mais uma vez pifou, realmente.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 10:03)

Cenário espetacular a norte daqui:


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 10:14)

este radar... aposto que quando parar de chover fica 5 estrelas


----------



## rafathunderstorm (3 Nov 2017 às 10:15)

Ontem no miradouro dos Capuchos na Costa da Caparica


----------



## AMFC (3 Nov 2017 às 10:19)

O radar de Coruche ainda bomba.... para já.


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 10:21)

Bom dia,
Hoje sim. algumas células potencialemnte severas se deparam por estes lados, e mais a caminho
Tem chovido algo interessante por aqui e o melhor estará para chegar


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 10:23)

Troveja !


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2017 às 10:33)

*6,3 mm* por cá.
Só o aguaceiro torrencial que relatei  rendeu* 5 mm*.


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2017 às 10:37)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Ontem no miradouro dos Capuchos na Costa da Caparica



Excelente fotografia Rafaela! Muito bom!


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 10:47)

nem um pingo por aqui em Alenquer...deve ter chovido qq coisa durante a noite. no entanto está escuro... e estão 14ºC


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 10:50)

Bons dias,

Os aguaceiros fracos de madrugada renderam apenas 0,3mm por aqui. A mínima ficou nos *14,7ºC*.
A manhã segue com céu muito nublado e aproxima-se agora um aguaceiro. Temperatura nos 18,8ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 11:00)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui! Impressionante!


----------



## WMeteo (3 Nov 2017 às 11:02)

Bom dia,

Céu parcialmente nublado, algum sol e chuva, que surgiu à poucos minutos, caindo de forma fraca.

Vento fraco a moderado.

Temperatura segue nos *19,4ºC*.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 11:04)

Está uma bela manha de sol e algum calor por aqui... 21ºC e 1,2mm acumulados por volta das 6h da manhã


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 11:09)

aguaceiro


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 11:12)

Chove forte neste momento. 1,2mm acumulados.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 11:27)

Grande carga de agua agora em Alenquer  com trovão ao longe...carga torrencial.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 11:28)

trovoada


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2017 às 11:30)

david 6 disse:


> trovoada



Boas, qual foi o teu acumulado no dia de ontem?
A estação do IPMA de  Coruche só registou 2,9 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2017 às 11:35)

Nuvem em desenvolvimento vertical com um pileus no topo, há instantes a norte do Campo Grande.


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 11:37)

Chove bem por aqui, trovoada a N N/E


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 11:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, qual foi o teu acumulado no dia de ontem?
> A estação do IPMA de  Coruche só registou 2,9 mm



24mm, levei com os aguaceiros todos em filinha durante a tarde toda, Coruche mal choveu à tarde


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 11:43)

já chove de novo


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2017 às 11:43)

david 6 disse:


> 24mm, levei com os aguaceiros todos em filinha durante a tarde toda, Coruche mal choveu à tarde



Diferença impressionante, um excelente exemplo como é tudo muito localizado.

___________

Tudo calmo.


----------



## Goku (3 Nov 2017 às 11:43)

Aqui em Leiria nem chuva, nem trovoada, nem nada.


----------



## cepp1 (3 Nov 2017 às 11:46)

Chuca forte nas Caldas weeeeee!! è isto que a gente gosta


----------



## cepp1 (3 Nov 2017 às 11:47)

tragam os barcos que dá para fazer rafting nas Caldas da rainha!!!


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 11:59)

que estrondo 

radar please funciona :C


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 12:01)

meu gato tá com a cabeça no ar com os olhos muito abertos 

começa a chover forte


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 12:01)

O que deu este evento até agora aqui em chuvas ...


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Nov 2017 às 12:06)

já chove por aqui


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 12:06)

*diluvio!* com algum granizo à mistura!!!!


----------



## WMeteo (3 Nov 2017 às 12:07)

Começa novamente a chover por aqui de forma fraca .

Aumento da intensidade do vento.

Temperatura segue nos *18,9ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 12:08)

vento forte! algum granizo e diluvio de precipitação, o que é isto!!!!


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2017 às 12:17)

Começa a chover em Peniche! Parece vir "grossa" vamos ver quanto dura...
Até agora estava tudo seco.
Vento moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Nov 2017 às 12:19)

Bolas aqui nada de nada que raio de evento é este.


----------



## WMeteo (3 Nov 2017 às 12:21)

Aumento da intensidade da chuva, que cai agora de forma moderada, intercalada por vezes com períodos mais fortes.

Temperatura em queda, *16,9ºC*.


----------



## mhenriques (3 Nov 2017 às 12:22)

Grande carga na zona este da cidade das Caldas á cerca de 20 minutos!!!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Nov 2017 às 12:24)

Vejam lá bem que aqui até está um belo sol, incrivel.


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2017 às 12:32)

FOi sol de pouca dura. Já parou! O céu volta a clarear, embora esteja todo tapado.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 12:34)

entretanto deixo já a vista para a primeira trovoada que passou ao lado, a que passou por cima de mim estou a tentar meter um video de 20seg aqui


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Nov 2017 às 12:43)

Chove torrencialmente por aqui


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Nov 2017 às 12:45)

Aqui chove sol maravilha ahahaha e estão 22ºC.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 12:46)

aqui fica um video de um momento quando a trovoada estava aqui por cima


entretanto já fez outro trovão de outra trovoada que está a passar ao lado


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Nov 2017 às 12:47)

Entretanto nas Caldas da Rainha.. Rotunda da Rainha.

Foto de Filipa de Varennes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Nov 2017 às 12:49)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Entretanto nas Caldas da Rainha.. Rotunda da Rainha.
> 
> Foto de Filipa de Varennes
> 
> ...


Mais uma..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 13:10)

Aqui começa a chover... está a ficar escuro.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Nov 2017 às 13:12)

Uau lá consegiu acumular mais 0,4mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 13:13)

Boa tarde!
Choveu torrencialmente durante uns 2 minutos há duas horas atrás e desde aí já não choveu mais.
Isto é tão localizado que a estação que acompanho não acumulou nada. 
*20,7ºC*


----------



## André_Cardoso (3 Nov 2017 às 13:17)

Boas pessoal, depois de umas semanas de ausência de dados por avaria da minha estação aqui fica de novo o link para seguirem na PRAIA DA VAGUEIRA - AVEIRO
<object width="290" height="130"><param name="movie" value="http://www.wunderground.com/swf/pws_mini_rf_nc.swf?station=IAVEIROA8&freq=&units=metric&lang=BR" /><embed src="http://www.wunderground.com/swf/pws_mini_rf_nc.swf?station=IAVEIROA8&freq=&units=metric&lang=BR" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="290" height="130" /></object>

OU 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IAVEIROA8


----------



## WMeteo (3 Nov 2017 às 13:23)

Cerca das 13h a chuva caiu com bastante intensidade. Aliás, na última hora e meia tem estado praticamente sempre a chover, sendo que neste momento cai de forma fraca / moderada. Trovoada ao longe.

Temperatura nos *16,4ºC*.


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 13:27)

Chove muito, acompanhada de trovoada


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 13:29)

outra trovoada que passou ao lado


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Nov 2017 às 13:34)

Por aqui, no Entroncamento e também em Tomar já choveu de forma bastante consistente.
Espera-se mais água na próxima hora!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 13:38)

david 6 disse:


> outra trovoada que passou ao lado


Funnel cloud?


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Nov 2017 às 13:43)

1,8mm até agora, bem lá vou eu para a Azervadinha trabalhar, espero que seja um fim de tarde animado.


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 13:49)

Céu muito escuro a Oeste e rápida intensificação do vento. Vamos lá aproveitar esta instabilidade ao máximo antes do AA


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 13:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Funnel cloud?



se era, devia ser muito timida porque não dei por nada


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2017 às 14:06)

Chuva torrencial há 10 minutos, durou cerca de 5 minutos, coitado de quem ia na rua, nem com chapéu de chuva se protegia...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 14:07)

O vento também aumentou de intensidade por aqui.
O céu está muito ameaçador a sudoeste, oeste e noroeste.
Sim, é chato não ter o radar, mas também, pelo menos para mim, o nowcasting fica mais interessante. 
*20,9ºC*


----------



## fhff (3 Nov 2017 às 14:09)

Festival eléctrico pelo litoral sintrense. Chove torrencial. Muito próxima a trovoada aqui de Colares.


----------



## fhff (3 Nov 2017 às 14:14)

Trovão mesmo em cima. Ficámos sem luz.  Chove torrencial. Não tenho pluviometro aqui


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Nov 2017 às 14:17)

Bem  festival elétrico está a aproximar se  eehehehee , vamos ter uma tarde animada .


----------



## CapitaoFantasma (3 Nov 2017 às 14:18)

Por Cascais


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 14:24)

Carga com violência Torrencial aqui a norte de Alenquer!!!  ...está assim ha uns 10 minutos!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 14:26)

Trovão agora...


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 14:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Trovão agora...


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 14:30)

parou agora mas o céu carregado promete mais ...assim já estamos a acertar


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 14:31)

VimDePantufas disse:


>


Pois, e chove moderado a forte...


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Nov 2017 às 14:32)

Inundações nas Caldas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 14:34)

Chuva torrencial!!!


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 14:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, e chove moderado a forte...


Sim de acordo com o modelado hoje é o dia " H "


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 14:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial!!!


E mais trovoada não muito distante.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 14:41)

Aqui mais do mesmo..sol


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2017 às 14:42)

Às 12h45 fui até ao Cabo Carvoeiro e, mesmo sem máquina, fiz um registo com o telemovel.

Vista para Sul
Cabo Carvoeiro - Estação Meteorológica








Mais imagens no album deste Link. A qualidade não é grande coisa, mas com este telemóvel não dá pra mais


----------



## Mike26 (3 Nov 2017 às 14:43)

Boa tarde! Por aqui chove com uma intensidade moderada a forte desde há uns bons 10 minutos. Apenas ouvi trovoada ao longe antes da célula chegar cá.

Ambiente bem mais fresquinho com *14,9ºC* de temperatura. Melhor que isto só mesmo com a trovoada a bombar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2017 às 14:44)




----------



## WMeteo (3 Nov 2017 às 14:52)

A chuva ainda continua a cair, mas agora de forma bastante fraca. Entretanto, o céu começa a clarear a Sul e a Oeste. 

Temperatura nos *15ºC*.


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 14:56)

lá vem ela...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 14:56)

Cenário monstruoso a sul daqui!


----------



## tucha (3 Nov 2017 às 14:57)

Choveu durante os ultimos 10 minutos com alguma intensidade aqui por Telheiras, tocada a vento...agora parou...
O céu tornou-se de repente muito escuro e parece-me que a temperatura subiu...
O que se espera para as próximas horas aqui para Lisboa?

E chove agora ás 15.09 , torrencialmente!


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 14:59)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Mais uma..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



caraças !


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 15:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Cenário monstruoso a sul daqui!



parece o fim do mundo !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2017 às 15:01)

Forte aguaceiro nos últimos minutos aqui. Nada de trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 15:02)

Chove muito forte!!!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Nov 2017 às 15:05)

E já pinga por aqui , pingas bem grossas , bem o cenário no céu está monstruoso ,aproxima se uma grande carga de água , parece de noite agora , wow !


----------



## Geopower (3 Nov 2017 às 15:06)

Chove moderado no Areeiro. Bastante escuro a sul. 
Lamentável o radar dinâmico do Ipma indisponível quase todo o dia


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 15:07)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Mais uma..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Parabéns à equipe de limpeza, tratamento  5***** das águas pluviais, continuem vamos todos num excelente caminho


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2017 às 15:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Cenário monstruoso a sul daqui!



Wouuuuuuu...

Que direcção leva?


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 15:11)

Incrível não pára de cair aqui (Alenquer)  um dia daqueles à antiga portuguesa!  que saudades!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 15:12)

Candy disse:


> Wouuuuuuu...
> 
> Que direcção leva?


Sudoeste-Nordeste, penso eu. Sem radar fica difícil perceber.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Nov 2017 às 15:13)

Pode-se estar a formar uma super-célula e somos apanhados de surpresa. Totalmente ás cegas. Radar dinâmico off, o "original" está com 3 horas de atraso...


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 15:13)

Chuva torrencial à vista sobre os montes de Vialonga! Muito escuro, já choveu um pouco aqui na Póvoa há minutos, mas o grosso está ali ao lado.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Nov 2017 às 15:13)

Que enxurrada de água , a água vinha com uma velocidade brutal , o vento também está bem forte , agora acalmou , mas foram 3 minutos bem intensos de chuva fortíssima .


----------



## meteo_xpepe (3 Nov 2017 às 15:14)

Com ou sem radar, que caia a chuva onde ela mais é precisa 

Pelo Paço do Lumiar 5min de chuva muito forte!


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2017 às 15:15)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Mais uma..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VI no face...

Como está agora? 
Peniche estou com luz acesa dentro de casa! Não chove por agora!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 15:17)

Agora já chove fraco. O céu está a clarear.
O acumulado subiu 2,8 mm nestes últimos minutos, estando agora nos *3,8 mm*.


----------



## tucha (3 Nov 2017 às 15:17)

Choveu durante os ultimos 10 minutos com alguma intensidade aqui por Telheiras, tocada a vento...agora parou...
O céu tornou-se de repente muito escuro e parece-me que a temperatura subiu...
O que se espera para as próximas horas aqui para Lisboa?

E por aqui e desde há uns bons 15 minutos chove torrencialmente por aqui...trovoada nem vê-la!


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Nov 2017 às 15:19)

A célula de mora vista de coruche. 

Para Norte e oeste também está ameaçador. Vento moderado.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 15:20)

Chove torrencialmente novamente!  Está escuro como breu, vem mais!!!


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 15:20)

já chove, certinha !


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 15:21)

De céu azul com cumulus mediocris a congestus passou em menos de uma hora a uma escuridão carregada:

*12:30 SW*





*14:15 SE*





*14:56 SW*










15:08 ENE





15:08 NW





15:08 WNW





É a primeira chuva significativa de hoje, nada acumulado anteriormente.
Ontem rendeu apenas *1,5 mm* pela zona.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Nov 2017 às 15:24)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> Com ou sem radar, que caia a chuva onde ela mais é precisa
> 
> Pelo Paço do Lumiar 5min de chuva muito forte!




Toda a razão  Na Bobadela ela caiu intensa, mas foi durante 5 min. também, o grosso penso que passou ao lado. A célula está a "subir" o rio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 15:27)

Chove bué e certinha!!!


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 15:27)

Há 20 minutos a situação radar era esta:






Chove moderado a forte aqui na Póvoa, já corre bem a água na rua, finalmente.


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 15:28)

StormRic disse:


> Chuva torrencial à vista sobre os montes de Vialonga! Muito escuro, já choveu um pouco aqui na Póvoa há minutos, mas o grosso está ali ao lado.




estou em Vialonga, com vista sobre os montes, e à bocado estava a cair bem, até faz fumo.


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2017 às 15:30)

Aguaceiro moderado, momentaneamente forte na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
A temperatura caiu dos 19ºC para os 16ºC.


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Nov 2017 às 15:33)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Por aqui, no Entroncamento e também em Tomar já choveu de forma bastante consistente.
> Espera-se mais água na próxima hora!



E que enorme carga de água, agora, no Entroncamento.  Um verdadeiro dia de Outono!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 15:35)

fhff disse:


> Trovão mesmo em cima. Ficámos sem luz.  Chove torrencial. Não tenho pluviometro aqui


Bom petardo.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 15:36)

Célula de eco vermelho terá passado já em Mafra, depois de entrar pelo litoral de Santa Cruz:


----------



## WMeteo (3 Nov 2017 às 15:40)

Céu totalmente cinzento e chuva moderada.

Temperatura segue nos *15,1ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 15:41)

StormRic disse:


> Célula de eco vermelho terá passado já em Mafra, depois de entrar pelo litoral de Santa Cruz:



Talvez não, o eco esmoreceu e mantém-se ao longo do litoral.

Arco de células sobre a península de Setúbal e vale do Tejo. Eco vermelho a caminho de Sesimbra:






*1,5 mm* na zona baixa da Póvoa; *17,7ºC *


----------



## mecre90 (3 Nov 2017 às 15:42)

Grande carga de água agora por Tomar e arredores, com trovoada à mistura.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 15:43)

Caldas da rainha já está assim  https://www.facebook.com/pedro.andre.58555/videos/pcb.1733385973369745/1733385370036472/?type=3&theate


----------



## MarkR (3 Nov 2017 às 15:43)

Geopower disse:


> Chove moderado no Areeiro. Bastante escuro a sul.
> Lamentável o radar dinâmico do Ipma indisponível quase todo o dia



Já está de volta. As imagens de satélite também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 15:44)

Eco roxo entre Tomar e Entroncamento!!!


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 15:47)

Vários ecos laranja/vermelho no alinhamento do Cabo Espichel ao vale do Tejo:


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Nov 2017 às 15:49)

Ao vivo ainda impressiona mais. Em direção a Santarém


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 15:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eco roxo entre Tomar e Entroncamento!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 15:50)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Ao vivo ainda impressiona mais. Em direção a Santarém


Brutal!!


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 15:51)

Valente molha que apanhei em Almada há cerca de 30m, não tirei foto mas o céu estava espectacular.
É possível ver as "cordas" de chuva ao largo da Costa da Caparica, e diga-se de passagem que são brutais.

O mês segue com 16,2mm. Rajada máxima de 40,3km/h.


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Nov 2017 às 15:53)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Ao vivo ainda impressiona mais. Em direção a Santarém





StormRic disse:


>



Estou no paraíso!


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 15:57)

Continua a rega na península de Setúbal e sobe para o Ribatejo:







Célula em Cascais vai passar no Cacém.


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 15:59)

Mais um round a caminho de Almada, Setúbal também deve ver qualquer coisa nos próximos minutos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2017 às 15:59)

Por aqui as células estão a passar ao lado mas escurecem tanto o dia ao ponto de já ter as luzes acesas...

Estações à volta têm acumulados entre os 12 e os 17 mm


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 16:01)

Entre as 14h e as 15h foram estes os acumulados de precipitação, ainda não tinham entrado as células recentes:


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 16:08)

Já se ouve trovoada...


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 16:08)

Algumas das regiões mais afectadas pelos incêndios a levarem forte e feio também, esperemos que não ocorram incidentes de maior.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 16:09)

Duas células interessantes em Benavente e Almeirim. Alguém tem vista para elas?


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2017 às 16:11)

Boa tarde,

Depois de muitas orações pela chuva, eis que se pôs uma verdadeira tarde outonal! Na minha zona não pára de chover há cerca de 2 horas, e olhando para o radar (que renasceu há bocado ), é possível verificar que a precipitação cai / cairá _democraticamente_ em praticamente todo o continente!






Fora a trovoada de ontem e madrugada de hoje, ainda não consegui ouvir mais nada nas redondezas.

15,7ºC de temperatura.


----------



## srr (3 Nov 2017 às 16:22)

Suponho, porque não tenho oportunidade de ir ver inloco ,
que a barragem de castelo de bode estará a ser "alimentada" de Cinzas e Sedimentos.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 16:25)

Notável alinhamento de células, de Setúbal ao Entroncamento:


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 16:28)

@miguel já se anda de barco na Luisa Todi ?


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 16:30)

StormRic disse:


> Notável alinhamento de células, de Setúbal ao Entroncamento:




está prestes a chegar aqui, ainda não chove mas está completamente de noite  e é trovoada


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 16:31)

Registos parciais dos acumulados entre as 15h e as 16h. Apesar de intensos, os aguaceiros passam depressa pelo movimento rápido das células, os acumulados nas estações do IPMA ainda não revelam os casos pontuais responsáveis por inundações, como nas Caldas.


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Nov 2017 às 16:35)

srr disse:


> Suponho, porque não tenho oportunidade de ir ver inloco ,
> que a barragem de castelo de bode estará a ser "alimentada" de Cinzas e Sedimentos.



Não percebi bem o que disseste.
Estava a ser alimentada de cinzas?

Deverá agora, só com estas chuvadas, arrastar uma data de entulho e cinza...

Nada que a EPAL na Asseiceira não resolva com os seus tratamentos.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 16:35)

que estrondo!!!! 

começa a chover!


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 16:37)

david 6 disse:


> está prestes a chegar aqui, ainda não chove mas está completamente de noite



Umas fotos...


----------



## srr (3 Nov 2017 às 16:38)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Não percebi bem o que disseste.
> Estava a ser alimentada de cinzas?
> 
> Deverá agora, só com estas chuvadas, arrastar uma data base entulho e cinza...
> ...



Estava a ser IRONICO ; 

Vai escorrer muito "lixo" para a barragem, com estas Pancadas de agua, 

Esta foto é de Quarta Feira 1/ 11 /2017 , a manta está toda desprotegida, nem uma erva se vé.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 16:38)

Passou a trovoada ouvi cerca de 20 trovões uns mais perto outros mais distantes... Nunca chegou a estar por cima, acumulados apenas 2,6mm muito pouco! O acumulado do dia vai em 3,8mm uma miséria, valeu apenas pelos trovões

Temperatura caiu dos 20℃ para os 16,4℃


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 16:40)

david 6 disse:


> que estrondo!!!!
> 
> começa a chover!


----------



## WMeteo (3 Nov 2017 às 16:42)

Por aqui entretanto parou de chover. Praticamente desde as 12h que a chuva caiu de forma ininterrupta, salientando-se alguns momentos de maior intensidade. A temperatura também foi descendo ao longo da tarde. Neste momento segue nos *14,7ºC*.

Céu escuro para Sudoeste (direcção de Ribamar, Mafra).


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 16:43)

Estou Pinhal Novo 
Céu muito escuro ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Nov 2017 às 16:48)

srr disse:


> Estava a ser IRONICO ;
> 
> Vai escorrer muito "lixo" para a barragem, com estas Pancadas de agua,
> 
> Esta foto é de Quarta Feira 1/ 11 /2017 , a manta está toda desprotegida, nem uma erva se vé.



Ok xD

Mas é verdade o que dizes, no mínimo as Câmaras já que estavam todas preocupadas deviam ter posto uma qualquer barreira do estilo que fizeram, acho, na Covilhã. Mas enfim, o dinheiro é pouco...


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 17:01)

Actualização dos acumulados das 15h às 16h:






As células de Coruche e a vista desde a Póvoa de Santa Iria, às 16:45






*ENE 16:45*


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 17:02)

já está a parar, deu menos chuva do que esperava


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 17:06)

david 6 disse:


> já está a parar, deu menos chuva do que esperava



Pelo radar percebe-se que terá passado o intervalo entre células, não apanhando os ecos mais intensos.






Mais células ainda no mar, em frente à costa da região oeste, movimento em rotação SW-NNE.


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 17:13)

Já na ponte 25 abril, 
Céu escuro mas sem chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Nov 2017 às 17:16)

Ainda choveu forte há bocado , agora vamos ver , se vem mais uma carga de água daquelas que ocorreu á duas horas , há umas células a aproximarem se .


----------



## WMeteo (3 Nov 2017 às 17:22)

Recomeça a chover de forma fraca .


----------



## MSantos (3 Nov 2017 às 17:32)

Boas!

Bela tarde de Outono em Leiria!  

Depois de uma manhã de algum Sol entre nuvens, durante a tarde a precipitação chegou e entre fraca a moderada tem sido mais ou menos constante ao longo de toda a tarde.

Apenas ouvi um trovão por volta das 13h, a chuva que está a chegar aqui é resultante de células já em processo de dissipação.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 17:33)

A precipitação hoje na zona baixa da Póvoa terá rendido cerca de *2,8 mm*  .

Está fresco, *17,1ºC*  neste momento, a máxima foi de* 23,4ºC*, despedida final das temperaturas superiores a 20ºC, em princípio... 

Mais células entram de sudoeste, mas não parecem tão intensas como as anteriores:


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 17:35)

Mais uma carga de água agora...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2017 às 17:37)

Chuva diluviana desde há cerca de 15 minutos. 

A minha rua, que tem uma ligeira inclinação, já funciona como rio. Ainda há muitas sarjetas com problemas por causa dos resíduos acumulados durante o Verão, mais as folhas que têm caído das árvores nos últimos tempos.

15,8ºC de temperatura.


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 17:41)

Boas,
Já dentro do comboio em direção ao Porto ...
Saí do parque das nações , para já céu escuro mas sem chuva ....


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (3 Nov 2017 às 17:53)

Chuva forte neste momento. 17.6*C.
Vento fraco. 1005 hPa.


----------



## fsl (3 Nov 2017 às 17:53)

Em Nova-Oeiras um grande aguaceiro que "largou" 10mm entre as 17:25 e 17:40 .


----------



## squidward (3 Nov 2017 às 17:55)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento em Unhos (sacavém)

Edit: acalmou agora.

Edit 2: Voltou a intensificar-se de novo


----------



## AMFC (3 Nov 2017 às 17:56)

Diluvio em queluz de baixo Estradas Sao Rios


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Nov 2017 às 18:00)

Vem aí um aguaceiro dos fortes , já está a pingar , pingas bem grossas , vem aí uma carga de água .


----------



## joao nunes (3 Nov 2017 às 18:07)

aqui igual pingas grossas a intesseficar 18,9ºC 77%


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 18:08)

antes daquela linha estava assim (foi um pouco à pressa a foto porque tinha acabado de chegar e estava prestes a chover):


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 18:09)

Aguaceiro forte que nem 2m durou, mesmo assim ainda acumulou 0,3mm.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 18:12)

Aqui vou com 4,2mm comparado com os arredores é sempre a mesma coisa este buraco...6,2mm desde ontem 

Máxima de 21,1℃
Rajada máxima 40km/h

Agora estão 17,7℃


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 18:13)

meu Deus !!!!  que porrada de água 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 18:14)

A passar em Santarém , para já não chove ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (3 Nov 2017 às 18:14)

Boa noite a todos,
Por aqui chove bem, com aguaceiros fortes à mistura e deve ser igual durante a noite e madrugada. 



joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Já dentro do comboio em direção ao Porto ...
> Saí do parque das nações , para já céu escuro mas sem chuva ....
> 
> ...


 Continuação de boa viagem!!


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 18:16)

Teya disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> Por aqui chove bem, com aguaceiros fortes à mistura e deve ser igual durante a noite e madrugada.
> 
> Continuação de boa viagem!!


Obrigado Teya!
Em Monchique chove , ( vi através minha estação)
aqui a caminho do norte para já não ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Nov 2017 às 18:19)

Que chuvada , isto é que é um dia bom em termos de chuva , que aguaceiro fortíssimo e continua , neste momento levo 14,2 mm , tem chovido bem hoje .


----------



## Mike26 (3 Nov 2017 às 18:20)

Tarde repleta de vários aguaceiros, alguns mais duradouros e intensos que outros. A estação do Belas Clube de Campo (parece-me ser a estação mais próxima em melhores condições) segue com *23,6mm *acumulados.

Temperatura nos *13,8ºC*, nota-se bem o arrefecimento provocado pela passagem das várias células.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2017 às 18:20)

*20 mm* já cá cantam. 
Chove bem


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 18:20)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 18:20)

Tem chovido bem em Alenquer quase todo o dia e volta agora com força


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 18:28)

Entroncamento , chove 
16°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (3 Nov 2017 às 18:29)

Não ouvi qualquer trovão ou vi qualquer raio/relâmpago até este momento... será que a virose me está a deixar cego e surdo? 

Não será um bocadinho exagerado o alerto amarelo para trovoadas? 

De resto, 5 aguaceiros fortes ao longo do dia, se bem que de curta duração, e que renderam uns espectaculares 4,3mm...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 18:37)

Vocês não estão a perceber a chuvada que caiu por esta zona! Dilúvio total! E adivinhem onde estava! A ter aulas de condução!! 
*17,3 mm *(*13,0 mm* nesta última hora. )
Trovão!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2017 às 18:38)

Bem valentes roncos aqui ao largo de Cascais.


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 18:38)

Trovão brutal ao longe! Finalmente oiço o São Pedro irritado


----------



## Gilmet (3 Nov 2017 às 18:38)

Trovoada!! 

Bem perto, clarão forte e trovão bem audível. Aprox. 7-8 segundos de diferença. Menos de 3 km.


----------



## Microburst (3 Nov 2017 às 18:40)

criz0r disse:


> Trovão brutal ao longe! Finalmente oiço o São Pedro irritado



De que lado, meu vizinho? Ainda há poucos minutos, no meio de uma aberta, deu para ver perfeitamente sobre o Oceano enormes CB's ainda um pouco iluminados pelos resquícios de sol poente.


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 18:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem valentes roncos aqui ao largo de Cascais.


Foi em Agualva-Cacém


----------



## Zulo (3 Nov 2017 às 18:43)

Há cerca de uma hora, a chuva era de tal forma que se ouvia no telhado do Dolce Vita Tejo onde estava com o miúdo. Agora chove bem mas nada de pedra ou pingos mais grossos. Um flash há cerca de 5m, vinha a conduzir não consegui perceber de onde. Hoje choveu mais por aqui (Amadora) do que nos últimos dois dias que era quando estava previsto chover lolol


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2017 às 18:43)

Também ouvi bem este trovão! Chove torrencialmente agora!


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 18:46)

começa a chover forte


----------



## Zulo (3 Nov 2017 às 18:47)

Ah.. Vale lembrar que finalmente a app no meu telemóvel funcionou para o aviso de trovoada!!! Hahaha esteve 3 dias seguidos de hora a hora a avisar para alerta de trovoada (e com apitos e tudo).. Finalmente acertou!
Hospital Amadora Sintra começou agora a chuva fortíssima.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 18:47)

Meu Deus!!! Dilúvio!!!!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2017 às 18:49)

Muitas ocorrências no distrito de Lisboa devido ao mau tempo: inundações, quedas de árvores, desentupimentos, movimentos de massa...

Entretanto, grande bomba aqui


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 18:50)

Microburst disse:


> De que lado, meu vizinho? Ainda há poucos minutos, no meio de uma aberta, deu para ver perfeitamente sobre o Oceano enormes CB's ainda um pouco iluminados pelos resquícios de sol poente.



Boas vizinho,

Não te sei precisar ao certo porque não vi o relâmpago. Estava na cozinha e de repente ouvi o trovão que durou cerca de 10s.
Talvez tenha sido esta menina, bem ao largo da nossa Caparica:


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2017 às 18:51)

Por aqui desde o inicio da tarde até já depois das 17 horas, foi sempre de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, só tenho pena é que a chuva não continue por mais tempo.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 18:53)

Que trovão!! 
*17,6 mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2017 às 18:53)

Os bombeiros de Alcabidehe saíram ha momentos para Manique devido a uma ocorrência relacionada com inundações.
*26 mm. *


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 18:53)

Boas, 
Caxarias / Fátima 
14°C
Não chove 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 18:53)

Estou a perder este evento. Vou já para a janela!


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 18:53)

Chuva continua e forte em Alenquer...a quantidade de água que tem caído... brutal 
Pena que não vos possa dar números....


----------



## joao nunes (3 Nov 2017 às 18:56)

flash agora mesmo e começou a chuver aqui marco 18,4ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2017 às 18:59)

Dilúvio total, a minha rua tornou-se literalmente uma ribeira extensa, já não via isto há algum tempo.

Carros na CREL praticamente a 50 km/h e a própria ponte tornou-se numa cascata artificial. Pena não ter tanta luz para filmar, mas apanhei alguns relâmpagos, acumulado deve ter disparado.

Já conto para aí uns 7 relâmpagos, isto está bom!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 19:01)

Vejo relâmpagos difusos para os lados de Amadora/Loures.
*18,0 mm*.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:02)

Nova ocorrência dos bombeiros locais.
Inundação em Alcoitão.


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 19:03)

É com cada relâmpago por cima de Lisboa que até mete medo. Por aqui a chuva vai caindo de forma moderada mas certinha. 1mm acumulado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:04)

Voltaram os aguaceiros moderados...


----------



## WMeteo (3 Nov 2017 às 19:05)

Chuva fraca.

Relampejar a Sul.

Temperatura segue nos *15,8°C.*


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 19:09)

Pombal 
Chuva fraca 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:13)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Caxarias / Fátima
> 14°C
> Não chove
> ...


Aqui chove...


----------



## tucha (3 Nov 2017 às 19:15)

Agora sim, fazendo a viajem de volta a casa, pela segunda circular, constantes relâmpagos em direcção aqui bem perto da rotunda que dá acesso a moscavide e parque das nações...nunca ouvi um trovão,  só vi relâmpagos,  mas aqui em casa, sim, vários relampagos com o trovão a acompanhar...agora parece ter acalmado, mas continua a chover agora de uma forma fraca e com vento à mistura...


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 19:16)

só digo uma coisa...   BRUTAL EVENTO !!!!!!!!!


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 19:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui chove...


Quando passei na estação de Caxarias não chovia ...mas o piso estava todo molhado ...
Ainda bem que chove em Fátima 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:18)

joselamego disse:


> Quando passei na estação de Caxarias não chovia ...mas o piso estava todo molhado ...
> Ainda bem que chove em Fátima
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Aqui tem estado a chover bem!


----------



## JAlves (3 Nov 2017 às 19:20)

Pela Ramada não pára de chover, por vezes torrencial, desde +- as 17h45!     

A trovoada foi forte, mas já passou!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:20)

*9,7 mm* às 18 UTC na Amadora, imagino o acumulado das 19h...

*42,8 mm* acumulados, fazendo este o dia mais chuvoso do ano


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2017 às 19:21)

Já estava eu praticamente preparado para dizer que deste evento esperava menos chuva e mais trovoada (até há instantes tinha sido nula), quando passa aqui por cima um belo festival eléctrico  Alguns candeeiros aqui da zona foram mesmo abaixo, tendo só voltado a funcionar há breves segundos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:22)

O radar está fantástico!


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 19:23)

Dois enormes trovões agora, um em Vialonga e um outro na Reserva natural do estuário do Tejo


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Nov 2017 às 19:23)

Aqui, até agora, segundo uma estação aqui na cidade.

*19.05mm

Temperatura actual: 14.7 °C
*
EDIT:
E continua a chover, maravilha!


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 19:24)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *42,8 mm* acumulados, fazendo este o dia mais chuvoso do ano


Será que esse valor está correto?


----------



## Templariu (3 Nov 2017 às 19:25)

chuva de novo em Tomar


----------



## Templariu (3 Nov 2017 às 19:26)

chuva de novo em Tomar


----------



## AndréGM22 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:27)

Dificil lembrar-me da última vez que vi chover com este intensidade, se em vez de 5 minutos tivesse durado 15 minutos certamente que muitas pessoas pessoas iam ficar com os pés de molho na AML...


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 19:27)

Levantou-se um ventinho...bem, bem.
*18,1 mm*
Eu tinha um feeling que este evento iria ser interessante. Aproveitem, que este vai ser um dos melhores que vamos ter.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 19:29)

Descargas e dilúvio monumentais sobre a Póvoa de Santa Iria!












*17,1 mm em 20 minutos*!
20,1 mm em 25 minutos

Total acumulado do dia vai em *28,7 mm* e continua a chover.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Será que esse valor está correto?


Tendo em conta que acompanho a estação de Belas há bastante tempo e que acho bastante fiável, aliado aos ecos amarelos/laranjas consecutivos que tem levado desde as 16h, acho o valor certo. 

Outras estações têm valores próximos:

Rio Mouro - 38,4 mm
Belas Clube Campo - 34 mm


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Nov 2017 às 19:31)

Boas

A meio da tarde no Pinhal Novo passou uma linha de instabilidade muito intensa que deixou chuva muito forte, algumas rajadas de vento, uma descida acentuada da temperatura e uma grande trovoada.

Entretanto no Montijo continuamos com períodos de chuva por vezes forte e acabou de fazer um forte trovão ainda que longe. Abanou o chão!


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Nov 2017 às 19:33)

StormRic disse:


> Descargas e dilúvio monumentais sobre a Póvoa de Santa Iria!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estou a acompanhar os dados em directo! 20.07 mm/hr


----------



## DRC (3 Nov 2017 às 19:33)

StormRic disse:


> Descargas e dilúvio monumentais sobre a Póvoa de Santa Iria!



Verdade, completo dilúvio. Aqui, junto à Capela de Nossa Senhora da Piedade, a estrada está alagada, imagino como estará lá em baixo junto à estação.


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 19:33)

Não generalizem o espectacular evento, espectacular para alguns não para todos... 

6mm de chuva aqui entre ontem e hoje

Vem lá boas células a ver se a sorte muda


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:34)

belo raio, não estava à espera


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:34)

StormRic disse:


> Descargas e dilúvio monumentais sobre a Póvoa de Santa Iria!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ui petardo.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 19:36)

Continua a chuva e novas descargas a cerca de 3 Km.






*22,9 mm* em meia hora!

Total do dia: 31,5 mm.

*16,3ºC*


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 19:37)

O Hotel de animais de Valverde (Bucelas) deve estar espectacular com o tremendo ronco que acabou de se dar por lá


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 19:38)

É com cada flash a norte daqui!
Estou a adorar.


----------



## tucha (3 Nov 2017 às 19:39)

Ai, que maravilha, continua a trovoada com direito a tudo!


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 19:41)

Samora Correia (a Norte) mais uma bomba


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 19:42)

Em Coimbra tudo calmo 
Estação Coimbra B
Piso e estradas molhadas , mas não chove agora 
15°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## tucha (3 Nov 2017 às 19:43)

Ai, que maravilha, continua a trovoada com direito a tudo!


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2017 às 19:45)

Vim meter o bedelho na vossa festa, apenas para dizer que em Peniche não se passa nada! 
Voltámos às secas!...


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 19:46)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Dois enormes trovões agora, um em Vialonga e um outro na Reserva natural do estuário do Tejo



eu vi o raio, fui brutal


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Nov 2017 às 19:48)

Que grande relâmpago , e uma carga de água incrível , vento forte , que animação , temos direito a tudo !


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 19:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ui petardo.



Tremeram bem as janelas aqui, houve três ou quatro semelhantes.

Esta em Lisboa também foi forte, mais recente:






Continua a chover aqui:





34,3 mm acumulados,* 25,7 em 40 minutos*.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 19:49)

Em Alenquer alguns relâmpagos ao longe, trovoes só se ouviram ha pouco os primeiros. destaque para a chuva que ainda não parou


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:49)

Aqui continua a chover muito!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:51)

Agora sim, vale a pena, aguaceiros moderados a fortes, á quase 1 hora sem parar. .


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:51)

não consigo filmar raio nenhum, quando desisto é quando faz um


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 19:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui continua a chover muito!


Dilúvio! O aguaceiro mais forte do dia e já dura à 10 min!


----------



## fhff (3 Nov 2017 às 19:54)

jamestorm disse:


> Chuva continua e forte em Alenquer...a quantidade de água que tem caído... brutal
> Pena que não vos possa dar números....


Pelo alto concelho de Alenquer (Atalaia) ia em 25 mm até às 1800.


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 19:54)

Outra grande bomba na Reserva natural do Estuário do Tejo, mesmo em frente a VF Xira


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 19:56)

num desses vídeos, fiquei a escassos centímetros de filmar o raio


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2017 às 19:57)

Nº actual de ocorrências de meteorologia adversa ascende às 30, na AML.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 19:59)

bmelo disse:


> num desses vídeos, fiquei a escassos centímetros de filmar o raio


Brutal o último relâmpago!!


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 20:00)

Aqui reina a acalmia. A minha tese do AAlmada mantém-se viva no que ás trovoadas diz respeito


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 20:01)

StormRic disse:


> Descargas e dilúvio monumentais sobre a Póvoa de Santa Iria!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



também vi essa bomba !


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Nov 2017 às 20:03)

bmelo disse:


> num desses vídeos, fiquei a escassos centímetros de filmar o raio


Muito Bom


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 20:04)

há muito tempo que não tinhamos uma festa como esta !


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 20:05)

Parece que, por enquanto, vai haver uma pausa na chuva em Lisboa.
Acumulado total do evento, até agora: *23,1mm*
A noite segue fresca, com *17,6ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2017 às 20:06)

Acho que dá para ter uma ideia do cenário na principal rua de Loures, há instantes.


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 20:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acho que dá para ter uma ideia do cenário na principal rua de Loures, há instantes.


mesmo junto ao campo do Loures, certo ?  junto à escola


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 20:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Dilúvio! O aguaceiro mais forte do dia e já dura à 10 min!


Continua sem parar! Agora até está mais forte!


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

@fhff também estou no Alto concelho agora... Grandes cargas que têm caído aqui  25mm é muito bom!!



fhff disse:


> Pelo alto concelho de Alenquer (Atalaia) ia em 25 mm até às 1800.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Nov 2017 às 20:14)

Grandes bombas que aconteceram há bocado , e parecem vir mais células capazes de ter atividade elétrica , esta noite há animação para todos eheheh !


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2017 às 20:16)

bmelo disse:


> mesmo junto ao campo do Loures, certo ?  junto à escola



Precisamente.

Parece que deu o que tinha a dar, mas ver se de madrugada acontece mais alguma coisa.


----------



## joselamego (3 Nov 2017 às 20:17)

Aveiro 
15°C
Piso molhado 
Chuviscos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (3 Nov 2017 às 20:19)

Por volta das 18:30 talvez, era esta  a chuva. Pouco depois caiu a tal chuva bastante forte junto ao hospital Amadora Sintra. Tenho um vídeo mas está difícil conseguir colocar aqui. Além de que estou a usar esta app chamada tappatalk não percebo nada disto lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Edit : YouTube rulez!!!! 

Por agora a chuva parou, tudo calmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2017 às 20:20)

A chuva vai persistindo, e já existe ocorrencias de inundações em Alcanena.


----------



## fhff (3 Nov 2017 às 20:27)

jamestorm disse:


> @fhff também estou no Alto concelho agora... Grandes cargas que têm caído aqui  25mm é muito bom!!


Já deve andar perto dos 30 mm...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 20:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A chuva vai persistindo, e já existe ocorrencias de inundações em Alcanena.


Pois, não ademira tem tido ecos amarelos...


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 20:28)

O centro depressionário, claramente definido pelo radar, aproximou-se da costa:















Desde as 19:50 que não chove aqui na Póvoa.
Na zona baixa terá sido acumulado um total de 35,8mm, tendo *27,2 mm caído em apenas 45 minutos.

*


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 20:29)

chove bem


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2017 às 20:31)

Quantidade considerável de ocorrências de inundação em Lisboa.


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 20:33)

A problemática do eterno mau ordenamento da Capital. E foram 20 e poucos mm.


----------



## srr (3 Nov 2017 às 20:45)

Por aqui soma 15mm , mas não é generalizada.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2017 às 20:51)

Rotunda do Pingo Doce de Loures (praticamente ao fundo da minha rua).


----------



## bmelo (3 Nov 2017 às 21:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Rotunda do Pingo Doce de Loures (praticamente ao fundo da minha rua).



perto do RECHEIO, certo ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2017 às 21:12)

bmelo disse:


> perto do RECHEIO, certo ?



Sim.

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas, 15,2ºC.

EDIT 21:16: avistei um clarão vindo do quadrante Sul, provavelmente do conjunto de células a Sul do Cabo Espichel. Enquanto escrevo, vejo mais um.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 21:14)

A noite segue muito calma.
Não deve chover mais nas próximas horas.
*17,4ºC*


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2017 às 21:17)

Agora perguntem aos Lisboetas citadinos...

Quem é que tinha saudades da chuva?



(meteomalucos não contam)


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 21:19)

Belos flashes a sul!


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Nov 2017 às 21:20)

Vejo relâmpagos com alguma frequencia a sudoeste na direção da Serra da Arrábida.


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 21:26)

também vejo clarões


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 21:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Belos flashes a sul!





PedroAfonso disse:


> Vejo relâmpagos com alguma frequencia a sudoeste na direção da Serra da Arrábida.





david 6 disse:


> também vejo clarões



Sem dúvida:


----------



## Teya (3 Nov 2017 às 21:33)

Que bela trovoada há uma hora atrás  deu para matar saudades. Agora vejo muitos clarões para sul, mas parecem muito longe.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2017 às 21:33)

Zulo disse:


> Por volta das 18:30 talvez, era esta  a chuva. Pouco depois caiu a tal chuva bastante forte junto ao hospital Amadora Sintra. Tenho um vídeo mas está difícil conseguir colocar aqui. Além de que estou a usar esta app chamada tappatalk não percebo nada disto lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É no Bairro de Janeiro, literalmente onde a estação do IPMA Amadora está.

___________

Acumulado de* 46 mm, o dia mais chuvoso do ano *e provavelmente o dia com maior acumulado registado desde que me inscrevi neste fórum.
De salientar que acumulados diários entre 40 e 50 mm em Lisboa é raro.

Outras estações que estiveram na mesma direção de precipitação que a minha zona:

Odivelas (Famões) - *48,1 mm*
Linhó - *48 mm*
Rio Mouro -* 38,5 mm*
Belas Clube Campo -* 35 mm
*
Aqui fica um pequeno vídeo feito com o telemóvel (péssima qualidade, tive de aumentar a luminosidade na edição), com alguns cortes, mas mostra bem a velocidade da "ribeira" da minha rua.


----------



## WMeteo (3 Nov 2017 às 21:44)

Chuva de regresso .


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 21:49)

Aqui na Póvoa foi assim, por exemplo na Rua António França Borges e que até é uma zona alta:





Foto de Ricardo Silva Rodrigues





Foto de Joana Rodrigues


----------



## windchill (3 Nov 2017 às 21:49)

Já apanhei alguns relâmpagos para o lado da arrabida


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 21:52)

Volta a chuva torrencial!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2017 às 21:53)

StormRic disse:


> Aqui na Póvoa foi assim, por exemplo na Rua António França Borges e que até é uma zona alta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E é assim que se formam as nascentes! lol

Não percebo, tantas semanas e meses para fazerem uma limpeza adequada e acontece sempre isto...


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

Dois relâmpagos e respectivos trovões, sendo a primeira DEA a mais intensa registada nesta trovoada:


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 21:59)

windchill disse:


> Já apanhei alguns relâmpagos para o lado da arrabida


Ia perguntar há bocado como é que estava a correr a tua caça. 
Os flashes continuam visíveis daqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2017 às 21:59)

O acumulado está fixado nos *26 mm,* a 4/5 km a NE daqui, no Linhó o acumulado está nos *48 mm*, aquela terra é cá um penico, seja precipitação convectiva ou estratiforme, aquele íman é tramado.


----------



## Zulo (3 Nov 2017 às 22:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É no Bairro de Janeiro, literalmente onde a estação do IPMA Amadora está.
> 
> ___________
> 
> ...


Sempre conheci esta zona como Venteira, a minha primeira casa(alugada há uns anos) foi ao final desta avenida, mesmo no prédio que tem uma farmácia ao lado. Não fazia ideia da estação ipma aqui ao pé (moro agora também aqui perto) mas em breve queria ver se tinha a minha própria estação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 22:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Volta a chuva torrencial!


Dilúvio!!!


----------



## Marco pires (3 Nov 2017 às 22:03)

aqui pelo pinhal novo tudo calmo, muitos relâmpagos na zona da serra da arrabida que vejo perfeitamente aqui de casa, mas por enquanto nada mais que isso, chuva também não.
vento algo forte e temperatura em 15.1ºC


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 22:03)

S de Storm...


----------



## marcoacmaia (3 Nov 2017 às 22:07)

Esta imagem...


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 22:08)

Belo espectáculo no mar para os Sesimbrenses e Setubalenses:


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2017 às 22:10)

efcm disse:


> Tenho de fazer a defesa da CM de cascais que na 3 e 4 feira andaram a limpar as valas de drenagem e as sarjetas, e hoje com um bocadinho de chuva deu inundação nos locais habituais...
> 
> Existe demasiado lixo nos terrenos que foi arrastado com as chuvas e entope tudo novamente



Hoje de manhã estavam a limpar as valas na estrada da serra, na zona alta da Malveira da Serra, mas claro, ali não há inundações. 
Aqui na freguesia tivemos inundações nos sitios habituais.

Manique
Abuxarda
Alcoitão
Foram coisas pontuais, menos mal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2017 às 22:14)

Zulo disse:


> Sempre conheci esta zona como Venteira, a minha primeira casa(alugada há uns anos) foi ao final desta avenida, mesmo no prédio que tem uma farmácia ao lado. Não fazia ideia da estação ipma aqui ao pé (moro agora também aqui perto) mas em breve queria ver se tinha a minha própria estação.



Sim, é na Venteira. A estação do IPMA está um bocado escondida numa rua entre essa avenida principal e a igreja. (Havia um local tão mais fácil para colocar a estação, tipo que não existe um descampado gigante chamado _Comandos da Amadora_ mesmo ali ao lado onde a estação de certeza que registava dados mais fiáveis, enfim...).



StormRic disse:


> S de Storm...



Das melhores imagens de radar deste ano, este "gancho duplo".

Saved!


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 22:16)

*36,1 mm em 25 minutos!*! Forte da Casa a confirmar o dilúvio também registado aqui na Póvoa.

*49,8 mm* total acumulado no dia até agora.

Vêm lá mais aguaceiros, agora já de Oeste a circulação.


----------



## StormRic (3 Nov 2017 às 22:22)

Das estações do IPMA, Amadora foi a que mais acumulou, *25,8 mm*.

Máxima horária de *10,9 mm* para Lisboa, Gago Coutinho, das 18h às 19h.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2017 às 22:27)

StormRic disse:


> *36,1 mm em 25 minutos!*! Forte da Casa a confirmar o dilúvio também registado aqui na Póvoa.
> 
> *49,8 mm* total acumulado no dia até agora.
> 
> Vêm lá mais aguaceiros, agora já de Oeste a circulação.


A estação do SNIRH, em São Julião do Tojal, *registou em 15 minutos cerca de 20 mm* (até sai da escala), isto supera o período de retorno de 10 anos, e acredito que o acumulado total do dia ultrapasse os 50 mm. 

Basicamente quase metade do acumulado mensal feito num dia para várias zonas suburbanas de Lisboa.


----------



## Candy (3 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

Chuva torrencial neste momento, no centro de Peniche!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Nov 2017 às 23:10)

Boa noite, aqui vá lá o dia hoje escapou acumulou 10,2mm, mas como sempre a festa é sempre para os mesmos.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 23:18)

Para acabar bem o dia, eis que os aspersores automáticos saem magnificamente das suas "covas" e regam os jardins já molhados...
Poupar água é com os tugas!
*16,8ºC*


----------



## meteocaldas (3 Nov 2017 às 23:33)

Se está assim em Peniche, então não deve demorar muito a chegar aqui e talvez se consiga um novo record para precipitação diária :-)
Hoje foi estabelecido um novo record na MeteoCaldas (registos desde Agosto de 2015):
t*axa de precipitação de 158 mm/h (às 11H50)*




Quanto ao acumulado do dia, e olhando para o comparativo de estações amadoras, temos este quadro às 23H15, com as estações onde houve mais precipitação:




Na prática, cerca de 35% da precipitação mensal em apenas dois dias...
mas a próxima ocorrência, segundo os últimos modelos gfs de hoje, só virá daqui a 15 dias...




Se for como o modelo mostra... não será nada mau.
E a propósito a chuva de Peniche está a chegar agora aqui :-)

http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## david 6 (3 Nov 2017 às 23:33)

aguaceiro em geral fraco agora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Nov 2017 às 23:37)

Resumo do dia de hoje


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Nov 2017 às 23:50)

Só mesmo o nowcasting espetacular do pessoal do litoral centro para encher 21 páginas neste tópico num só dia. 
*16,8ºC *e o céu vai ficando mais nublado.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 23:51)

Excelente, assim sim!! 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Resumo do dia de hoje


----------



## miguel (3 Nov 2017 às 23:54)

Daqui nada vi a não ser dezenas e dezenas de clarões mas nada de raios nem deu para fotografar... Resumo do dia bom ou razoável em.trovoada e um grande fiasco em.precipitação tal como todo o evento... Agora a ver se no fim do mês chove


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2017 às 23:58)

Mínima de* 10,1ºC*, máxima deve ter rondado os *18ºC.*

Acumulado diário de *46 mm*, para o pódio de acumulados diários dos últimos 2-3 anos.

Deve ainda chover durante a madrugada e a manhã, depois voltamos a um período estável (à lá S. Martinho). Contudo, prevê-se uma semana inteira abaixo dos 20ºC, algo que não acontece há 7 meses! Espero mínimas geladas 

O nosso clima é, de facto, tanto 8 ou 80. É uma coincidência estranha termos saído de Setembro com anomalia negativa na temperatura, assim que começa Outubro começam ondas de calor e o mês acaba com uma anomalia positiva recorde e mal começa Novembro parece que as coisas vão normalizar (espero)...


----------



## vortex (4 Nov 2017 às 00:01)

Boa noite.
Acumulados 25,9mm. Sigo com 15,1ºC , 99% de Hr. , vento fraco de Sul/ SW e pressão nos 1009.8Hpa.


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2017 às 00:03)

acumulado: *22.1mm*
maxima: *18.6ºC *(-1.3ºC)
minima: *13.7ºC *(-0.5ºC)
actual: *15.0ºC*

46.1mm total do evento  e ainda deve acumular mais qualquer coisa durante esta madrugada, ver se chego aos 50


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2017 às 00:11)

Uhhhh... Acabou de cair um pé de água monumental em Peniche!!! Valha-nos o bom escoamento! Se cair assim noutros locais vai dar problemas!!! Durou um minutos e sentiu-se uma queda na temperatura! De repente gelou!


----------



## windchill (4 Nov 2017 às 00:20)

Aparentemente o melhor da festa já lá vai... no entanto aqui da varanda mágica ainda consegui apanhar isto!  





2017.11.03 - 212358 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2017.11.03 - 212546 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2017.11.03 - 212736 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr



2017.11.03 - 213028 (NIKON D7200) [Amora] by LusoSkies, no Flickr

Espero que gostem


----------



## marcoacmaia (4 Nov 2017 às 00:29)

Acumulado de 30.7 mm  para o dia 3.

Nada mau!


----------



## Teya (4 Nov 2017 às 00:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Resumo do dia de hoje



Time lapse e video espetacular! Obrigada 



windchill disse:


> Aparentemente o melhor da festa já lá vai... no entanto aqui da varanda mágica ainda consegui apanhar isto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grandes fotos, obrigada também!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2017 às 00:42)

Ha pouco grandes raios a NO.
Chove moderado.

Edit: trovoada aqui por cima


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2017 às 00:44)

Bem me pareceu ter visto relâmpagos há bocado!
Que estrondo, agora mesmo!


----------



## Teya (4 Nov 2017 às 00:44)

Voltaram os clarões, mas agora não consegui ter a certeza da direcção! 
Temperatura 15.4ºC
1008hPa


----------



## AMFC (4 Nov 2017 às 00:45)

Acordei com um Belo estrondo outro agora


----------



## RickStorm (4 Nov 2017 às 00:46)

Trovoada e ronco agora!! Desde as 19 que não havia nada por estes lados a não ser uma descarga de chuva digna dum mês inteiro


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2017 às 00:46)

Mais um trovão!


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2017 às 00:46)

Total do evento *7,8mm* tudo dito.. 

16,5ºC


----------



## Geopower (4 Nov 2017 às 00:46)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Aguaceiro moderado neste momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2017 às 00:47)

Também já ouvi 2 trovões, célula está agora na serra de Sintra com deslocação para este. 

Edit: 3 trovões, este último bem forte!


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2017 às 00:47)

Que estrondo! A célula é potente!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2017 às 00:48)

Raio espectacular por cima da serra de Sintra.
Finalmente consegui filmar.


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2017 às 00:49)

Geopower disse:


> A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Aguaceiro moderado neste momento.



aqui ao lado na Fajarda igual


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Nov 2017 às 00:55)

Atividade elétrica em Sintra, agora:







O núcleo da depressão está entre Aveiro e Coimbra, o litoral centro está a levar com linhas de instabilidades:


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2017 às 00:57)

O último relâmpago da célula:


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2017 às 01:02)

Essa célula tinha uma bigorna perfeita, que pena não ter uma máquina decente para a captar, ainda pensei que pudesse entrar mas mais uma vez passou de raspão.

Tudo calmo por aqui, a noite segue fresca com 16,9ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2017 às 01:07)

Fica então o registo possível.
O video está a carregar, já o junto ao post.


----------



## meteocaldas (4 Nov 2017 às 01:10)

E por aqui a imagem de radar no post acima mostra como o diluvio de 9.2mm em 4 minutos estava a chegar aqui :-)




Pena que estes 9,2mm tenham chegado com uma hora de atraso senão a Meteocaldas teria batido dois recordes ontem: o da precipitação diária e o da taxa de precipitação.

http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## RickStorm (4 Nov 2017 às 01:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> O último relâmpago da célula:



Se me permite o complemento, eu não apanhei o flash, mas apanhei o ronco... (peço desculpa pela respiração, mas tenho estado um pouco doente...)


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2017 às 01:42)

mais um aguaceiro , desde a meia noite têm sido já todos em geral fracos/por vezes moderados, como já esperava


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2017 às 01:51)

A chover bem agora em Alenquer...a rega continua  14ºC.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2017 às 01:58)

Deixo o apontamento de que os valores de precipitação na estação do Cabo Carvoeiro não reflectem a chuva que caiu em Peniche, zona central! 
Amigos que vivem a uns 200/300 metros da estação referem que lá não caiu a força de chuva que caiu no centro! 
Eu já tinha percebido isso, mas após a confirmação de quem lá mora já posso afirmar com certezas!


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2017 às 01:59)

Mais um aguaceiro brutal a cair agora!


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2017 às 02:19)

mais um aguaceiro igual aos ultimos

hora de deitar


----------



## Mike26 (4 Nov 2017 às 02:44)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Rio Mouro -* 38,5 mm*



@guisilva5000 qual a localização exacta dessa estação? É bem possível que seja a mais próxima de onde moro, assim começava a acompanhá-la caso esteja em condições.


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2017 às 05:17)

Peso de água fortíssimo!... a olhar ao barulho que deu para acordar!


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Nov 2017 às 08:09)

Bom dia 
13.6mm acumulado de hoje.
Caiu bem durante a,noite.
Ontem o acumulado foi de 10.0 mm
Rio Lena vai assim


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2017 às 08:20)

Bom dia! Volta a chover por cá. Durante a noite e madrugada choveu muito...


----------



## Geopower (4 Nov 2017 às 08:36)

Bom dia . Aguaceiro fraco pelo Ribatejo.
1012 hPa. 17.1*C


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2017 às 08:44)

Toda a noite choveu muito em Alenquer e sobre a manhã grandes cargas. Assim sim! 16ºC neste momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2017 às 08:57)

Por aqui depois de uma noite de aguaceiros fracos a moderados que duraram até ao inicio da manhã.
O solo continua muito seco, está chuva só criou humidade em cerca de uns 5 cm de terra, assim dá bem para termos uma ideia de como estava o solo, de tão seco que estava.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2017 às 09:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui depois de uma noite de aguaceiros fracos a moderados que duraram até ao inicio da manhã.
> O solo continua muito seco, está chuva só criou humidade em cerca de uns 5 cm de terra, assim dá bem para termos uma ideia de como estava o solo, de tão seco que estava.


Então choveu pouco aí? É pena...


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2017 às 09:16)

Aqui nem um pingo desde as 0h.. Enfim 8mm este evento que tristeza ainda foi pior que o único de Outubro..


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Nov 2017 às 09:21)

Bom dia, o que salvou este evento aqui foi o dia de ontem, porque de resto uma tristeza e mesmo assim só vou com 18mm este mês, daqui para a frente mais do mesmo AA, ou seja se continuar vai ser mais um mês extremamente seco.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2017 às 09:33)

Boas,

Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros.
O evento por cá rendeu aproximadamente 36 mm. Amanhã sol e bastante vento.


Novembro de 2016, rendeu por cá 141 mm, estou para ver este ano.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (4 Nov 2017 às 09:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros.
> O evento por cá rendeu aproximadamente 36 mm. Amanhã sol e bastante vento.



Não foi mau para ai, mas comparativamente á média para essas zonas que anda á volta de 120mm e se este mês acabar assim estas chuvas praticamente não foram nada.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2017 às 09:45)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Não foi mau para ai, mas comparativamente á média para essas zonas que anda á volta de 120mm e se este mês acabar assim estas chuvas praticamente não foram nada.



Sim foi razoável, mas la está, alargando a escala temporal, não esquecendo que novembro é dos meses mais chuvosos e consultando modelos, não dá grande entusiasmo tais valores.


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2017 às 10:41)

aguaceiro a passar de raspão, notava se bem as cortinas onde chovia, só caiu meia duzia de pingos


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2017 às 10:54)

Bom dia!
Muito bom este evento! Superou as minhas expectativas. 
Acumulado:

*4,9 mm* no dia 2
*18,2 mm* no dia 3
*0,7 mm* (até agora) no dia 4
Total: *23,8 mm*
Já agora, deixo esta foto espetacular, tirada ontem, em Lisboa:
(A foto não é minha, apesar do senhor se chamar Tiago. )


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2017 às 11:01)

aguaceiro moderado 

aproveitar os últimos cartuchos


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2017 às 11:03)

Balanço aqui deste "evento" para esquecer:

Quinta dia 2: *2,0mm*
Sexta dia 3: *5,8mm*
Total do "evento": *7,8mm *uma miséria que de nada adiantou ter caído. 
 Trovoada sim muitos clarões, mas sempre distante nem deu para ver raios, nem para a foto prestou. 

Agora é esperar que os últimos 10 dias do mês tragam algo bem severo, dificilmente este mês não será um mês perdido.  

Mínima hoje 16.1ºC
Agora estão 19,8ºC e será mais um dia acima dos 20ºC


----------



## Luas (4 Nov 2017 às 11:28)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2017 às 11:38)

Afinal ainda choveu hoje, esta a passear um aguaceiro moderado.. Já atualizo o balanço


----------



## Microburst (4 Nov 2017 às 11:38)

criz0r disse:


> Aqui reina a acalmia. A minha tese do AAlmada mantém-se viva no que ás trovoadas diz respeito



Já não digo nada. Fala-se tanto do escudo lisboeta anti-trovoadas, mas penso que o de Almada já foi alvo de upgrade e agora é 2.0. Não passa cá nada, tudo a Norte ou a Sul. 

Mesmo assim, excelente espectáculo eléctrico aquele ontem à noite a sul da Arrábida, valeu por isso e pelos 5,2mm que me regaram os vasos todos da varanda e deram para dormir a ouvir o algeroz a escoar.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2017 às 11:40)

Não sei de números exactos  aqui na região do concelho de Alenquer, mas os acumulados devem ter sido bastante bons, sobretudo a Norte. Penso que a região Oeste em geral deve ter levado uma excelente rega! O que é certo é que o rio Alenquer, no seu curso a montante da vila, voltou a correr e tinha estado seco durante pelo menos 3 meses...


----------



## WMeteo (4 Nov 2017 às 11:48)

Bom dia,
Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco .


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2017 às 11:57)

O aguaceiro rendeu 1,8mm que faz assim um total estes dias de *9,6mm*


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Nov 2017 às 12:08)

Boa tarde,
Estão 17,3ºC ,1015 hPa e está nublado.
Faz falta muito mais chuva


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2017 às 12:21)

bem penso que tenha sido o fim, o sol já brilha por aqui, acumulado até agora de hoje *4mm*

16.9ºC 97% humidade


----------



## meteocaldas (4 Nov 2017 às 12:26)

Por aqui o céu começa a querer clarear indicando que já não deve chover mais...
... e assim continuará até mais ver, pois no modelo GFS das 06H00 não se vislumbra qualquer precipitação até ao dia 20 que é o último dia da previsão.
De qualquer forma esta chuva aqui nas Caldas vai ser ótima para a agricultura. O solo estava tão seco e gretado que a enxada nem entrava, mas agora parece manteiga! Já posso plantar as alfaces 

Em resumo para estes três dias de chuva:
Total precipitação: *46,4 mm*  ou seja cerca de *50%* da média para Novembro
Precipitação anual (desde 1 Jan); *417,8 mm* ou seja cerca de *70%* do normal anual até esta data

Ontem a Meteocaldas registou um record da taxa de precipitação (*158,1mm/h *às *11H50*), o que correspondeu a 8,1mm de precipitação em menos de 3 minutos.
Apesar de ser pouca precipitação, os efeitos foram logo visiveis no mercado da fruta:












http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## undersnite (4 Nov 2017 às 12:28)

Há cerca de 15min caiu um aguaceiro fraco, penso que tenha sido o útlimo do evento.

Acumulados:
Quinta: *3.3mm*
Sexta: *25.1mm*
Sábado (até agora): *3.8mm*

Nada mau, para amenizar um pouco a seca generalizada no país. De momento espreita o sol, com 16.9ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2017 às 12:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Então choveu pouco aí? É pena...



Não, mesmo assim ainda não choveu tão pouco quanto isso, diria que talvez tivesse caído mais de uns 30 mm. 
No terreno da horta onde, cortei a erva com recurso a corta-mato, debaixo dessa camada de palha triturada, que não tem mais do que uns 2 dedos de altura, e simplesmente a palha absorveu a água toda, e o solo por baixo continua seco.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2017 às 12:44)

Aqui nas zonas rurais, o outono mantem-se timido, a paisagem é muito pouco verdejante.
Passei por varias linhas de água, estavam todas secas como é obvio.


----------



## WMeteo (4 Nov 2017 às 12:45)

Novo aguaceiro de curta duração .


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2017 às 13:04)

Ontem foi mesmo mais um dia com precipitação bem localizada.
A estação da "Malveira da Serra", á cota 320 mts, acumulou apenas 10,5 mm, acho o valor baixo. ou talvez a lotaria tenha sido mesmo essa.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2017 às 13:18)

meteoW disse:


> Novo aguaceiro de curta duração .



Boas,
Olha tens aqui uma estação perto da tua zona.
A estação do Sobral da Abelheira da rede SNIRH, boa rega, ontem acumulou *34 mm.*
Costumo acompanhar esta estação para ter ideia o que chove lá no terreno que tenho para aquelas bandas.





Fonte: http://snirh.pt/index.php?idMain=


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2017 às 13:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui nas zonas rurais, o outono mantem-se timido, a paisagem é muito pouco verdejante.
> Passei por varias linhas de água, estavam todas secas como é obvio.



Será preciso muita chuva ainda para as ribeiras voltarem a levar o seu caudal de volta, e então para reforçar as nossas barragens quase vazias, terá de chover mesmo muito e durante o Inverno, e Primavera, mas basta a chuva certinha horas a fio, pois a chuva torrencial só causa problemas.


----------



## AndréGM22 (4 Nov 2017 às 13:39)

miguel disse:


> Total do "evento": *7,8mm *uma miséria que de nada adiantou ter caído.



Por aqui 3 aguaceiros de grande intensidade ao final da tarde acompanhados de trovoada bem audivel, já tinha saudades de um dia assim!!


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2017 às 13:45)

Boas,

Por Peniche, estávamos com sol até há pouco. De repente ficou tudo negro e o vento aumentou muito de intensidade. Do nada começou-se a ouvir o "sopro" de rajadas de vento! 
Não chove.

Parece que ficámos de novo sem o radar de Coruche.


----------



## meteocaldas (4 Nov 2017 às 13:58)

E agora que parece que já não haverá mais precipitação significativa por hoje, aqui fica o resumo do dia até às 13H55, para as 25 estações amadoras com mais precipitação.
Como se constata, à excepção da Covilhã, o grosso da precipitação foi muito localizada entre Montejunto e Leiria.




Comparativo completo aqui:
*http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php*


----------



## StormRic (4 Nov 2017 às 14:04)

meteocaldas disse:


> Quanto ao acumulado do dia, e olhando para o comparativo de estações amadoras, temos este quadro às 23H15, com as estações onde houve mais precipitação:



 bom trabalho!



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Resumo do dia de hoje



 os time-lapse e os vídeos acelerados são mesmo uma ferramenta de observação de primeira! Mas isto necessita de muito trabalho, antes, durante e depois, parabéns!



windchill disse:


> Aparentemente o melhor da festa já lá vai... no entanto aqui da varanda mágica ainda consegui apanhar isto!



 lindo, muito boas mesmo! Nem digas "varanda mágica", que eu também tinha uma...



Tiagolco disse:


> O último relâmpago da célula:



 belo!



jonas_87 disse:


> Fica então o registo possível.



 muito bom!

Aqui pela Póvoa ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros ontem à noite e prolongaram-se com alguns mais fracos até hoje de manhã. A rotação do vento para NNW trouxe uma descida de temperatura e sensação bem mais fresca, apesar de a mínima ter sido ainda *14,9ºC*.

20,2ºC agora, acumulado* 5,6 mm* até à 1:18, os aguaceiros seguintes não conseguiram, aparentemente, acumular mais. Ontem totalizou *37,1 mm*. Forte da Casa com *49,8mm* ontem e *4,1 mm* hoje.

*21,0ºC* terá já sido a máxima de hoje, a tendência é de descida.


----------



## WMeteo (4 Nov 2017 às 14:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Olha tens aqui uma estação perto da tua zona.
> A estação do Sobral da Abelheira da rede SNIRH, boa rega, ontem acumulou *34 mm.*
> Costumo acompanhar esta estação para ter ideia o que chove lá no terreno que tenho para aquelas bandas.
> ...



Obrigado @jonas_87 pela informação. Geralmente costumo acompanhar a estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (rede wunderground), pois julgo que a mesma é bastante fiável no âmbito dos dados disponibilizados. No entanto, através do acompanhamento desta estação do Sobral da Abelheira, terei acesso talvez a uma realidade mais próxima do que ocorre por aqui a nível de precipitação. Por exemplo, a referida estação PROCIV indica um acumulado para o dia de ontem de *18,3 mm*, valor mais baixo do que o indicado pela estação do Sobral. Mas também julgo que o facto de a chuva ter caído de forma constante, tenha contribuído para tal cenário. E por aqui a chuva caiu, de forma praticamente ininterrupta, entre o meio-dia e o final da tarde / início da noite.

Relativamente ao acumulado, sim foi bastante interessante, particularmente para os terrenos agrícolas.
________________________________
Novo aguaceiro fraco que caiu à momentos .

Temperatura segue nos *18,2ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2017 às 14:25)

Boa tarde!
Têm caído alguns aguaceiros, em geral, fracos. O acumulado de hoje segue em *1,9 mm*.
Total do evento: *25,0 mm*.
Esta frescura, é só divinal! Sigo com *19,3ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2017 às 14:31)

Assim ficou  a rua principal de Loures, no 1º teste de chuva depois das obras de arruamento... *Reprovado*.










Fotos de Ricardo Saraiva.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2017 às 14:44)

Mais uns registos interessantes de ontem. 
No aeroporto:
No Castelo dos Mouros:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Nov 2017 às 16:40)

Discussões que não tenham a ver com o seguimento, é favor de usarem as mensagens privadas. Por alguma razão elas foram criadas.


----------



## david 6 (4 Nov 2017 às 18:17)

acumulado: *4mm*
maxima: *18.9ºC *(+0.3ºC)
minima?: *14.0ºC *(é provável que não seja esta a minima, mas como está vento pode acabar por ser)
actual: *16.7ºC*

acumulado total do evento: *50.1mm *


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Nov 2017 às 18:33)

Boa tarde/noite!
Não choveu mais, e portanto acabou definitivamente mais um evento.
O mês de Novembro segue com *25,0 mm*.
Agora é acompanhar a descida da temperatura nos próximos dias.
*17,6ºC*


----------



## Candy (4 Nov 2017 às 18:42)

Peso de água agora em Peniche! 

Veio sem avisar e o resultado foi várias milhas de quem anda na rua!

Pingo grosso e parece gelo!


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Nov 2017 às 18:48)

Boa tarde/noite,

Por aqui foi um dia sem chuva, apenas choveu de madrugada.
Estamos com 14,5ºC PA 1018 hPa


----------



## miguel (4 Nov 2017 às 19:00)

Máxima de *21ºC*
Mínima de *16,1ºC *
Rajada máxima *30km/h*
Precipitação total* 1,8mm*

Agora estão *17,1ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2017 às 19:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Não, mesmo assim ainda não choveu tão pouco quanto isso, diria que talvez tivesse caído mais de uns 30 mm.
> No terreno da horta onde, cortei a erva com recurso a corta-mato, debaixo dessa camada de palha triturada, que não tem mais do que uns 2 dedos de altura, e simplesmente a palha absorveu a água toda, e o solo por baixo continua seco.


Pois, mas isso não é muito mau. Essa palha vai ajudar a aguentar a humidade mais tempo junto ao solo. Também vai compostar mais rápido. Isso é bom para o solo.


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2017 às 19:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem foi mesmo mais um dia com precipitação bem localizada.
> A estação da "Malveira da Serra", á cota 320 mts, acumulou apenas 10,5 mm, acho o valor baixo. ou talvez a lotaria tenha sido mesmo essa.


Ao início da tarde passei na estação da Caneças. Mais uma vez estava com o udómetro entupido, e bem entupido. 
Estava praticamente cheio de água, tal foi a quantidade de água que caiu ontem aqui.

Vou enviar outro e-mail a reportar a situação. Ao último, ninguém me respondeu.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2017 às 19:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, mas isso não é muito mau. Essa palha vai ajudar a aguentar a humidade mais tempo junto ao solo. Também vai compostar mais rápido. Isso é bom para o solo.



Sim claro, eu sei disso, longe de mim dizer mal da palha, e logo eu que já nem sei fazer praticamente quaquer trabalho que não envolva o uso de palha, basta levantar um pouco a camada de ervas e sente-se logo aquele cheiro magnífico a fungos a trabalharem afincadamente na sua decomposição.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2017 às 19:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim claro, eu sei disso, longe de mim dizer mal da palha, e logo eu que já nem sei fazer praticamente quaquer trabalho que não envolva o uso de palha, basta levantar um pouco a camada de ervas e sente-se logo aquele cheiro magnífico a fungos a trabalharem afincadamente na sua decomposição.


Sim eu sei que sabes, foi mais para ser didáctico...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2017 às 19:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim eu sei que sabes, foi mais para ser didáctico...



Pois, bem fazendo agora o seguimento do dia de hoje, que andei na azáfema da apanha da azeitona, o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, e sim agora a tempertura de hoje já está dentro dos parametros normais para a época em que estamos.


----------



## criz0r (4 Nov 2017 às 20:20)

Boa noite,

O dia resume-se basicamente a um aguaceiro moderado ao final da manhã, que de resto deixou um acumulado de 0,3mm.
Em suma, a destacar apenas o vento moderado da parte da tarde e um ligeiro arrefecimento em relação ao dia de ontem.

O acumulado no mês de Novembro segue com 18,3mm, curiosamente o mesmo do mês passado. Espero ainda este mês ultrapassar e bem este valor.

Temp: 17,3ºC
Humidade: 75%
Vento: 19,4 km/h NNE
Pressão: 1020 hPa


----------



## remember (4 Nov 2017 às 21:31)

Boas, máxima de 24,2ºC e mínima de 14,2ºC, temperatura de 16ºC e 85% de HR... a pressão continua a subir em flecha, 1021hPa.
Ontem estive num evento na zona do LXFactory e chovia torrencialmente que carga, depois quando cheguei à Póvoa por volta da meia noite, fiquei parvo, era pedras, era areia... derrocadas, fiquei pensei logo descarregou bem, fui visualizar agora e 49,8mm na do Forte da Casa e 37,1mm na Póvoa... Claro que hoje sendo fim de semana, continua tudo na mesma!


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2017 às 01:16)

Dia de Outono, mínima perto dos 10ºC, máxima perto dos 18ºC. Acumulados na zona variam entre os* 3 e os 8 mm. *

Acumulado mensal perto dos *60 mm*. Rio Jamor já vai ganhando forma de Inverno.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (5 Nov 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia, eis que o sol já voltou, este evento no Couço deu 18mm e no Bairro da Areia só 15mm, uma fartura nestas zonas.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2017 às 09:39)

Boas,

Como previsto, o vento sopra forte ,com fortes rajadas, a fazer lembrar a nortada nervosa típica desta regiao.
A olhometro,  as rajadas devem rondar os 65/70 km/h.


----------



## joselamego (5 Nov 2017 às 14:09)

Lisboa, Parque das Nações 
18°C
Pressão a 1025 hPa 
47% humidade 
Algum vento 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2017 às 14:58)

Bastante vento por aqui, folhas por todo o lado


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2017 às 16:31)

O dia de hoje ficou marcado essencialmente pelo sol, e pelo vento modereado.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2017 às 17:46)

Grande vendaval, a estação de referência registou rajada máxima de *71 km/h.*
Aqui terá ido aos *75/80 km/h*.
Neste momento o vento sopra a *39 km/h.*


----------



## Teya (5 Nov 2017 às 18:15)

Boa noite, 
muito vento por aqui e temperatura a descer. 
14.7ºC actual, 67% humidade e temos lua cheia!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2017 às 18:45)

Velocidade máxima de vento: *55 km/h*
Rajada máxima: *74 km/h
*
Basta um cheirinho de vento, que rende logo bons valores.**


----------



## WMeteo (5 Nov 2017 às 19:06)

Boa noite,

Dia caracterizado por sol, céu limpo e vento, que marcou presença durante a parte da manhã e de igual forma durante a tarde. 

Temperatura segue nos *13,5°C.*


----------



## david 6 (5 Nov 2017 às 21:21)

máxima: *18.9ºC *(+0.0ºC )
minima?: supostamente *12.3ºC*, mas irá ser batida porque...
actual: *12.9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Nov 2017 às 22:25)

Está um gelo na rua por Belas, o pouco vento que há é arrepiante 

Devem estar perto de 10°C


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Nov 2017 às 22:49)

Dia algo frio e bem ventoso.

Temperatura mínima/actual: *12,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,5ºC*
Rajada máxima: *74 km/h
*
Esta tarde na serra de Sintra,próximo da Tapada do Mouco à cota 400 mts, estavam apenas *13,0ºC*, e vento forte.
De resto, pelos trilhos por onde passei não se notou a boa rega que por lá caiu, sinal da grave seca que passamos e quiça o regime torrencial que ocorreu naquela zona,vi muitos sedimentos arrastados.


----------



## Marco pires (5 Nov 2017 às 22:57)

máxima de hoje: 21.0ºC
ao momento: 9.8ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Nov 2017 às 23:16)

Máxima de hoje finalmente abaixo dos 20ºC, ficou pelos *19,3ºC*

A rajada máxima foi de *34km/h*

Agora estão *12,9ºC* que é a mínima do dia mas vai sendo batida ate as 00h


----------



## Teya (5 Nov 2017 às 23:44)

11.8ºC e 78% Humidade


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2017 às 01:33)

Boa madrugada,

Ontem máxima na casa dos *17ºC*, com mínima de *11,7ºC*. Dia ventoso, com céu limpo.

Neste momento sigo com *11,0ºC*, em descida lenta.


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Nov 2017 às 07:10)

Bom dia
Céu limpo e 4.0℃


----------



## srr (6 Nov 2017 às 08:19)

Bom dia,

Ai está o frio instalado e grandes amplitudes de temperatura .

Minina 3.6º  ( mais uma passagem os 8 ao 80 , que também se dispensava, começando agora as plantas a ter alguma humidade na terra, nem tiveram tempo de se recompor)


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Nov 2017 às 08:46)

Bom dia! 
Mínima de 10.2ºC 
H.R - 77%
Brisa de NE


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2017 às 10:43)

Boas,

Mínima fria, *10,7ºC.*
Actual: *16,1ºC
*
Nos próximos 10 dias, sol ,vento moderado e temperaturas frescas.
Chuva nickles.


----------



## Maria Papoila (6 Nov 2017 às 11:05)

Aqui no Marquês, céu limpo e sopra um vento bem fresco. A minha Auriol  marca 15º e o melhor higrómetro que tenho é o meu cabelo que neste momento está totalmente liso significando por isso que não há quase nenhuma humidade no ar. Estão de volta dias secos portanto!


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Nov 2017 às 11:52)

Boas. Mínima de 11 na Quinta do Conde. Mas cheguei a apanhar 6 graus no carro, na zona de Coina.
Tenho que arranjar um local mais arejado para o sensor para melhorar as mínimas.


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2017 às 12:01)

Boas

Mínima de *10,6ºC*

Agora estão *19,1ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (6 Nov 2017 às 12:05)

Bom dia!

Madrugada mais fresca do que esperava. O vento abrandou o suficiente para permitir uma descida aos *8,4ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 15,5ºC e céu limpo. Vento fraco mas constante.


----------



## Thomar (6 Nov 2017 às 12:12)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas. Mínima de 11 na Quinta do Conde. Mas cheguei a apanhar 6 graus no carro, na zona de Coina.
> Tenho que arranjar um local mais arejado para o sensor para melhorar as mínimas.


Esperemos que consigas pois essa zona tem muito potencial! 
Vou-te dar uns exemplos:
- quando o colega Geiras morava aí 95% das noites de inversão térmica eram mais baixas, do que aqui em Cabanas. 
Eu como estou junto à serra da Arrábida tenho sempre mínimas mais altas, mas aí na Quinta do Conde as mínimas são mais baixas.
Relativamente a Coina (junto à ribeira) e na EN10 na zona do viaduto da A33 em direcção a Lisboa as temperaturas são bem mais baixas, ainda o ano passado muitas vezes tive que conduzir de manhã/madrugada de Cabanas para o Monte da Caparica e as diferenças para aqui eram sempre de 4/5ºC em relação a Coina.
Por exemplo saía de casa com *+2ºC** e passava em Coina com *-2ºC**.
_*dados de temperatura do carro_


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2017 às 14:01)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas. Mínima de 11 na Quinta do Conde. Mas cheguei a apanhar 6 graus no carro, na zona de Coina.
> Tenho que arranjar um local mais arejado para o sensor para melhorar as mínimas.



Boas,

Acompanho a tua estação, também achei estranho o valor.
Possivelmente o valor explica-se por estares no extremo norte da Quinta do Conde, e a 1 km de distância da ribeira de Coina, o ar frio da inversão tem que atravessar uma grande área urbana, e poderá perder força, não sei. A localização da estação do Geiras era bem mais próxima da ribeira da Coina, e esse factor é bem preponderante no registos de mínimas baixas.
Uma sugestão, faz um registo de mínima com um termómetro e compara os registos.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Nov 2017 às 14:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acompanho a tua estação, também achei estranho o valor.
> Possivelmente o valor explica-se por estares no extremo norte da Quinta do Conde, e a 1 km de distância da ribeira de Coina, o ar frio da inversão tem que atravessar uma grande área urbana, e poderá perder força, não sei.
> Uma sugestão, faz um registo de mínima com um termómetro e compara os registos.


Deve ser mesmo do posicionamento junto à parede. O carro estacionado na rua, mesmo à porta, já marcava 8°C.
Entretanto já comprei um radiation shield para permitir colocar o termómetro no meio do quintal, afastado da parede.


----------



## WMeteo (6 Nov 2017 às 15:36)

Boa tarde,

Mínima: *9,1ºC*. Actual: *19,1ºC*.

Céu limpo, sol e vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (6 Nov 2017 às 17:21)

Boa tarde,

Ontem fui visitar uns amigos ao Telhal, no concelho de Sintra e fiquei 'parvo' com o vento que apanhei. Não consigo entender, como é que as árvores naquela zona ainda se mantêm de pé com a porrada que volta e meia apanham. É que nem é pelas rajadas em si, mas sim pela velocidade média do vento que a olho deve ter andando pelos 60km/h à vontade. É sem qualquer dúvida das zonas mais ventosas que conheço em Portugal.

O dia de hoje resume-se basicamente a Céu limpo e vento fraco por vezes moderado. Voltámos portanto à pasmaceira Portuguesa .
Condições actuais:

Temp: 19,1ºC
Humidade: 40%
Vento: 12km/h Norte
Pressão 1020hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2017 às 17:33)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ontem fui visitar uns amigos ao Telhal, no concelho de Sintra e fiquei 'parvo' com o vento que apanhei. Não consigo entender, como é que as árvores naquela zona ainda se mantêm de pé com a porrada que volta e meia apanham. É que nem é pelas rajadas em si, mas sim pela velocidade média do vento que a olho deve ter andando pelos 60km/h à vontade. É sem qualquer dúvida das zonas mais ventosas que conheço em Portugal.
> 
> ...



Ontem por volta das 17:30 horas senti na pele a velocidade do vento louca, ia de bike com amigos, quase que nos atirava ao chão, foi impressionante, localizando entre o Cascaishopping e Autódromo do Estoril, em Alcabideche.
A fazer lembrar o verão.


----------



## criz0r (6 Nov 2017 às 17:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem por volta das 17:30 horas senti na pele a velocidade do vento louca, ia de bike com amigos, quase que nos atirava ao chão, foi impressionante, localizando entre o Cascaishopping e Autódromo do Estoril, em Alcabideche.
> A fazer lembrar o verão.



É verdade, mesmo a conduzir sentia-se as rajadas de vento. O carro abanava por todo o lado. Por azar não levei o anemómetro portátil mas fica para a próxima.


----------



## joao nunes (6 Nov 2017 às 18:24)

boa noite por aqui marca 17,1ºC vamos ter mais uma noite fresquinha


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2017 às 18:28)

Boas!
Hoje já tive que usar um casaco mais grosso. Tão bom este fresquinho. 
Mínima de *12,6ºC* e máxima de *18,3ºC*.
Neste momento, estão *16,9ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Nov 2017 às 18:42)

Seiça a competir com as estações do interior norte, com uma mínima de *1,6ºC*.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Nov 2017 às 18:52)

Tiagolco disse:


> Seiça a competir com as estações do interior norte, com uma mínima de *1,6ºC*.



Já agora, *Aljezur* em pleno Algarve e a 2 km do mar com *1,9ºC* às 6:00h, deve ter uma mínima por volta disso.


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Nov 2017 às 19:23)

Boa noite,

Foi bonito este dia de hoje, um dia com muito sol
Agora estão 10,8ºC e 1019 hPa


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2017 às 19:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Seiça a competir com as estações do interior norte, com uma mínima de *1,6ºC*.



É bem verdade, por aqui já se nota bem a descida da temperatura, mal o sol enfraquece, ou em alguns vales onde já não se ve o sol, logo a partir das 3 tarde, e aí sim o arrefecimento é muito brusco.
Pelo andar aí em Seiça, hoje já deve ficar a bater nos negativos, ou bem lá perto.


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2017 às 19:41)

Na expectativa de ter as primeiras geadas aqui em Alenquer nos próximos dias!!


----------



## david 6 (6 Nov 2017 às 20:33)

minima: *7.2ºC *(-5.1ºC)
maxima: *19.9ºC *(+1.0ºC)
actual: *11.7ºC*


----------



## criz0r (6 Nov 2017 às 21:08)

Já tenho de usar manga comprida, mesmo dentro de casa. 15,8ºC actuais e bem mais fresco que ontem.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Nov 2017 às 21:27)

Boa noite, a máxima de hoje foi de 20,8ºC, a esta hora estão já 9,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *10,7ºC* / *18,2ºC
*
Pois é, as inversões _andem_ aí.
Ha pouco passei pela estrada do Pisão e estavam *10ºC*, só não estava muito mais baixo pois soprava vento fraco.
É pena ter uma zona de inversão com tanto potencial numa zona ventosa,ainda assim, quanto ha acalmia mostra bem o seu poder.

Cá em cima estão *13,2ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

Mínima: *10ºC*
Máxima: *17,7ºC*

Atual: *10,3ºC*
Vai gelar esta noite


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2017 às 22:00)

Boas

Mínima: *10,6ºC*
Máxima: *21,5ºC*

Rajada máxima: *23km/h*

Agora:
*14,6ºC
75%Hr
1021.2hPa
Vento fraco *


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2017 às 22:22)

já vou com 6ºC  ca frioooo..e vai descer mais..


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2017 às 00:03)

Por aqui o ambiente também vai arrefecendo bem, 13,6ºC na estação principal e 13,0ºC na Auriol junto ao solo. Vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2017 às 00:23)

Estao 13,2°C o vento quase nulo.


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2017 às 00:29)

7.7ºC


----------



## jamestorm (7 Nov 2017 às 00:39)

não esta a descer dos 6ºC...e ha um ligeiro vento que, parece-me, vai impedir que se forme geada.


----------



## Teya (7 Nov 2017 às 02:32)

*9.8ºC *


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Nov 2017 às 07:07)

Bom dia
2.8°C
Nada de geada


----------



## srr (7 Nov 2017 às 09:04)

Boas,

Minima de 2.2º na estação do IPMA - Alvega

Não houve praticamente "transição" Verão - Inverno.


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2017 às 10:02)

Bom dia,



srr disse:


> Não houve praticamente "transição" Verão - Inverno.



Verdade. não houve aquele período mais 'ameno', os dois extremos tocaram-se praticamente.

Por aqui a mínima desceu até aos *9,1ºC*, o vento foi praticamente nulo durante toda a madrugada e assim vai persistindo.
A manhã segue com 14,2ºC e 74% de h.r.


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2017 às 10:08)

Mínima de *10,6ºC* igual a de ontem.

Agora já vai em *17,4ºC* vai ser mais uma máxima na ordem dos 21ºC como ontem.


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Nov 2017 às 10:29)

Bom dia,
Por aqui tivemos uma mínima de 4,5ºC
Agora 13,,8º com o céu práticamente limpo


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2017 às 10:33)

minima de *3.9ºC *
agora sigo com 14.7ºC


----------



## homem do mar (7 Nov 2017 às 11:27)

Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi de 1 grau por agora 17.2.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Nov 2017 às 11:31)

Mínima de* 6,8°C*, estava a congelar quando saí de manhã 

Basicamente mínimas de Inverno


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Nov 2017 às 11:41)

Bom dia a todos.
Mais uma vez uma mínima fraca, mas falsa... Mínima registada de 10.2ºC, mas a real foi menor. Para a semana isso fica corrigido. Para verem a diferença,  tinha 10ºC na Netatmo, 8º na outra estação, 7ºC no carro, e 5ºC na EN em Coina.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Nov 2017 às 12:54)

Boa tarde grande Minima por aqui, 3,1ºC e já se notava alguma camada fina de geada.


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2017 às 14:05)

Boas!

Dia fresco de sol em Leiria!

As temperaturas ainda não alcançaram os 20ºC nas estações da cidade e as mínimas foram da ordem 3/4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Nov 2017 às 14:35)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com 16,6ºC após uma mínima de *8,8ºC*. Pensei que desceria mais, mas o vento tomou conta de abrandar a queda.
Céu limpo.

*Ontem* a máxima situou-se nos *17,2ºC*.


----------



## WMeteo (7 Nov 2017 às 17:42)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *8,4ºC*.

Dia caracterizado por céu limpo, com excepção de alguma nebulosidade a Sudoeste que surgiu durante a tarde. Vento fraco. 

Temperatura segue nos *14,8ºC*.


----------



## joao nunes (7 Nov 2017 às 18:39)

boas , por aqui a minima foi de 12,4ºC por agora marca 15,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2017 às 19:16)

Boas

Minima: *9,2ºC*
Máxima: *17,6ºC*
Actual: *14,0ºC
*
Vento moderado a forte, com fortes rajadas.

Seiça,Ourém lá registou a 1ª minima negativa da época: *-0,4ºC
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1*
Congelador épico.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2017 às 19:30)

A madrugada de hoje foi bem fresquinha, e mesmo durante a tarde e ainda com sol, já não se consegue estar na rua sem uma manga comprida.


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2017 às 19:58)

Boas,

15,9ºC e Nortada moderada por aqui. Se o vento acalmar, lá vai a temperatura descer a pique durante a madrugada.


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2017 às 22:26)

minima: *3.9ºC *(-3.3ºC), Coruche 2.1ºC às 7h
maxima: *20.4ºC *(+0.5ºC)
actual: *13.2ºC* ainda está vento fraco


----------



## DaniFR (7 Nov 2017 às 22:29)

Por aqui, mínima de *2,6ºC*.

De momento, *9,1ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2017 às 22:39)

*14,0ºC* sem vontade de descer aqui na terra do vento...
Vento moderado e rajadas.
Segundo as previsões amanhã devo ter outro dia algo ventoso... deve ser para ""secar"" mais rápido os solos.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

Aceleração algo agressiva do vento lá fora, grandes rajadas.


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2017 às 23:30)

Boa noite!

Vai arrefecendo em Leiria, as estações mais próximas indicam valores de 10/12ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2017 às 23:33)

Boas!
O dia foi fresco e ventoso, mas mesmo assim o sol ainda consegue queimar bem.
*14,9ºC*
Isto é que é uma inversão à maneira:


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2017 às 23:42)

Boas
Máxima de *21,9℃*
Minima de *10,6℃*

Rajada máxima *29km/h*

Agora estão *13,9℃*


----------



## david 6 (7 Nov 2017 às 23:48)

ainda 12.7ºC, este vento vai estragar a minima


----------



## jamestorm (8 Nov 2017 às 00:08)

noite muito menos fria do que ontem, com algum vento e algumas nuvens que passam rápido. Sigo com 13ºC (Alenquer).


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Nov 2017 às 11:26)

Bom dia,

Mínima desta noite 9,0ºC
Agora 13,6ºC
Humidade relativa 64%
PA 1022 hPa


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2017 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,

O vento durante a noite lá acalmou um pouco e a mínima acabou por chegar aos *13,1ºC*.
O dia segue fresco, a máxima chegou aos 19,4ºC e tem vindo a descer lentamente, estando agora nos 18,7ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Nov 2017 às 16:01)

Mínima rondou os 10°C, a máxima ainda não passou dos 17°C. Dia à lá Inverno, vento gelado e muitos agasalhos. Algumas pessoas ainda não parecem ter sentido a passagem do Verão para o Inverno, como se estivessem à espera do Outono, e estão de tshirt lol

Quem diria que há 1 semana estavam mais de 30°C.


----------



## Geopower (8 Nov 2017 às 17:39)

Dia de céu limpo por Glória do Ribatejo com vento moderado de norte.
Neste momento vento acalmou. 16*C. 1023hPa. Já se sente o arrefecimento nocturno.
Vista para sul:


----------



## WMeteo (8 Nov 2017 às 18:38)

Boa noite,

Mínima de *10,5ºC*.

Dia caracterizado por sol e céu limpo, com alguma nebulosidade alta que a partir da tarde foi surgindo de vários quadrantes. Vento moderado (manhã) a fraco (tarde). 

Temperatura actual: *13ºC*.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2017 às 18:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima rondou os 10°C, a máxima ainda não passou dos 17°C. Dia à lá Inverno, vento gelado e muitos agasalhos. Algumas pessoas ainda não parecem ter sentido a passagem do Verão para o Inverno, como se estivessem à espera do Outono, e estão de tshirt lol
> 
> Quem diria que há 1 semana estavam mais de 30°C.



Eu aqui o que me faz confusão é ver pessoas vestidas para a neve com 20ºC... hoje 20ºc ontem por exemplo fez 22ºC eu andei de manga curta na hora mais quente da tarde e não senti frio.


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2017 às 18:42)

Máxima hoje *20.0ºC* e mínima de *11,3C*

Rajada máxima *27km/h*

Agora estão *14,3ºC* com vento fraco.


----------



## joao nunes (8 Nov 2017 às 18:46)

boas por aqui marca 14,7ºC


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Nov 2017 às 19:10)

Boa noite,

Algum vento por aqui depois de mais um dia de céu práticamente limpo
Estamos com 11,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Nov 2017 às 20:50)

Boa noite,

Dia fresco, apesar da subida da mínima para os *9,6ºC*, a máxima ficou-se pelos *15,7ºC*.
De momento sigo com uns frescos 11,4ºC.

*Ontem* a máxima situou-se nos *16,8ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2017 às 21:58)

Boas,

Máxima: *16,7ºC*
Actual:* 12,4ºC*

Para variar sigo com vento moderado e rajadas, até ao momento, rajada máxima de *60 km/h.*
Domingo voltam a prever bastante vento, curiosamente no ultimo domingo vento fez grande vendaval.


----------



## david 6 (8 Nov 2017 às 22:49)

minima: *8.3ºC *(+4.4ºC)
maxima: *18.7ºC *(-1.7ºC)
actual: *12ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2017 às 22:58)

Temperatura estavel: *12,1ºC*

Em principio, amanhã devo instalar um sensor no vale do Pisão de forma a registar a minima de Sexta naquele sitio peculiar. Vamos lá ver se não me furtam novamente. lol


----------



## remember (8 Nov 2017 às 22:58)

Boas, dia mais fresco hoje em termos de máxima, mas com uma mínima mais alta que ontem!
Dados de ontem (7/11/2017)
Primeira mínima abaixo dos 10ºC
Mínima:8ºC
Máxima: 23,8ºC

Dados de Hoje:
Mínima de 11,7ºC
Máxima de 20,5ºC
Actual estável com 13,7ºC e 57% de HR em queda!
1027 hPa de Pressão atmosférica


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2017 às 09:54)

Boas
Mínima mais baixa deste Outono aqui e pela primeira vez abaixo dos 10ºC...

Mínima de *9,3ºC*

Agora estão *13,3ºC* e vento quase nulo


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Nov 2017 às 09:59)

Bom dia,
A mínima foi de 4,7ºC
Neste momento 11,8ºC
Quanto a chuva pelo menos umas duas semanas mais a zero


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2017 às 10:41)

Boas,

Minima: 10,7ºC

Hoje no treino matinal lá passei pelo Pisão e fiz o registo de temperatura, não tinha grande esperança de muito frio, ou seja pouco ou nenhuma inversão, pois estava algum vento, contudo tive uma supresa.

Saí de casa com 11,1ºC
Cheguei ao ponto mais frio do concelho e registei *4,7ºC*!
É um bom indicador para amanhã, vamos ver, pois deixei o sensor camuflado.

*Detalhes: *Saí de casa com 11ºC fiz toda a estrada do Pisão consultei o sensor e tinha 8,5ºC na ponte do Pisão.
Pensei para comigo, hoje não há practicamente inversão, enganei-me.
Fui avançando pelo vale rumo ao local da foto e a temperatura começou a descer com bom ritmo,e pronto bastante frio. Esta foto nem devia de acontecer, pois estou em cima da ribeira que nada corre, simplesmente corre ar e frio por sinal. Ás 08: 15 já estava com 12/13ºC nos topos e vento moderado.
@belem a zona da cancela não dá mesmo hipótese, é impressionante.


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2017 às 10:52)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manhã fresca de Sol em Leiria! Por agora as temperaturas nas estações da cidade andam pelos 13/14ºC.

As mínimas andaram na casa os 4/5ºC nas zonas mais urbanas, sendo que a estação do nosso colega @WHORTAS já nos arredores da cidade, chegou aos *2.6ºC*. Fica numa zona sempre a mais propicia a inversões e a acumulação de ar frio.


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2017 às 11:38)

Bom dia,

A mínima chegou aos *12,4ºC* por aqui, estes dias têm sido tão enfadonhos que nem o nevoeiro habitual desta zona quer nada connosco. Enfim .
Condições actuais:

Temp: 15,0ºC
Humidade: 49%
Vento: 14km/h Rajada: 22km/h NE
Pressão 1028hPa


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2017 às 12:34)

Estão agora *17,2ºC* a máxima hoje será abaixo dos 20ºC coisa rara ainda só tive 1 dia abaixo dessa marca...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Nov 2017 às 13:13)

Boa tarde,



jonas_87 disse:


> Minima: 10,7ºC
> 
> Hoje no treino matinal lá passei pelo Pisão e fiz o registo de temperatura, não tinha grande esperança de muito frio, ou seja pouco ou nenhuma inversão, pois estava algum vento, contudo tive uma supresa.



Por aqui também não esperava uma queda tão acentuada, acabei por ter *8,1ºC* de mínima, embora o arrefecimento se tenha dado muito rápido, e já nas 2 ou 3 horas finais da madrugada. Apesar do vento que se fazia sentir ontem à noite, acabou por ser a madrugada mais fresca do mês e da nova temporada.

O dia segue fresco também, dado que o vento voltou, embora fraco, na generalidade. 14,9ºC actuais.

Céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e alguns _contrails_.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Nov 2017 às 14:39)

Boas por aqui ainda não foi hoje que tive a 1º mínima negativa, andou perto mas ficou no 1ºgrau positivo por agora 17.1


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2017 às 15:31)

Apesar da grave situação de seca que vivemos, é uma maravilha ir à varanda e ver a atmosfera tão limpa. Só de relembrar aqueles dias de intensa poeira no ar e temperaturas nos 35ºC para cima até me faz confusão. 

A tarde segue com céu limpo, 18,4ºC e apenas 34% de humidade relativa.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (9 Nov 2017 às 15:53)

Boa tarde, por aqui estão 17,6ºC e céu limpo, tão bom este fresco.


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2017 às 17:28)

Boas

Máxima: *18,2ºC*
Mínima: *9,3ºC*

Rajada máxima: *35km/h*

Atual:
*15,9ºC
48%Hr
1026,3hpa
Vento fraco*


----------



## WMeteo (9 Nov 2017 às 18:24)

Boa noite,

Mínima de *7,9ºC*. 

Dia caracterizado por sol, céu limpo com alguma nebulosidade alta, particularmente da parte da manhã. Vento fraco. 

Temperatura actual: *13ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Nov 2017 às 19:13)

Boas
Depois de uma madrugada com 2.6℃, o dia foi com sol e com uma máxima de 17.8℃.
Agora sigo com forte inversão e o termómetro já marca 9.4℃. Menos 3.3℃ que ontem á mesma hora


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Nov 2017 às 20:38)

Hoje mesmo durante o dia a temperatura era fresca, também devido ao vento fraco que se fazia sentir.
Agora a noite segue já muito fresca, talvez já com temperaturas de inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Nov 2017 às 21:04)

Boas,

Extremos: *10,7ºC* /*16,5ºC *

No Pisão os extremos devem ter rondado qualquer coisa como isto: *4,0ºC* / *17,5ºC

*
Neste momento tenho vento moderado com rajadas pontuais, segundo o ecmwf, lá para as 2 da manhã o vento deve cair consideravelmente.
Aposto numa minima de 2/3ºC no Pisão, vamos ver se não fui furtado. 

____________




Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui não tive descida, tive uma mínima de 10,7ºC, consequencias de fazer mais vento aqui do que aí.
Não esperava era uma inversão cerca de 7ºC de Alcabideche ao vale do Pisão.


_____

A Davis instalada na praia Grande,Sintra registou uma minima de 7,7ºC, sinal claro que está  uma boa dose de ar frio instalado por cá.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## remember (9 Nov 2017 às 23:16)

Boas, mínima de 10,8ºC e máxima de 17,8ºC, sigo com 13,6ºC estáveis e com 60% de HR.
A pressão encontra-se nos 1031 hPa


----------



## david 6 (9 Nov 2017 às 23:17)

minima: *7.2ºC *(-1.1ºC)
maxima: *17.9ºC *(-0.8ºC)
actual: *9.8ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Nov 2017 às 00:09)

Boas!
O dia de ontem foi frescote, mas ainda deu para suar ao fim de algum tempo a andar. O sol ainda queima bem.
Máxima: *17,1ºC*
Mínima: *11,9ºC* 
Saudades de ter as mãos sempre quentes.


----------



## Marco pires (10 Nov 2017 às 02:05)

a minima mais baixa em meses, de momento aqui pelo pinhal novo estão *6.4ºC*


----------



## Teya (10 Nov 2017 às 02:30)

Boa noite, hoje nota-se muito mais frio. 
9.0ºC 



Tiagolco disse:


> Saudades de ter as mãos sempre quentes.



Nem a brincar , não tenho saudades nenhumas! <3


----------



## Zulo (10 Nov 2017 às 03:36)

Venteira : Máxima : 19,8º
                  Mínima : 11,3º


Temperatura registada no Auriol agora. Ainda vai baixar mais um pouco.


----------



## WHORTAS (10 Nov 2017 às 07:26)

Bom dia.
2.1℃ 
Geada fraquinha


----------



## srr (10 Nov 2017 às 08:19)

Idem, Geada. ( é uma chatice).

Seca, Geada. (nada ajuda )


----------



## André Filipe Bom (10 Nov 2017 às 08:32)

Bom dia, que valente minima, 1.7ºC e geada para ajudar á seca, enfim..., até dia 20 nada de nada, belo Outono.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2017 às 09:19)

Boas

Hoje já posso apresentar duas minimas, sinal que não furtaram o sensor e tudo correu bem. 

Alcabideche: *9,0ºC*
Vale do Pisão,Alcabideche: *1,7ºC
*

Saí de Casa com *10,6ºC*, tendo chegado ao Pisão com *1,9ºC*, choque térmico brutal.

A 900 metros em linha recta da minha casa ao outro local.
Estava um frio valente, não vi geada.


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Nov 2017 às 09:56)

Bom dia,

Tivemos uma mínima de 4,8ºC
Neste momento 12,0ºC
Não existe vento e o céu está limpo


----------



## david 6 (10 Nov 2017 às 11:31)

minima de *2.1ºC*, Coruche 0.6ºC às 7h
por agora *17ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2017 às 11:40)

A temperatura está a subir a um ritmo um pouco acelerado tendo conta a previsão.
Já vou nos *17,9ºC*


----------



## criz0r (10 Nov 2017 às 12:38)

Boa tarde,

Ontem à noite, fui dar uma volta pelo Parque da Paz e aproveitei e levei o termómetro da Auriol para ver se registava alguma inversão.
Antes de sair verifiquei a Estação e a mesma marcava precisamente 14,4ºC. No ponto que considero o mais frio do Parque, junto à ribeira, registei 9,6ºC e se lá estivesse mais alguns minutos, muito provavelmente iria descer ainda mais. Isto significa que sem entrar num estudo mais profundo, em menos de 1km que dista a minha casa do Parque, a diferença de temperatura chega a ser superior a 5ºC. Assim que começarem a surgir aqueles dias de fortes inversões, irei arriscar um pouco como o @jonas_87 e colocarei o sensor nos pontos mais frios no Parque para complementar o meu estudo.

A mínima chegou aos *9,5ºC*, presumo que no local onde estive ontem, a temperatura deva ter chegado aos 4ºC/5ºC. 

Actual:

17,5ºC
46% h.r
1030 hPa
Vento fraco NE


----------



## VimDePantufas (10 Nov 2017 às 14:48)

Está a aquecer bem por aqui já vamos nos 17,4ºC
A humidade está nos 54%
Nada bom


----------



## criz0r (10 Nov 2017 às 15:12)

Andamos a brincar com isto. 22,3ºC actuais .
Vento nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Nov 2017 às 15:35)

Teya disse:


> Nem a brincar , não tenho saudades nenhumas! <3


Desculpa, mas acho que ter as mãos frias é sempre desconfortável. 
Por aqui estão *18,9ºC*. Temperatura mais alta dos últimos dias. Céu limpinho. 
Mínima: *11,7ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Nov 2017 às 17:49)

Apesar da noite fria, em que a mínima desceu até aos 3°C, durante a tarde o sol ainda aquece bem. 

Coimbra com os tons de Outono


----------



## Gilmet (10 Nov 2017 às 18:56)

Boa noite,

Hoje a temperatura oscilou entre os *8,7ºC* e os *17,4ºC*, em mais um dia de céu pouco nublado / limpo.
O vento esteve mais calmo, apesar de durante a madrugada ter sido praticamente constante.

*Ontem* a máxima situou-se nos *15,6ºC*.


----------



## WMeteo (10 Nov 2017 às 19:49)

Boa noite,

Mínima de *7,1ºC*.

Dia caracterizado por sol, céu limpo (alguma nebulosidade, da parte da tarde, a Este). Vento fraco / nulo.

Temperatura actual: *13,1ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:08)

Do meu ponto de vista esta madruga foi a mais gélida deste outono, estava mesmo muito frio quando eu ia para o trabalho, por volta das 6:15 da manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2017 às 22:19)

Boas;


jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Hoje já posso apresentar duas minimas, sinal que não furtaram o sensor e tudo correu bem.
> 
> ...



Boas noites,

Complementando o post acima.
Como já aqui disse sempre que tiver disponibilidade, farei registos neste sitio peculiar.
Há muitas pessoas que desconhecem a intensidade desta inversão, pois fica-se com a ideia que o ponto mais frio é junto à ponte, mas não, não é.
Claro que só cheguei a essa conclusão graças as várias medições/análises, com um trabalho académico à mistura datado de 2013.



Registos de hoje.

Ponto A: Onde vivo
Ponto B: Vale do Pisão,
Ponto C: Vale da ribeira da Malveira da Serra,





Fotos.


Hoje aconteceu tal como esperado, a inversão foi mais forte que ontem.
Fui então consultar e buscar o sensor que ficou no Pisão a registar a minima de hoje.
Quando lá cheguei estavam 1,9ºC, relembro que saí de casa com temperatura a rondar os 11ºC.
Estava um frio descomunal, o simples respirar quase que provocava névoa, tal era o frio extremamente húmido típico de um vale, humidade certamente a rondar o 95%-100%.





A minima foi de 1,7ºC





Local exacto, o congelador do concelho. 







O termómetro da bike também mostrava o frio que estava no vale.






Entretanto como segui caminho para volta habitual, e passo sempre por alguns vales, fiz um registo no vale da ribeira da Malveira.
A hora está errada, a correcta são 8:26, também estava frio por lá. Nos topos a temperatura chegava a ser de 12/13ºC, ou seja mal me enfiava por trilhos a temperatura caía a pique, e por vezes bastava 30/40 metros de desnível, impressionante.





O registo foi feito naquela ponte.




_____




criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ontem à noite, fui dar uma volta pelo Parque da Paz e aproveitei e levei o termómetro da Auriol para ver se registava alguma inversão.
> Antes de sair verifiquei a Estação e a mesma marcava precisamente 14,4ºC. No ponto que considero o mais frio do Parque, junto à ribeira, registei 9,6ºC e se lá estivesse mais alguns minutos, muito provavelmente iria descer ainda mais. Isto significa que sem entrar num estudo mais profundo, em menos de 1km que dista a minha casa do Parque, a diferença de temperatura chega a ser superior a 5ºC. Assim que começarem a surgir aqueles dias de fortes inversões, irei arriscar um pouco como o @jonas_87 e colocarei o sensor nos pontos mais frios no Parque para complementar o meu estudo.
> ...



Boas Crizor,

Boa iniciativa, se quiseres depois troca-se umas ideias no tópico destinado a esta temática.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Nov 2017 às 22:59)

Mínima de *5,4ºC  *Vale de Belas a dar-lhe...

Máxima rondou os *19ºC*


----------



## remember (10 Nov 2017 às 23:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Desculpa, mas acho que ter as mãos frias é sempre desconfortável.
> Por aqui estão *18,9ºC*. Temperatura mais alta dos últimos dias. Céu limpinho.
> Mínima: *11,7ºC*.



Concordo plenamente contigo! Mil vezes chuva, do que frio... mas isso já são gostos!
Hoje noite bem fresca com  a mínima mais baixa do Outono até agora, 7,3ºC, não me dou nada bem com o frio, por causa das frieiras... fico com as mãos que parecem sei lá o que LOL máxima de 22,9ºC.
Sigo com 14ºC e 75% de HR, a pressão continua em "altas" 1030 hPa


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2017 às 00:28)

minima: *2.1ºC *(*-5.1ºC*)
maxima: *20.7ºC *(+2.8ºC)
actual: *9.8ºC*


----------



## criz0r (11 Nov 2017 às 01:05)

O vento parou totalmente e a temperatura desce a pique.
12,9ºC e 71%h.r.


----------



## WHORTAS (11 Nov 2017 às 07:56)

Bom dia
Mínima de 5.3℃
Agora 7.8℃ e nevoeiro


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2017 às 08:39)

Por aqui o dia acordou com nevoeiro, que deixou uma boa rega superficial, agora a manhã segue já com sol e céu limpo.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2017 às 09:19)

Boas, por alguma razão a mínima aqui em Alenquer foi consideravelmente mais alta que nos dias anteriores: mínima de 7 ºC e sigo com 12 graus.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (11 Nov 2017 às 09:31)

Bom dia, Minima de 2,6ºC, por agora estão 9,8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Nov 2017 às 10:15)

Bom dia,
Manhã com intenssissimo nevoeiro, visibilidade mínima,sem vento
A mínima foi de 7,0ºC
Neste momento 13,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2017 às 10:15)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos de ontem.

Alcabideche: *9,0ºC* / *18,8ºC*
Pisão: *1,7ºC* / *20ºC* ( Temperatura máxima - Estimativa perfeitamente lúcida)

Como tinha visto ha dias atrás...amanhã regressa um dia bem ventoso.
Tenho mesmo que dizer que este ano tem sido cá uma tareia de vento.
Outubro registou-se rajadas de 80 km/h, Novembro idem aspas aspas(Ventos com quadrantes N/NO/NE)... chuva que é bom está quieto.
Está a pedir um nano aerogerador no telhado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2017 às 10:34)

Bom dia a todos. Hoje acordámos com nevoeiro e sol! Estava muito bonito, aliás ainda está névoa no vale... está tudo bem molhado!


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2017 às 10:41)

minima mais quentinha hoje  foi de *4.2ºC*, Coruche às 8h 2ºC


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Nov 2017 às 10:47)

Tem estado umas noites bem frescotes nos últimos dias , as temperaturas mínimas dos últimos dias tem andado em torno dos 9/10 graus , chuva é que era bom .


----------



## homem do mar (11 Nov 2017 às 11:28)

Boas por aqui a noite foi mais quente do que as últimas a mínima foi de 4.0 por agora 17.1


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2017 às 12:14)

Mínima de *11,7℃*
Agora uns tórridos *22,0℃* com vento nulo


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2017 às 12:44)

Já *22,6ºC* um belo dia de VERÃO ...Já nem digo de S. Martinho porque este ano isso nem existe, temos Verão desde o Inverno


----------



## criz0r (11 Nov 2017 às 16:10)

Boa tarde,

A mínima foi fresca com *9,3ºC*, a mais baixa desde Fevereiro deste ano. A humidade chegou aos 100%.
Por agora está uma tarde muito agradável por aqui, até cheguei a andar de manga curta perto da hora do almoço. Máxima de *21,9ºC*.

Actual:

20,6ºC
57% h.r
Vento fraco de NW
1026hPa


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Nov 2017 às 19:48)

Boa noite!
Hoje fui acampar para os lados do Pinhal Novo. Já há muito que não apanhava tanto frio. Até vi geada fraca de manhãzinha. 
Infelizmente não tenho dados de temperatura mínima. 
Por Carnaxide, estão *15,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2017 às 19:55)

Boas,

Hoje a máxima voltou a ser um pouco alta, foi aos *18,9ºC*
Neste momento registo a temperatura minima do dia, cerca de *11,9ºC*.
Amanhã a máxima cai um pouco, e o vento dispara. 

Faz este mês um ano que tinha um acumulado bem interessante, cerca *156 mm*, bons tempos.
Neste momento sigo com *30 mm*.


----------



## WMeteo (11 Nov 2017 às 20:05)

Boa noite,

Mínima de *10,1ºC*. 

Manhã caracterizada por sol, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco. A partir da tarde, céu limpo e vento fraco / nulo.

Temperatura actual: *12,3ºC*.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2017 às 20:37)

Máxima bem alta hoje de *22,8ºC*
Mínima de *11,7ºC*

Rajada máxima não foi alem dos *19km/h* 

Agora estão *14,6ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Nov 2017 às 20:55)

O dia de hoje ainda foi bem ameno, pois já ao meio da manhã tive de voltar á t-shirt, pois passei todo o dia a preparar terra para colocar mais umas plantas.


----------



## david 6 (11 Nov 2017 às 21:02)

minima: *4.2ºC *(+2.1ºC)
maxima: *20.5ºC *(-0.2ºC)
actual: *11.2ºC*


----------



## undersnite (11 Nov 2017 às 22:48)

Máxima de 17.9º, actuais 9.9º com céu limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Nov 2017 às 23:54)

Mínima de *7,8ºC* e máxima de *17,7ºC*


----------



## Zulo (12 Nov 2017 às 00:29)

Dias sem história, máxima bem amena de 21º no Auriol (está à sombra o dia todo, protegido de quaisquer interferências espero eu). Neste momento 12º mas está se muito bem no terraço desde que usando o belo do roupão! Precisamos de chuva para animar o fórum


----------



## david 6 (12 Nov 2017 às 01:06)

8.4ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Nov 2017 às 02:39)

7.7ºC, já tive 6.6ºC, lá se vai a minima


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2017 às 08:03)

Boas,

13,1 e vento forte.
Capacete na serra!? Julho,és tu? 

Fica a foto, sinal de vendaval por estes lados.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Nov 2017 às 09:47)

Bom dia.
Embora ainda em fase de testes quanto à melhor localização do sensor, hoje tive mínima de 7.6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (12 Nov 2017 às 11:46)

minima de *3.4ºC*, Coruche 3.1ºC às 6h, vento estragou ambas as minimas


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2017 às 12:11)

Mais um dia que acordou com nevoeiro, embora pouco denso.
A Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros acordou com um denso" capacete" de nuvens, que não é muito normal eu conseguir daqui avistar essas nuvens, pois não tenho visão directa para a serra,  mas o "capacete" era muito extenso mesmo.


----------



## WMeteo (12 Nov 2017 às 18:44)

Boa noite,

Temperatura mínima de *11,9ºC*.

Dia caracterizado por céu nublado da parte da manhã e vento fraco a moderado. A partir do meio-dia e durante a tarde, céu parcialmente nublado, sol e  vento fraco.

Temperatura actual: *13,2ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2017 às 19:26)

*12,8ºC*
Vento sopra a *42 km/h*.
Até ao momento, a estação de referência registou uma rajada máxima de *74 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2017 às 20:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais um dia que acordou com nevoeiro, embora pouco denso.
> A Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros acordou com um denso" capacete" de nuvens, que não é muito normal eu conseguir daqui avistar essas nuvens, pois não tenho visão directa para a serra,  mas o "capacete" era muito extenso mesmo.



Boas,

Hoje andei por essas bandas, mas a hora que avistei a serra já estava limpa.
Isso quer dizer que as três serras estavam com capacete, neste caso, Sintra, Montejunto(observei durante a viagem) e Aire/Candeeiros.
Fui até a Golegã,  ao longo da viagem paisagem sempre castanha devido à seca, impressionante, até em áreas de vale a erva era mínima, muito complicado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2017 às 20:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje andei por essas bandas, mas a hora que avistei a serra já estava limpa.
> Isso quer dizer que as três serras estavam com capacete, neste caso, Sintra, Montejunto(observei durante a viagem) e Aire/Candeeiros.
> Fui até a Golegã,  ao longo da viagem paisagem sempre castanha devido à seca, impressionante, até em áreas de vale a erva era mínima, muito complicado.



O capacete, manteve-se até por volta das 10:30.
É bem verdade está tudo muito seco, apesar de já se ver alguma erva, a verdejar nos campos, pois as ultimas chuvas, mesmo apesar de pouca quantidade, já deu para trabalhar os solos a nivel superficial.


----------



## david 6 (12 Nov 2017 às 22:27)

minima: *3.4ºC *(-0.8ºC)
maxima: *19.5ºC *(-1.0ºC)
actual: *11.2ºC* e levantou se vento...


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 22:31)

Está um tempo muito estranho, o céu está muito escuro até roxo e levantou-se vento. Também não está muito frio... parece tempo de tempestade, até fui ver o radar mas nada.


----------



## lm1960 (12 Nov 2017 às 22:46)

Boas,

Com esta "pasmaceira" que vai por aqui sugiro de ponham o forum em modo hibernação até ao próximo evento...


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

Mínima de *9,3ºC *


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2017 às 23:27)

vento e mais vento...e com algumas rajadas.noite amena em Alenquer, 12ºc.


----------



## Teya (13 Nov 2017 às 01:33)

Noite quente comparando com os ultimos dias, 14.4ºC e 90% de humidade


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Nov 2017 às 07:47)

Bom dia
Mínima de 13.8℃ e céu nublado


----------



## André Filipe Bom (13 Nov 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia pessoal, por aqui z minima hoje foi de 9,4ºC, por agora estão 14,6ºC e mais um dia de sol.


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Nov 2017 às 09:24)

Bom dia,
Mínima de 11,5ºC
Tactual 13,1ºC


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2017 às 11:54)

Por aqui e de manhã (eram umas 8.30 da manhã) estava tudo molhado e até pequenas poças vi.

Agora (pelo menos nas zonas expostas ao sol), só restam alguns resquícios das poças.


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2017 às 12:01)

Boa tarde,

A mínima hoje ficou-se pelos *14,7ºC* devido ao vento moderado que se fez sentir durante toda a noite.
Actual:

18,8ºC
60% h.r
Vento fraco de Norte
1021hPa


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Nov 2017 às 17:38)

Hoje de madrugada até fiquei admirado, pois não estava frio, como nas noites anteriores.
Devia de ter caído uns leves borrifos, pois a o alcatrão estava húmido, isto ás 6:15 da manhã.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Nov 2017 às 18:57)

Minima de *12,2ºC* mas tendo em conta que já estão 13ºC deve ser batida.

Mais um dia típico de S. Martinho, céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (13 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

minima: *8.8ºC **(+5.4ºC)*
maxima: *21.0ºC *(+1.5ºC)
actual: *9.8ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Nov 2017 às 23:43)

Boas!
Acordei cheio de calor e a transpirar a meio da madrugada, não estava à espera.
Ao longo do dia, o vento moderado esteve sempre presente.
Máxima de *18,4ºC* e agora estão *14,2ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2017 às 23:48)

Boas noites,

Máxima: *16,1ºC*
Actual: *12,1ºC
*
Dia ventoso qb,
Rajada máxima: *64 km/h*
Porcaria de vento, não vai embora.

Até dia 20 não espero chuva por cá...


----------



## belem (13 Nov 2017 às 23:49)

A vegetação está a ficar toda molhada lá fora (intensa orvalhada!).

14ºc


----------



## miguel (14 Nov 2017 às 00:33)

Máxima ontem de 21,6ºC

Agora estão 12,6ºc que é mais baixo que a mínima de ontem que foi de 13ºC


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2017 às 01:25)

*6.5°C*


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Nov 2017 às 07:07)

Bom dia
Que grizo !!!  1.2°C


----------



## André Filipe Bom (14 Nov 2017 às 09:23)

Bom dia, minima de 4,8ºC, por agora estão 10,7ºC e mais uma vez céu limpinho.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Nov 2017 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

Mínima 7,2ºC
TActual 11,9ºC


----------



## criz0r (14 Nov 2017 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

Mínima fixada nos *11,9ºC* e a manhã prossegue ainda fresquinha.
Actual:

13,2ºC
52% h.r
Vento fraco de Norte
1020hPa


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2017 às 11:03)

minima de *2.9ºC*, Coruche às 7h tinha 1ºC

por agora 15ºC


----------



## homem do mar (14 Nov 2017 às 11:56)

Bom dia mínima de *0ºC* graus por agora 17.1ºC


----------



## WMeteo (14 Nov 2017 às 18:33)

Boa noite,

Temperatura mínima: *10ºC*.

Dia caracterizado por sol, céu limpo e vento fraco / nulo. 

Temperatura actual: *14,1ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2017 às 18:35)

Hoje foi mais um dia ameno, igual a tantos outros.
Agora a noite segue já fresca.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2017 às 19:14)

A próxima madrugada promete ser mais fria, fruto do abrandamento do vento nos topos que circundam os vales, mais ar frio será gerado para os fundos de vale.

Coincidências,amanhã de manhã tenho que ir a Colares, faço ideia a temperatura que deve estar por lá, não me admirava nada que o  termómetro carro registasse uns *1/2ºC*.
Depois partilharei os registos, sendo uma inversão bem potente, pode perfeitamente formar-se geada naqueles campos junto à ribeira de Colares.


----------



## criz0r (14 Nov 2017 às 19:28)

Com efeito, desde as 18h que o vento se mantém praticamente nulo e com isso a temperatura aqui desce a bom ritmo.
14,0ºC actuais e 57% de humidade relativa.


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2017 às 20:59)

*8ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Nov 2017 às 21:16)

Boas
Depois de uma mínima de 1.2℃, a máxima chegou aos 20.6℃.
Agora nota-se um acentuado arrefecimento, bem mais forte que o de ontem.
Neste momento o termómetro marca 6.2℃
No estádio onde decorre o jogo de Portugal-USA devem estar cerca de 7.5℃ 
Esperemos que a seleção dê a volta ao resultado e aqueça o ambiente...


----------



## WMeteo (14 Nov 2017 às 21:25)

Temperatura nos *10,8°C *(em descida).


----------



## bmelo (14 Nov 2017 às 21:27)

algumas fotos que tirei hoje...

vejam lá se adivinham onde é o local.  =D
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2017 às 21:41)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Depois de uma mínima de 1.2℃, a máxima chegou aos 20.6℃.
> Agora nota-se um acentuado arrefecimento, bem mais forte que o de ontem.
> Neste momento o termómetro marca 6.2℃
> ...



Offtopic: Quando era miúdo, achava estranho os jogadores da União de Leiria (nos tempos gloriosos) e mesmos jogadores visitantes jogarem de luvas,a própria imagem da Sportv indicava sempre valores de temperatura muito baixos. Bem mais tarde lá percebi que tinha a ver com inversão do rio Lis. 
______________

T.actual: *9,6ºC*
Esta madrugada promete.
O vale do pisão vai ter a 1ª geada da epóca, isso é mais que certo.


----------



## david 6 (14 Nov 2017 às 21:44)

minima: *2.9ºC *(*-5.9ºC*)
maxima: *19.1ºC *(-2.1ºC)
actual: já com *6.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2017 às 21:50)

Seiça já vai geado com *1,6ºC* e *91% HR.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1*


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2017 às 22:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vale do pisão vai ter a 1ª geada da epóca, isso é mais que certo.


E tu vais lá tirar fotos e fazer registos para saciar a nossa fome meteolouca, certo?


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2017 às 22:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> E tu vais lá tirar fotos e fazer registos para saciar a nossa fome meteolouca, certo?



Infelizmente não vou ter disponibilidade.
O que não é mau, pois por acaso vou estar numa zona bem fria que é Colares, tento tirar fotos, deve forma-se geada por lá.

____

Arrefece bem, *8,9ºC.*


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2017 às 22:55)

bmelo disse:


> algumas fotos que tirei hoje...
> 
> vejam lá se adivinham onde é o local.  =D
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através de Tapatalk


Braço de prata!

____

Mínima do dia e temperatura atual: 6,8°C

Ia congelado há pouco na rua, amanhã de manhã vai ser giro.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2017 às 23:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Braço de prata!
> 
> ____
> 
> ...


Muito interessante a tua zona. A inversão aí é potente!
Por aqui, *13,8ºC*. Tenho que arranjar um auriol para medir a temperatura no vale do jamor.


----------



## Teya (14 Nov 2017 às 23:21)

Isto hoje está assim pró geladinho, 9.3ºC mas a sensação térmica é de uns 3ºC e 73% de humidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2017 às 23:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito interessante a tua zona. A inversão aí é potente!
> Por aqui, *13,8ºC*. Tenho que arranjar um auriol para medir a temperatura no vale do jamor.


Bom era acordar amanhã com geada  Mas já estou a sonhar um bocado...


----------



## remember (14 Nov 2017 às 23:45)

Boas, máxima de 19,4ºC, dia mais fresco hoje... a mínima é que vai lançada, 9,4ºC mais baixa que a da noite anterior.
Tenho 71% de HR e 1020 hPa


----------



## criz0r (15 Nov 2017 às 00:10)

10,4ºC e vento nulo. Noite bem fria.


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2017 às 00:14)

*4.4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2017 às 02:16)

*3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2017 às 02:43)

Boa madrugada,

Nos últimos dias os extremos foram:
11/11: *9ºC* / *17ºC*
12/11: *10,1ºC* / *15,4ºC*
13/11: *11,2ºC* / *16,4ºC*
14/11: *9ºC* / *15,8ºC *(a mínima de ontem deu-se já nos últimos minutos do dia)

De momento sigo com *8,4ºC* em queda lenta mas constante. Vento nulo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Nov 2017 às 07:08)

Mínima de *4,5°C*   Não me lembro de tanto frio em Novembro nos últimos anos.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Nov 2017 às 07:53)

Bom dia. Para já vou seguindo com a mínima do dia nos 5.5°C.
Edit: ainda caiu mais uma décima. Mínima de 5.4°C.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Nov 2017 às 07:56)

Bom dia
Mínima de 1.6℃
Actual de 2.5℃
Nada de geada


----------



## remember (15 Nov 2017 às 08:45)

Bom dia, mínima de 5,8ºC  sigo com 9,9ºC e 72% de HR


----------



## André Filipe Bom (15 Nov 2017 às 09:41)

Bom dia, minima de 1,7ºC, mas estranhamente nada de geada também, por agora estão 10,1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## VimDePantufas (15 Nov 2017 às 09:45)

Bom dia,

Mínima 5,3ºC
TActual 10,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2017 às 10:37)

minima de *1.2ºC*, Coruche com *-0.3ºC* às 7h
por agora 12.9ºC


----------



## criz0r (15 Nov 2017 às 10:59)

Bons dias,

A mínima prometia mas não foi além dos *8,8ºC*, fruto do vento moderado que se levantou pelas 1h30m.
A manhã segue com 13,3ºC, 61% de humidade e 1020hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2017 às 11:10)

Boas,

Mínima algo fria por cá: *7,5ºC 
*
Ao inicio da manhã em Sintra estavam 11ºC, lá em baixo entre Galamares e Colares o termómetro do carro apontava *6/7ºC*,  ou seja inversão bem fraquinha, talvez tenha se levantado algum vento no final da madrugada e inicio de manhã.
___________________

Isto está bonito...
Se existisse a teoria da compensação,provavelmente teriamos todos que comprar um barco. lol


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2017 às 11:11)

Bom dia!

Mais uma manha igual a tantas outras neste mês de Novembro, muito Sol e tempo fresco... Parece que não há forma de sair deste ciclo...


----------



## homem do mar (15 Nov 2017 às 11:40)

Boas mínima de 0 graus de novo por agora 17.5


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Nov 2017 às 11:53)

Bom dia!
A mínima chegou aos *11,0ºC* por aqui. O vento esteve sempre presente durante a madrugada.
O dia segue bonito e solarengo, com *14,4ºC*.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2017 às 13:00)

Boas

Mínima de *5,5ºC* a mais baixa até agora.

Neste momento já vai em *20,5ºC* com vento quase nulo 

 Já a muitos dias atrás disse que o mês estava perdido e confere este mês já era, venha Dezembro... 
Acumulados até agora desde dia 1 de Novembro *9,6mm*,  mesmo que chova depois de 24/25 não vai nunca chegar nem perto da média.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Nov 2017 às 16:00)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *7,1ºC* por aqui. De momento sigo com *15,7ºC* (máxima do dia) e vento nulo.

Dia bonito, bom para passear, com céu limpo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2017 às 16:06)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de *5,5ºC* a mais baixa até agora.
> 
> ...



Miguel, só o EuroMilhões nos insiste em fugir!
Também fiz essa profecia, parece que vamos acertar! E não queríamos!

Por Cascais é ver as esplanadas apinhadas, turistas aos pontapés, na Rua Direita, na zona do Albatroz e Cidadela o dificil é ouvir falar português, eles adoram isto e os bares agradecem esta "benção" do São Pedro, só faturar!


----------



## Geopower (15 Nov 2017 às 17:26)

Extremos do dia por Telheiras:
10,9ºC
17,8ºC

Neste momento temperatura em descida: 16,5ºC. Céu limpo. Vento fraco. Pressão atmosférica: 1016 hPa.


----------



## WMeteo (15 Nov 2017 às 19:35)

Boa noite,

Mínima: *8,8ºC*.

Dia semelhante ao de ontem com sol, céu limpo e vento fraco / nulo.

Temperatura actual: *12,5ºC*. 
_____________________________

Tenho instalado, desde a semana passada, um segundo sensor de temperatura (auriol) num terreno agrícola próximo (vertente de acesso a um vale), devidamente protegido da humidade, encontrando-se igualmente bem acima do solo. O objectivo remete para a realização de um conjunto de leituras das temperaturas, com especial destaque para as mínimas. Estas diferentes leituras servem como um teste, de forma a conhecer as potencialidades do local. 

Pretendo futuramente aí instalar, e de forma permanente, uma estação sem fios a partir da qual, e de acordo com os valores obtidos, possa aqui reportar os mesmos. No entanto, e enquanto tal não ocorrer, irei apresentar sempre que se justifique, os valores da temperatura mínima desse segundo local. 

A título de exemplo, esse mesmo sensor registou no dia de hoje, uma temperatura mínima de *5,4ºC*, valor mais baixo do relatado anteriormente. 

Outro exemplo, enquanto às 17H15, o sensor habitual marcava *15,7ºC*, o segundo sensor às 17h30 marcava *12,2ºC*, sendo que às 17H41 registava *11,7ºC*.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2017 às 19:59)

Máxima de hoje de *20,9ºC *e mínima de* 5,5ºC
*
Agora estão 13,2ºC


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2017 às 21:09)

já vou com 5 ºC a esta hora..hoje vai chegar aos 0º  (Norte de Alenquer)


----------



## david 6 (16 Nov 2017 às 00:08)

minima: *1.2ºC *(-1.7ºC)
maxima: *20.1ºC *(+1.0ºC)
actual: *4.6ºC*, temperatura muito parecida comparado a ontem, ontem postei às 00h14min 4.4ºC


----------



## david 6 (16 Nov 2017 às 02:25)

*3ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Nov 2017 às 07:10)

Bom dia
Cópia da madrugada de ontem
Mínima de 1.6℃


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2017 às 07:50)

bom dia, aqui em Alenquer mínima de 1ºC, sem formação de geada. Não ha qq sinal de geada nos sitios onde é habitual formar, talvez as condições não estejam presentes


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Nov 2017 às 08:08)

jamestorm disse:


> bom dia, aqui em Alenquer mínima de 1ºC, sem formação de geada. Não ha qq sinal de geada nos sitios onde é habitual formar, talvez as condições não estejam presentes



Bom dia, falta humidade para poder haver lugar à formação de geada.
Por Carcavelos amanhecemos com 8ºC sem vento, caso contrário a sensação de frio seria dificil de suportar.


----------



## david 6 (16 Nov 2017 às 08:45)

minima igual a ontem, de *1.2ºC*, Coruche *-0.1ºC* às 7h
sigo com *4.1ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Nov 2017 às 09:34)

Bom dia, Minima de 0,7ºC e hoje sim hou geada, a máxima de ontem foi de 21,8ºC.


----------



## david 6 (16 Nov 2017 às 10:07)

alguma geada por aqui:


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2017 às 10:11)

Bom dia,

Hoje sim tivemos um frio decente, a mínima chegou aos *7,9ºC* a mais fria desde Fevereiro. 
Sigo agora com 12,0ºC actuais e ainda 80% de humidade.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Nov 2017 às 10:58)

Bom dia,

Mínima   5,2ºC
TActual 15,1ºC


----------



## DaniFR (16 Nov 2017 às 12:17)

Bom dia

Mínima 0,7°C

Temperatura actual 15,9°C


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Nov 2017 às 14:01)

Hoje, a temperatura já desceu bem em algumas zonas de Lisboa:

Cabo Raso, ás 6h, seguia com *7,2ºC*.
Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda, ás 7h, seguia *6,9ºC*.
Torres Vedras, Dois Portos, ás 8h, seguia com *3,0ºC*.
Por aqui, a mínima foi de *12,0ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2017 às 14:21)

E pronto, 20,4ºC sem vento. Dia agradável diga-se de passagem.
Depois de chegar aos 95% de humidade durante a madrugada sigo agora com apenas 36%. Não há corpo que aguente estas discrepâncias.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Nov 2017 às 14:46)

Boa tarde,

A mínima de hoje foi igual à de ontem: *7,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,7ºC e céu, espantem-se, limpo. 
Vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## Teya (16 Nov 2017 às 15:00)

Boa tarde, 
hoje tive uma mínima de 6.5ºC, mais fresquinha que ontem e agora estão uns quentes 18ºC.


----------



## WMeteo (16 Nov 2017 às 19:26)

Boa noite,

Temperatura mínima no sensor principal: *7,8ºC*;  

Temperatura mínima no sensor, instalado numa vertente de acesso a um vale, num local situado a cerca de 30 metros do 1.º sensor: *4,7ºC*. 

_____________________________________

Mais um dia semelhante aos anteriores com sol, céu limpo e vento fraco / nulo. 

Temperatura actual (sensor principal): *13,0ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (16 Nov 2017 às 19:29)

Boas mínima de-0.2 a máxima de 21.7 por agora 8 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2017 às 19:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Hoje, a temperatura já desceu bem em algumas zonas de Lisboa:
> 
> Cabo Raso, ás 6h, seguia com *7,2ºC*.
> Lisboa, Tapada da Ajuda, ás 7h, seguia *6,9ºC*.
> ...



Esse valor de mínima que partilhas, pertence-te? ou  é de alguma estação? Acho o valor demasiado alto.
Hoje tive mínima de *7,7ºC.*


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Nov 2017 às 19:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse valor de mínima que partilhas é teu, ou de alguma estação? Acho o valor demasiado alto.
> Hoje tive mínima de *7,7ºC.*


Achas? É de uma estação a alguns metros daqui. Como vi estações à volta com valores semelhantes, não questionei.
Tenho mesmo que arranjar um auriol.
E já agora, obrigado pelo reparo.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2017 às 19:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Achas? É de uma estação a alguns metros daqui. Como vi estações à volta com valores semelhantes, não questionei.
> Tenho mesmo que arranjar um ariol.



Eu não tenho nada contra as estações netatmo, faço já essa ressalva, lol, mas não confio muito em algumas, falando em temperaturas. Falo nelas pois utilizas uma como referência?
Claro que à noite é sempre mais provável que as temperaturas tenham uma leitura mais correcta, fruto da ausência de radiação directa, mas mesmo assim não sei não.
Moras numa zona muito urbana?  Aparentemente acho o valor alto, não houve praticamente vento(?), acho que não se justifica tal valor.
As estações que viste era netatmo ou de outras marcas?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Nov 2017 às 20:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Eu não tenho nada contra as estações netatmo, faço já essa ressalva, lol, mas não confio muito em algumas, falando em temperaturas. Falo nelas pois utilizas uma como referência?


Esta é uma netatmo. Realmente, não é a primeira vez que desconfio da credibilidade desta estação, mas mesmo durante o dia os valores não me parecem muito altos. Por exemplo, a máxima de hoje foi de *18,4ºC*.


jonas_87 disse:


> Claro que à noite é sempre mais provável que as temperaturas tenham uma leitura mais correcta, fruto da ausência de radiação directa, mas mesmo assim não sei não.
> Moras numa zona muito urbana?  Aparentemente acho o valor alto, não houve praticamente vento(?), acho que não se justifica tal valor.


A estação está numa zona com urbanização à volta. Provavelmente está mal instalada, não sei. A ver se contacto o proprietário.


jonas_87 disse:


> As estações que viste era netatmo ou de outras marcas?


Pois, estive a comparar com netatmos.
Vou deixar de seguir esta estação, por enquanto. 
Obrigado!


----------



## Geopower (16 Nov 2017 às 20:24)

Mais um dia com inicio de manhã fresco e tarde agradável.
Extremos do dia:
11.3ºC
18,9ºC

Neste momento 15,4ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (16 Nov 2017 às 21:04)

minima: *1.2ºC *(+0.0ºC)
maxima: *20.2ºC *(+0.1ºC)
actual: ainda *11ºC* está menos frio hoje

curioso extremos praticamente iguais aos de ontem


----------



## remember (16 Nov 2017 às 21:28)

Boas, mínima de 5,9ºC, máxima de 20,9ºC!
Por agora sigo com 13,4ºC e 61% de HR


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2017 às 21:40)

Boas,

Por aqui as máximas têm sido algo contidas, e ainda bem.
Hoje subiu aos *15,9ºC*, a minima desceu aos *7,7ºC*.

Neste momento a temperatura está algo alta, está mais vento por cá do que o previsto.
*12,4ºC
__
*
A malta de Seiça,Ourém já habituada a amplitudes bem fortes, hoje levou nova tareia.
T.minima: *-2,3ºC*
T.máxima: *21,9ºC*
T.actual: *2,9ºC

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1*
___________

Offtopic: Hoje os meus familiares da zona oeste, mais precisamente de uma aldeia do norte do concelho de Mafra, contaram-me que estão com o seu furo de água(60 metros de profundidade) a um nível nunca antes visto, o furo deve ter  cerca de 28/30 anos. Os próprios eucaliptos devem estar aflitos por água, pois a folhagem está amarelada...elucidativo.


----------



## WMeteo (16 Nov 2017 às 22:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Offtopic: Hoje os meus familiares da zona oeste, mais precisamente de uma aldeia do norte do concelho de Mafra, contaram-me que estão com o seu furo de água(60 metros de profundidade) a um nível nunca antes visto, o furo deve ter  cerca de 28/30 anos. Os próprios eucaliptos devem estar aflitos por água, pois a folhagem está amarelada...elucidativo.



Por aqui, também tenho um poço já com um nível baixo de água, no entanto é pouco utilizado. Tenho um outro poço com um nível de água mais elevado, localizado num terreno próximo e tem sido desse que tenho tirado água para regar a horta. Ainda hoje, ao final da tarde, foi altura de regar a plantação de couves. Enquanto não chover, tem que ser assim. 
_____________________________

Neste momento vento fraco / nulo, agora resta aguardar qual a temperatura mínima que será registada no 2° sensor.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Nov 2017 às 23:36)

Mínima de *4,8ºC*, mais um dia frio. 

Que bem se está ao sol.


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2017 às 00:55)

*4ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2017 às 02:36)

Boa madrugada,

Mais ameno hoje, com *9,3ºC* actuais.

Ontem, a temperatura situou-se entre os *7,1ºC* e os *16,1ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2017 às 08:36)

afinal acabou por ser ligeiramente mais baixa, minima de *1.0ºC *,  Coruche 0.2ºC às 7h
por agora *3.6ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Nov 2017 às 08:46)

Bom dia
Mínima de 2.1°C
Agora 4.8°C e sol escondido por nevoeiro


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2017 às 08:57)

Pelas 8 horas registei 3,6 graus no Pisao.
Esperava menos.


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2017 às 09:39)

hoje apesar da ligeira descida da temperatura (de 1.2 pra 1) havia menos geada, apesar disso ainda arranjei aqui algo, este cantinho é sempre o que se nota mais :







fui dar uma pequena volta e fui ao vale aqui da Fajarda ver a ribeira, está com aspecto de Outuno (tudo menos o caudal de água), notei no corpo descida da temperatura quando cheguei ao vale:






por agora já com subida acelerada com sol e céu limpo, 9ºC


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2017 às 10:29)

Boas!

Mais uma manhã igual a todas as outras desta semana aqui em Leiria, com muito Sol e tempo fresco. A paisagem já adquiriu tons de Outono, mas o rio Lis está com caudais de Verão.


----------



## criz0r (17 Nov 2017 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

Mais uma mínima bem fria por aqui de *7,6ºC*, aos poucos vou chegando aos níveis de Janeiro/Fevereiro deste ano.
A temperatura já vai subindo a bom ritmo e a caminho dos 20ºC, que de resto tem sido o prato do dia neste Novembro atípico. 

Actual:

13,6ºC
67% humidade
Vento fraco de NW
1021hPa


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Nov 2017 às 11:28)

Bom dia,

Uma noite mais "frescota", a mínima foi de 4,2ºC
Neste momento vamos com 14,2ºC


----------



## homem do mar (17 Nov 2017 às 11:45)

Boas por aqui a mínima de 0.2  por agora 16.1


----------



## remember (17 Nov 2017 às 14:18)

Boas, dias muito idênticos ultimamente... Mínima de 6,4ºC e essa chuva que teima em não vir, podia ser que ficasse um pouco mais ameno, pelo menos no que diz respeito às mínimas... Ontem andei ali pela zona da Carvoeira e Foz do Lizandro, na zona da Carvoeira via-se o rio Lizandro com pouca água.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2017 às 15:10)

Mínima mais alta hoje 9,6℃

Agora mais do mesmo calor e mais calor, estão 22,3℃ com vento nulo um belo dia de verão


----------



## Candy (17 Nov 2017 às 16:43)

Boas,

Apenas uma breve passagem para deixar a info de que Peniche está a ser "engolido" pelo nevoeiro!!! 
Caramba!!! Parecia fumo! Muitoooo... Foi de repente e é nevoeiro! 
Fui-me certificar ao ipma e lá está ele aqui na faixa costeira!


----------



## WMeteo (17 Nov 2017 às 19:12)

Boa noite,

Temperatura mínima de *8,2ºC* no sensor principal. 

Temperatura mínima de *4,9ºC *no segundo sensor localizado, tal como mencionado ontem, numa vertente de acesso a um vale. Futuramente tenho que realizar algumas medições no referido vale, julgo que poderão ser alcançados valores de temperatura mínima interessantes.   

______________________________

Dia igual aos anteriores com sol, céu limpo e vento fraco / nulo. Apenas destacar ao início da manhã, a existência de uma linha ténue de nevoeiro junto à serra que se localiza nas proximidades.  

Temperatura actual: *13,1ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Nov 2017 às 19:14)

david 6 disse:


> hoje apesar da ligeira descida da temperatura (de 1.2 pra 1) havia menos geada, apesar disso ainda arranjei aqui algo, este cantinho é sempre o que se nota mais :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olha eu até fiquei abismado de ver essa ribeira com essa boa quantidade de água, é porque de certeza que ela deve de ser alimentada por excelentes nascentes, pois por estes lados está tudo extremamente seco, e os poços continuam a baixar o nível de água.
O que choveu este mes apenas, deu para molhar o solo á superficie.


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2017 às 19:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha eu até fiquei abismado de ver essa ribeira com essa boa quantidade de água, é porque de certeza que ela deve de ser alimentada por excelentes nascentes, pois por estes lados está tudo extremamente seco, e os poços continuam a baixar o nível de água.
> O que choveu este mes apenas, deu para molhar o solo á superficie.



sim comparado com certos sítios até está boa, mas se comparar a um ano normal está abaixo para esta altura do ano, esta ribeira ali junto à ponte tem um "afluente" da água que vem do campo que se situa no vale, se calhar não é o único sitio, ela também é alimentada pelo Açude da Agolada por isso se calhar ainda estar razoável comparada a outros sitios


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Nov 2017 às 20:02)

Boas
Mínima de 2.1℃
Máxima de  21.8℃
Assim que o sol desapareceu a temperatura caiu até aos 9.2℃.
Agora está em subida com uns actuais 10.7℃ e está nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 21:00)

O freemeteo.co.uk já está a dar para a minha localização 84mm até Sábado dia 25... será? Era bom!


----------



## Gilmet (17 Nov 2017 às 21:52)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia ameno e agradável, com céu limpo, mas com ambiente mais poluído do que nos dias anteriores.
Mínima de *7,5ºC* e máxima de *16,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 10,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2017 às 21:57)

Máxima de *22,6ºC*
Mínima de *9,4ºC*

Rajada máxima: *13km/h*
Dia mais agradável que muitos no verão (em anos normais) ou será anormais, já nem sei o que é um ano normal. 

Agora estão 14,1ºC noite agradável.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2017 às 21:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pelas 8 horas registei 3,6 graus no Pisao.
> Esperava menos.



Boas noites, corrigindo, foram 3,4ºC.




Como tinha dito no post, esperava uma temperatura menor, quando lá cheguei havia uma pequena brisa, talvez tenha sido suficiente.
Ontem à mesma hora a temperatura devia ser bem mais baixa e talvez com formação de geada.

Também ao inicio da manhã, aqui na praia da freguesia, sendo Alcabideche uma das maiores freguesias do país e  o facto de localizar-se na transição urbano/rural, tem muita variedade de paisagens, o que é excelente.
Praia do Abano.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Nov 2017 às 22:28)

Boa noite, Máxima de 24,2ºC, Outono onde andas tu?


----------



## WMeteo (17 Nov 2017 às 22:29)

Intenso nevoeiro por aqui neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2017 às 23:04)

minima: *1.0ºC *(-0.2ºC)
maxima: *20.3ºC *(+0.1ºC)
actual: *6.4ºC*

de novo tudo muito parecido ao dia anterior, como partilhei com vocês ontem, ontem comparado antes de ontem foi respectivamente (+0.0 e +0.1) e hoje assim


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2017 às 23:17)

Mínima de* 4,6ºC  
*
Máxima rondou os 20ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Nov 2017 às 23:17)

*Temperaturas mínimas:*

Dia 15: 5,4ºC;
Dia 16: 5,7ºC;
Dia 17: 6,2ºC.

Sigo com 11,6ºC.


----------



## david 6 (18 Nov 2017 às 02:15)

por aqui *3.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (18 Nov 2017 às 11:21)

minima de *1.6ºC*

agora *15.3ºC*


----------



## Geopower (18 Nov 2017 às 11:47)

Dia de céu limpo por Lisboa. 
Minima: 11.7ºC.
Neste momento 17.3ºC. 1019 hPa.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2017 às 12:48)

Mais um dia de manga curta por aqui e vejo tudo encasacado com peles e o raio...

Mínima *8,1ºC
*
Agora uns escaldantes *23,6ºC* com vento nulo


----------



## homem do mar (18 Nov 2017 às 13:52)

Boas por aqui a mínima de 0 graus por agora 23.7 e calor na rua.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Nov 2017 às 18:01)

Depois de uma madrugada bem fresca, pois devia ter caído alguma geada, embora fraca, já o resto do dia foi ameno, e ainda deu para voltar á t-shirt.
Aproveitei a tarde, para preparar terra, para plantar alho-frances, para ver se consigo aproveitar a ajuda que vem ai do céu.


----------



## WMeteo (18 Nov 2017 às 18:44)

Boa noite,

Mínima no sensor principal: *6,3ºC*. Mínima no segundo sensor: *3,8ºC*. Por agora finalizei os testes relativos aos segundo sensor, pois já percebi o comportamento da temperatura na referida vertente de acesso a um vale. Futuramente pretendo aí instalar e de forma permanente, como referido anteriormente, uma daquelas estações a partir da qual possa obter dados associados à temperatura e humidade. 
________________________________

Dia uma vez mais semelhante aos anteriores com céu limpo (embora alguma nebulosidade alta a Este a meio da manhã), sol e vento fraco / nulo. No entanto, salientar algum nevoeiro presente ao início da manhã junto das serras locais, que com o avançar do dia acabou por dissipar-se. 

Temperatura actual: *13ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (18 Nov 2017 às 20:18)

minima: *1.6ºC *(+0.6ºC)
maxima: *21.1ºC *(+0.8ºC)
actual: *13.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

Máxima de *23,7ºC* 

Agora estão ainda 15,6ºC e vento nulo


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2017 às 00:33)

13,6ºC ainda


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2017 às 00:39)

5 ºC aqui em Alenquer neste momento.


----------



## criz0r (19 Nov 2017 às 02:36)

Boa madrugada,

Máxima de ontem: *21,0ºC*
Actual:

9,9ºC
Vento nulo
85% de humidade
1018hPa


----------



## david 6 (19 Nov 2017 às 03:05)

vim de Coruche, à entrada da Fajarda o carro vinha a marcar 5.5ºC, decido fazer um pequeno desvio por uma rua no vale, o 1min que tive lá a temperatura do carro desceu para 3ºC, depois chegando aqui a casa voltou para os 4ºC, agora estão *3.9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2017 às 03:59)

Boa madrugada,

*Ontem* máxima de *17,1ºC*, tem sido uma contínua subida dia após dia. Mínima de *8,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 8,6ºC, estáveis.


----------



## david 6 (19 Nov 2017 às 08:36)

minima de novo de *1.6ºC*
por agora a subir rapido, sigo com *4ºC*


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2017 às 11:24)

Mínima hoje de *9,0ºC
*
Agora estão uns muito agradáveis e quentinhos *20,2ºC *com sol e vento nulo...siga o Verão


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Nov 2017 às 12:14)

Leiria (e não só) está com máximas que desde que me sinto como gente só assisti mesmo em Outubro ou Março, nunca a um mes do dia mais curto do ano. E os dias de chuva que se avizinham mais parecerão de há um mês atrás.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2017 às 12:18)

Já estão *22,2ºC* e o vento é nulo


----------



## homem do mar (19 Nov 2017 às 13:11)

Boas por aqui já bem quente com 23.1 a mínima foi de 0.6


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2017 às 13:19)

*23ºC* será que vai até aos 25ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2017 às 15:09)

*23,7ºC*  a máxima até ao momento foi de *24,0℃*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2017 às 15:24)

Boas...

A minha estação marca 18ºC, ao sol a sensação é bem superior, de manhã no paredão muita gente de calção, praia com muita gente!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (19 Nov 2017 às 15:41)

25,1ºC incrivel.


----------



## WMeteo (19 Nov 2017 às 18:54)

Boa noite,

Mínima de *8,2ºC*. 

Mais um dia semelhante aos anteriores com sol, céu limpo e vento fraco / nulo. 

Temperatura actual: *14,8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2017 às 19:00)

Agora estão ainda 17,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2017 às 20:14)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos deste fim de semana.

Sábado:  *8,1ºC */ *18,1ºC*
Domingo: *7,8ºC* / *19,0ºC

*
19 dias, 30 mm acumulados no presente mês...
Aqui na zona mais uma ribeira que secou, desta feita a ribeira de Janes, embora seja uma zona com muita água,como é lógico não se aguentou com tamanha seca.

Nota: Têm me feito uma confusão o facto de muitos trilhos onde passo levantarem tanto pó, a fazer lembrar os meses de verão. Chego a casa com a bike carregada de pó em vez de lama. lol


----------



## Gilmet (19 Nov 2017 às 21:30)

Boa noite,

Hoje a temperatura oscilou entre os *8,3ºC* e os *18,0ºC*. Mais um dia primaveril.

Sigo de momento com 11,3ºC, em queda lenta. Vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Nov 2017 às 22:00)

Sigo com 11,0ºC.

Seiça com outra amplitude daquelas: *-2,1ºC* / *24,3ºC*
Neste momento já vai com *2,0ºC.*
Acredito que as geadas em Seiça sejam fortes, pois a temperatura está baixa durante muitas horas, favorecendo a formação de geada mais intensa.


----------



## criz0r (19 Nov 2017 às 22:37)

Boa noite,

Máxima chegou hoje aos *21,5ºC*, as temperaturas diurnas mantêm-se  Primaveris.
Actual:

12.0ºC
70% h.r
Vento fraco
1020hPa

Aproveito para partilhar convosco umas fotos que tirei às 7h da manhã da madrugada de Sábado.
Vista para a Cova da Piedade & Parque da Paz:


----------



## david 6 (19 Nov 2017 às 23:27)

minima: *1.6ºC *(+0.0ºC )
maxima: *22.5ºC *(+1.4ºC)
actual: *5.9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2017 às 01:54)

*4.2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Nov 2017 às 02:34)

Boa madrugada,

Lestada fraca a moderada, mantendo a temperatura em valores amenos. O equivalente a uma noite tropical há uns meses atrás. 

12,2ºC actuais, tendo estado próxima dos 13ºC até há pouco. Humidade bastante baixa.


----------



## Teya (20 Nov 2017 às 03:26)

8.2ºC - 3:26h

Edit: 6.4ºC - 6:49h


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2017 às 09:12)

mínima de 1ºC aqui a Norte de Alenquer, mas estranhamente sem qualquer sinais de geada.


----------



## homem do mar (20 Nov 2017 às 09:47)

Boas por aqui a máxima de ontem foi de 23.9 a mínima de -0.6 por agora 5.1


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2017 às 09:52)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *11,3ºC* por aqui.
Actual:

12,6ºC
71% h.r
Vento fraco de NE
1023hPa

e muito Sol!


----------



## david 6 (20 Nov 2017 às 10:13)

minima de novo, pelo 3º dia seguido, *1.6ºC*, Coruche -0.1ºC às 7h já vai no 6º dia consecutivo de minimas negativas
sigo com *11.4ºC*


----------



## srr (20 Nov 2017 às 10:16)

Minima 1.00 com geada.


----------



## lsalvador (20 Nov 2017 às 10:33)

MeteoTomar com -0.4 °C (07:29 UTC)


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 12:53)

Mínima de 6.6C

Agora mais um dia tórrido estão 22,5ºC 

Os média vão mentindo na chuva a partir de quarta..vai ser uma semana seca em mais de metade do Continente.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 14:36)

Bem não contava com este inferno hoje 

Máxima até agora *25,2ºC* 

Agora 24,6ºC e vento nulo 

e assim se continua fazer historia este ano para esquecer...


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2017 às 15:07)

@miguel o forno Setúbalense não perdoa, impressionante essa temperatura tendo em conta que estamos a 1 mês do Inverno. 

Por aqui atinge-se precisamente os 21,0ºC, uma maravilha para quem está nas esplanadas à beira-mar.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Nov 2017 às 15:23)

Boa tarde, Minima de 2,2ºC e máxima até agora de 24,5ºC sim senhor grande Novembro mais um mês para não recordar.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2017 às 17:24)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: 10,2 graus/ 20 graus

Isto para aqui representa dia quente, pois não houve vento.

Fui agora espreitar o ecm, novo corte de precipitação, 0 mm nos próximos 10 dias,inacreditável a situação que estamos a presenciar. As secas são cíclicas, certo, mas a actual está a ser mesmo agressiva.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2017 às 17:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Extremos térmicos: 10,2 graus/ 20 graus
> 
> ...


0 mm? A run 00z do ECM ainda mostra algo.
-------------
Boas!
Mais um dia espetacular, com o sol ainda a queimar bem. 
Vamos ver se chove alguma coisa decente no Sábado.


----------



## WMeteo (20 Nov 2017 às 18:53)

Boa noite,

Mínima de *11,7ºC*. 

Mais um dia igual aos anteriores com sol, céu limpo (embora ao final da tarde tenha surgido alguma nebulosidade alta de vários quadrantes) e vento fraco / nulo. 

Temperatura actual: *15,6ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2017 às 18:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> 0 mm? A run 00z do ECM ainda mostra algo.
> -------------
> Boas!
> Mais um dia espetacular, com o sol ainda a queimar bem.
> Vamos ver se chove alguma coisa decente no Sábado.



Vi pelo foreca, output do ecm.

Infelizmente aponta 0 mm para aqui, é uma run, enfim.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Nov 2017 às 22:36)

Por aqui a temperatura segue nos 11,1ºC.
Faz agora 3 horas, que registei 7ºC na estrada do Pisão, quando cheguei a casa tinha 13ºC.
Pena o previsão de aumento de vento durante a madrugada.
A inversão até ia lançada.
É um sitio impressionante, no entroncamento como quem vai para o Zambujeiro e toda aquela zona plana a temperatura era de 12/13ºC, assim que se vai no sentido Malveira Alcabideche, a primeira curva à esquerda a temperatura cai logo 2ºC, depois a  temperatura sempre a descer até à ponte.


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 22:54)

Máxima de *25,2ºC*

Agora estão *12,6ºC*

Não conto com nem uma pinga a semana toda aqui...


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2017 às 01:47)

minima: *1.6ºC *(3º dia seguido, inédito)
maxima: *22.9ºC *(+0.4ºC)
actual: *7.7ºC*, mais quente hoje


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2017 às 02:33)

despeço me com *7.3ºC*, temperatura está uns 4ºC acima dos ultimos dias


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2017 às 03:39)

Boa madrugada,

Sigo com 9,1ºC, relativamente estáveis.

*Ontem* a temperatura oscilou entre os *9,3ºC* e os *19,1ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Nov 2017 às 07:54)

Bom dia
Minima de 2.1°C
Diferença abismal entre as estações de Leiria relativas á Barosa


----------



## srr (21 Nov 2017 às 09:00)

1º  Grau as 6h00 da manhã. Com Geada Moderada. Terrivel.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2017 às 09:02)

Bom dia, hoje com 0ºC de minima, mas mais uma vez sem se ter formado geada.


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2017 às 11:10)

minima de *2.7ºC*
agora *15.5ºC*


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2017 às 11:17)

Bom dia,

*9,7ºC* de mínima.
Condições actuais:

14,0ºC
62% h.r
Vento fraco de NE
1021hPa


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2017 às 11:23)

Boas

Mínima de *6,2ºC*

Agora *17,4ºC* e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2017 às 11:25)

Boas,

Por aqui o céu ja está cinzento.
Ver se chove bem Sexta e Sábado. 

*22,3ºC *ontem registados no Cabo Raso...surreal. 
Para quem não sabe a estação encontra-se a uns 15/20metros de distância do mar...


Pegões foi aos *26,2ºC*...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Nov 2017 às 11:39)

Bom dia,

Nebulosidade  com 15,0ºC e vento fraco.

Mínima de *7,6ºC*.


----------



## homem do mar (21 Nov 2017 às 12:18)

Bom dia,

por aqui mais do mesmo noite fria mínima de -0.2 e dia de sol, por agora 19.1.
Acho que por aqui a chuva só deve aparecer sexta ou sábado antes disso não deve cair nem um pingo.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2017 às 12:31)

Já vai em 20,5ºc será mais um dia perto dos 25ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2017 às 12:34)

Boas!
Muita nebulosidade também por aqui mas dissipou-se passado uns 30 minutos.
O dia segue agradável com bastante sol.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (21 Nov 2017 às 15:33)

24,4ºC por aqui e mais uma vez muito sol não há pachorra.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2017 às 15:39)

Máxima bem mais baixa hoje em relação a ontem. a máxima foi de *21,0ºC*

Agora *20,3ºC *


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2017 às 18:08)

Boas, mínima de 6,6ºC e máxima de 22,6ºC!
Agora sigo com 17,4ºC e 79% HR, a maquineta bem que apresenta o símbolo de chuva e trovoada, mas nem vê-la!
Pressão nos 1017 hPa


----------



## WMeteo (21 Nov 2017 às 19:06)

Boa noite,

Mínima de *9,9ºC*.

Manhã caracterizada por sol e céu parcialmente limpo, com alguma nebulosidade dispersa nos quadrantes Sul, Sudoeste e Este. A partir do início da tarde, aumento da nebulosidade com especial destaque a Sul e Oeste. Vento fraco. 

Temperatura actual: *16,2ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2017 às 20:12)

Boas,

Máxima agradável de *21,6ºC*. Está tudo molhado lá fora, fruto da elevadíssima humidade relativa que se situa nos 90%. Até parece que choveu.
Sigo com 16,0ºC actuais, vento nulo e 1017hPa com a Estação já a indicar precipitação.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2017 às 20:20)

Depois da máxima de 21,0ºC agora estão 16,5ºC 

A rajada máxima foi de 24km/h


----------



## Teya (21 Nov 2017 às 20:20)

Esteve a chover?!?! Parece, pois as ruas estão desde as 18 horas super encharcadas aqui no Olival. Temperatura até agradável na rua.


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2017 às 20:22)

Realmente 90% de HR por aqui também, o que para esta hora nos últimos dias foi raro.
Engraçado Teya, igual por aqui, parece que a rua está molhada


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Nov 2017 às 20:47)

Até parece que esteve a chover , as ruas estão molhadas (húmidas) , pois a humidade está nos 89 por cento , a esta hora é elevadíssima a humidade , agradável lá fora , o vento parece me que está a aumentar de intensidade mas ainda muito fraco .


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2017 às 21:14)

Choveu ou não?
Saí  há minutos do trabalho e as ruas estavam molhadas!?


----------



## david 6 (21 Nov 2017 às 22:27)

minima: *2.7ºC *(+1.1ºC)
maxima: *22.0ºC *(-0.9ºC)
actual: *7.9ºC*


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2017 às 22:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Choveu ou não?
> Saí  há minutos do trabalho e as ruas estavam molhadas!?



Nop, nada de chuva, apenas humidade alta... 1016 hPa continua a descer, com indicação de chuva!
13,6ºC Estáveis, visibilidade muito reduzida, parece nevoeiro!


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Nov 2017 às 22:51)

Sinto-me na serra de Sintra, tudo molhado, quase que escorregava, veículos com os vidros embaciados e nevoeiro em altitude. 

Final de dia interessante. 

Mínima mais baixa do Outono, *4,2ºC*.  
*14,2ºC* agora, graças a quase 100% de humidade.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2017 às 22:51)

14,2ºC e muita humidade mas nada a esse ponto de parecer que chuviscou...


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2017 às 22:57)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sinto-me na serra de Sintra, tudo molhado, quase que escorregava, veículos com os vidros embaciados e nevoeiro em altitude.
> 
> Final de dia interessante.
> 
> ...



Igual por aqui, carros todos molhados... e a estrada também... não consigo ver a margem sul, nem a ponte Vasco da Gama!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sinto-me na serra de Sintra, tudo molhado, quase que escorregava, veículos com os vidros embaciados e nevoeiro em altitude.
> 
> Final de dia interessante.
> 
> ...



Amanhã devo subir ao topo da Serra, bem que gostava que estivesse nevoeiro cerrado, vamos ver.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2017 às 23:32)

Nevoeiro cerrado aqui em Alenquer (alto Concelho), 8ºC de temperatura neste momento.


----------



## Teya (21 Nov 2017 às 23:46)

Temperatura agradável comparativamente aos últimos dias 14.1ºC, a HR rebentou a escala na minha estação HH%


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2017 às 23:59)

Teya disse:


> Temperatura agradável comparativamente aos últimos dias 14.1ºC, a HR rebentou a escala na minha estação HH%



A minha também é dessas LOL quer dizer que passou os 90% de HR, temperatura agradável por aqui também, comparado com os últimos dias! 12,4ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Nov 2017 às 00:05)

Boas!
É que parece mesmo que choveu! Fiz viagem da Lourinhã até Lisboa e apanhei sempre bastante humidade, principalmente a partir de Loures. E havia nevoeiro bastante baixo na A5, entre Linda-a-Velha e Carnaxide.
Chega a ser impressionante! Tudo molhado!


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2017 às 00:09)

Por aqui está muito baixo na zona ribeirinha da Póvoa de Santa Iria, parece fumo... Só se consegue perceber pelo iluminar dos candeeiros.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2017 às 00:18)

Infelizmente não sei a humidade uma vez que a minha estação avariou no sensor de humidade. mas já se nota a calçada húmida em alguns pontos 

14,1ºC


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2017 às 00:55)

13,0ºC e nevoeiro quase cerrado. Já não se vê o Cristo-Rei.
95% de humidade.


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2017 às 08:52)

minima de *6.0ºC*
sigo com *7.9ºC*

já se começa a nota diferenças, nuvens altas e a minima subiu bem


----------



## srr (22 Nov 2017 às 09:03)

david 6 disse:


> minima de *6.0ºC*
> sigo com *7.9ºC*
> 
> já se começa a nota diferenças, nuvens altas e a minima subiu bem



Idem David, estamos na mesma "rota"


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Nov 2017 às 09:20)

Bom dia, Minima de 2,6ºC, por agora estão 8,1ºC e finalmente nuvens.


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2017 às 09:50)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma madrugada com 100% de humidade relativa e nevoeiro cerrado, a manhã segue agora com Céu encoberto.
A mínima ficou-se pelos *11,5ºC.*
Condições actuais:

12,2ºC
96% h.r
Vento fraco de NE
1014hPa


----------



## Maria Papoila (22 Nov 2017 às 09:59)

Bom dia,
Esta madrugada, cerca da uma e meia da manhã estava muito frio e um nevoeiro tão cerrado que decidi colocar o cachecol e conduzir com a cabeça fora da janela durante o percurso que fiz na Av. de Roma. Não sei se era da minha vista cansada de olhar o écran do computador mas na verdade não conseguia ver nada pelo para-brisas. Neste momento no Marquês o ambiente geral, de humidade notória e céu encoberto, evidencia sinais de alteração de padrão meteorológico (e esta hem ?! ). Bom, a Auriol marca 12º.


----------



## WMeteo (22 Nov 2017 às 11:08)

Bom dia,

Neste momento sigo com um cenário completamente diferente dos dias anteriores, com céu nublado e vento moderado (as árvores abanam bem).


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2017 às 11:13)

Boas!

Aqui em Leiria céu está encoberto, o que tem sido coisa rara ultimamente. 

Veremos o que temos de precipitação amanha, hoje não deverá passar de nuvens "palha"...


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2017 às 13:40)

Bom dia, ontem apareceram as primeiras nuvens, cirrus e cirrostratus e junto ao litoral oeste os primeiros estratos e estratocumulus/cumulus da entrada de ar marítimo de sul.

Nevoeiro após o pôr-do-sol que persistiu durante a noite aqui na Póvoa, visibilidade 200m.

Terão caído alguns pingos de chuvisco.

Hoje, há pouco, o céu está assim, numa vista para sul:

*13:18 S





*
*16,5ºC*, *61%* vento fraco do quadrante Sul. Mínima de *12,1ºC*. 
Pressão em descida lenta, 1008,7 hPa.


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2017 às 16:04)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia, ontem apareceram as primeiras nuvens, cirrus e cirrostratus e junto ao litoral oeste os primeiros estratos e estratocumulus/cumulus da entrada de ar marítimo de sul.
> 
> Nevoeiro após o pôr-do-sol que persistiu durante a noite aqui na Póvoa, visibilidade 200m.
> 
> ...


Peniche estava igual, à mesma hora! 
Não vi pingos, até agora.

Vento... Vento não falta por cá.


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2017 às 16:24)

19,7ºC e rajada máxima de 36km/h até ao momento.

Ainda há pouco, estava a passar na rua e ouvi uma senhora a dizer para a amiga "Venho o vento e também alguma chuva que é precisa".

Começa a haver alguma consciencialização relativamente à gravidade da situação de seca que estamos a passar, resta saber se estas palavras se reflectem também no comportamento em casa no que diz respeito ao consumo da água. Para já, dar a mão à palmatória no bom trabalho que está a ser feito pela comunicação social em geral.


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2017 às 16:40)

Candy disse:


> Peniche estava igual, à mesma hora!
> Não vi pingos, até agora.
> 
> Vento... Vento não falta por cá.



Realmente, não se passa grande coisa por aqui, apenas bancos de altocumulus finos, com boas abertas de sol até. Estranho é a falta de vento, mesmo aqui nesta zona alta do Casal da Serra, tendo em conta as previsões para hoje.

Deslocamento relativamente rápido das nuvens de SSW para NNE, por vezes espessando-se em altostratus, algumas nuvens altas esparsas visíveis nas abertas. Tudo muito calmo à superfície.

Máxima 1*7,4ºC*, 16,5ºC presentes, 54% HR e a pressão estabilizou em 1008,0 hPa.


----------



## Teya (22 Nov 2017 às 17:02)

Boa tarde, 
céu bastante nublado, vento abafado com 18.4ºC a esta hora. 76%humidade a subir e 1010hPa a descer
Chuva aqui só amanhã de manhã e não espero grande coisa, infelizmente.


----------



## srr (22 Nov 2017 às 17:14)

Boas,

Aqui igual......as perspectivas da imagem de radar deixam poucas esperanças.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2017 às 17:47)

Por aqui o dia foi marcado por muita nebulosidade e algum frio que permaneceu durante todo o dia.
O céu faz parecer que poderá chover a qualquer moemento, mas não deve passar de uma miragem.


----------



## WMeteo (22 Nov 2017 às 18:42)

Boa noite,

Temperatura mínima: *13,5ºC*.  

Dia caracterizado por céu nublado e vento moderado, cuja presença se fez sentir efectivamente durante a manhã e a tarde. Por exemplo, as árvores de fruto abanaram bem (algumas laranjas no chão).  

Temperatura actual: *18,2ºC*.


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2017 às 18:48)

Boas

Máxima de *19,7ºC*
Mínima de *10,9ºC*

Chuva é uma miragem e ouvi alguém na rua comentar que davam chuva para Setúbal hoje ahaha esta gente só inventa..
Chuva aqui só a partir de amanhã de manhã e poderá ser a única chuva do evento 

Agora céu encoberto algumas rajadas de vento a mais forte até agora de *34km/h*, está bem ameno *19,1ºC*


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2017 às 18:57)

Boas, máxima de 18,2ºC e mínima de 9ºC... Ando desconfiado que o meu sensor externo, ou está para dar o berro ou passa-se algo!
Adicionei um auriol, para comparar as mínimas e máximas!


----------



## david 6 (22 Nov 2017 às 19:11)

minima: *6.0ºC *(+3.3ºC)
maxima: *20.9ºC *(-1.1ºC)
actual: *18.4ºC* está um vento morno e cheira a couves podres


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Nov 2017 às 20:03)

Boas , 
Por enquanto nada de chuva , humidade elevada e vento fraco a moderado de sul , parece me que pelo radar já começou a entrar precipitação forte em Viana do castelo .


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2017 às 20:15)

Aqui em Alenquer 17ºC neste momento, algum vento e todo o ar de que vai chover, mas...será que cai algo?? A ver vamos...


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2017 às 20:54)

Por Peniche continuamos secos.

Chuvinha, nem vê-la! (E a barragem em Peniche quase seca)... 

Não está frio. Está vento e dá "aquela" sensação...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2017 às 21:30)

Boas,

A actual saída do ecmwf é para ser levada a sério? Pergunto isto pois para amanhã dão 55 mm(!?) aqui em Alcabideche...


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2017 às 21:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A actual saída do ecmwf é para ser levada a sério? Pergunto isto pois para amanhã dão 55 mm(!?) aqui em Alcabideche...



O IPMA levou a sério e colocou os três distritos, Lisboa, Setúbal e Santarém em *aviso amarelo para a chuva "pontualmente forte em alguns locais do distrito*" entre as 10h e as 18h, emitido às 19:03.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

StormRic disse:


> O IPMA levou a sério e colocou os três distritos, Lisboa, Setúbal e Santarém em *aviso amarelo para a chuva "pontualmente forte em alguns locais do distrito*" entre as 10h e as 18h, emitido às 19:03.



Obrigado, não tenho acompanhado com grande atenção este evento, talvez seja pelo pessimismo.


----------



## Candy (22 Nov 2017 às 22:23)

Meio envergonhada mas...

Há Chuva lá fora!!! 

Mesmo sabendo ser de pouca dura é bom vê-la!


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2017 às 22:37)

Que bafo lá fora... Máxima do dia alcançada agora com 18,4ºC, irónico não? 78% HR e 1011 hPa


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Nov 2017 às 22:59)

Mínima de* 13,4ºC*, mais de *9 graus superior* à do dia de ontem!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:11)

Boas,

Tal como tinha ontem partilhado ao membro @guisilva5000 que iria subir a serra, e de preferência que estivesse nevoeiro, e lá fui eu.
Se antigamente fugia do nevoeiro nas voltas de bike, hoje em dia é simplesmente o inverso, fiz toda a minha volta pela serra e não me cruzei com ninguém.
Registos fotográficos.

Paragem da praxe - Cruzamento dos Capuchos: cota 339 mts 14,1ºC





Subida até ao Monge-cota 491 mts, 3º ponto mais elevado da serra de Sintra seguido da Cruz Alta e Palácio da Pena.





Chegado ao topo, nevoeiro valente, vento moderado, precipitação oculta e 13,1ºC.






Segui para os lados da Peninha...a fonte está seca, e ja lá vão alguns meses.
Marca expressiva da seca na serra,por outro lado é nestas alturas que se podem tirar conclusões sobre as zonas  da serra muito ricas em água na , ou seja, há nascentes que simplesmente não secam, o que é impressionante tendo em conta o panorama actual.





A caminho do parque de estacionamento da Peninha.




Cores Outonais da serra.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:13)

Estão a dormir, que se passa na zona de Leiria? Trovoada?? nao sei


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

Vieira de Leiria, com tudo queimado, a chover a potes segundo o ipma dinamico radar


----------



## Dematos (22 Nov 2017 às 23:25)

Foram dez minutos a cair bem!! Parou!!


----------



## StormRic (22 Nov 2017 às 23:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Se antigamente fugia do nevoeiro nas voltas de bike, hoje em dia é simplesmente o inverso, fiz toda a minha volta pela serra e não me cruzei com ninguém.
> Registos fotográficos.



 belas imagens, que saudades da serra!



Miguel96 disse:


> Estão a dormir, que se passa na zona de Leiria? Trovoada?? nao sei



 célula vermelha/roxa entrou perto de Vieira, várias outras em linha:






Não tem actividade eléctrica até ao momento.


----------



## remember (22 Nov 2017 às 23:31)

Dematos disse:


> Foram dez minutos a cair bem!! Parou!!


Epa alguém de Pombal! Lembro-me do meu pai falar no Louriçal


----------



## Brites (22 Nov 2017 às 23:35)

remember disse:


> Epa alguém de Pombal! Lembro-me do meu pai falar no Louriçal


Não sei o que se passou, mas aqui numa zona mais alta em pombal não senti nada assim de extraordinário!


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Nov 2017 às 23:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tal como tinha ontem partilhado ao membro @guisilva5000 que iria subir a serra, e de preferência que estivesse nevoeiro, e lá fui eu.
> Se antigamente fugia do nevoeiro nas voltas de bike, hoje em dia é simplesmente o inverso, fiz toda a minha volta pela serra e não me cruzei com ninguém.
> ...


Muito bom! 
Tenho saudades das minhas caminhadas por aí. 
------------
Boa noite!
Dia algo cinzento e ventoso, mas agradável.
Portanto, amanhã tanto podem cair 10 mm como 60 mm... 
Vamos aguardar.


----------



## Dematos (22 Nov 2017 às 23:52)

Volta a cair com intensidade: ora acelera; ora desacelera!!   e...  abrandou!


----------



## Brites (22 Nov 2017 às 23:54)

Dematos disse:


> Volta a cair com intensidade: ora acelera; ora desacelera!!   e...  abrandou!


Tão a gastar tudo aí no Louriçal! Aqui para Pombal não sobra nada de jeito! Umas rajadazitas nada de anormal!


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2017 às 00:02)

Brites disse:


> Não sei o que se passou, mas aqui numa zona mais alta em pombal não senti nada assim de extraordinário!



Em Leiria cidade a chuva foi tão forte que nem dei por ela... 

Os ecos do radar parecem me estar inflacionados, será possível? 

Por agora vai chuviscando, com uma sensação de calor húmido no ar. Não se ouviu qualquer trovoada até ao momento.


----------



## meteocaldas (23 Nov 2017 às 00:02)

Até agora nem um pingo,  embora o radar diga que ela anda por aqui! Enfim, vamos dar o desconto porque falta o radar de Coruche :-)

O mais curioso do dia é que a máxima seja batida às 23:30, coisa raríssima.





Curioso também a homogeneidade das estações a esta hora 23:40), tudo nos 17-19C até mesmo as Hortas do Liz :-)
e o IPMA também confirma (23:00)








http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## Dematos (23 Nov 2017 às 00:03)

Deve estar mesmo a passar a poucos metros!!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 00:06)

O GFS e o ECMWF a falharem estrondosamente no tempo, no local e na intensidade da precipitação (_run_ das 18h e das 12h, respectivamente), pelo menos no que ao distrito de Leiria diz respeito. Sendo assim, está tudo em aberto para amanhã para Lisboa, Santarém e Setúbal.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2017 às 00:21)

meteocaldas disse:


> Até agora nem um pingo,  embora o radar diga que ela anda por aqui! Enfim, vamos dar o desconto porque falta o radar de Coruche :-)
> 
> O mais curioso do dia é que a máxima seja batida às 23:30, coisa raríssima.
> 
> ...



Vento de sul gera sauna para todos.


----------



## meteocaldas (23 Nov 2017 às 00:35)

StormRic disse:


> O GFS e o ECMWF a falharem estrondosamente no tempo, no local e na intensidade da precipitação


Realmente tem sido incrível o ritmo de alteração nos runs dos modelos nestas 2 últimas semanas. Mesmo a 3 ou 4 dias, já cheguei a ver um run com céu limpo e no run seguinte, chuva torrencial!
Para quem não conhece, existe uma aplicação Android chamada FLOWX que se baseia no GFS mas que é atualizada a cada 3 horas ... e pelo menos essa diz que a chuva ainda não chegou aqui e dá temperatura e restantes valores exatíssimos :-).
Tem meteogramas muito fáceis de ler  e com um só olhar ficamos logo a ver como vai ser o tempo para 7 dias (10 dias versão pro). Basta deslizar o dedo e o gráfico é dinâmico ao longo dos dias.
Podem adicionar-se vários locais e com um simples clic comparar os meteogramas entre eles.








http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php (comparativo)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp (PC ou Mobile)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/hws (Tablet)


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2017 às 01:20)

meteocaldas disse:


> Realmente tem sido incrível o ritmo de alteração nos runs dos modelos nestas 2 últimas semanas. Mesmo a 3 ou 4 dias, já cheguei a ver um run com céu limpo e no run seguinte, chuva torrencial!
> Para quem não conhece, aconselho uma aplicação Android chamada FLOWX que se baseia no GFS mas que é atualizada a cada 3 horas ... e pelo menos essa diz que a chuva ainda não chegou aqui e dá temperatura e restantes valores exatíssimos :-).
> Tem meteogramas muito fáceis de ler  e com um só olhar ficamos logo a ver como vai ser o tempo para 7 dias (10 dias versão pro). Basta deslizar o dedo e o gráfico é dinâmico ao longo dos dias.
> Podem adicionar-se vários locais e com um simples clic comparar os meteogramas entre eles.
> ...


Já conheço essa aplicação, uso e abuso dela !   

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (23 Nov 2017 às 08:38)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de sul. 18.1°C.


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2017 às 08:54)

Bom dia, Períodos de chuva forte, não será exagerado para a tarde? Posso estar enganado, mas não se vê grande coisa...
Mínima de 15,7ºC (Aldi) e minima de 16,4ºC no Auriol, por agora Auriol à frente, visto que foi o que se aproximou mais das mínimas da zona, 16,6ºC na Oregon do Forte da Casa e 16,3ºC na Póvoa de Santa Iria, essa deve estar bonita https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAP5 511,3mm


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 09:11)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, Períodos de chuva forte, não será exagerado para a tarde? Posso estar enganado, mas não se vê grande coisa...
> Mínima de 15,7ºC (Aldi) e minima de 16,4ºC no Auriol, por agora Auriol à frente, visto que foi o que se aproximou mais das mínimas da zona, 16,6ºC na Oregon do Forte da Casa e 16,3ºC na Póvoa de Santa Iria, essa deve estar bonita https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAP5 511,3mm


Vá lá.... Na Póvoa de Santa Iria acabou a seca! E pelas noticias nao houve inundaçoes ainda bem!
Algo de positivo neste evento!

Agora brincadeiras a parte uma vez a minha estaçao registou mais de 5000mm num dia tive de andar a apagar os dados do wunderground


----------



## homem do mar (23 Nov 2017 às 10:48)

Bom dia por aqui está um dia bem abafado a mínima foi de bem alta com 13 graus por agora calor com 20.1


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 10:48)

Bom dia,

Mínima altíssima de *18,2ºC*, por pouco que não chegava a ser tropical.
A manhã segue quente com 21,2ºC e vento moderado de SW. Rajada máxima de 30km/h ainda há pouco.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2017 às 10:52)

Por aqui 20ºC ja a esta hora e nem sinal de chuva... o IPMA diz que estava a chover desde as 5 da manhã


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 11:03)

19.7 °C

Ponto de Orvalho:
14 °C
Humidade:
69%
Precip Rate:
0 mm/hr
Precip Accum:
0 mm
Pressão:
1015.12 hPa


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2017 às 11:17)

Boas, sigo com 19,5ºC e 77% de HR a máquina dá previsão de céu limpo  de qualquer maneira o Klara continua a dizer chuva a partir do meio dia, vamos ver!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2017 às 11:35)

Pois é, cá em casa perguntam-me onde é que está a chuva...
Respondi eu, "vem a caminho, não te esqueças que é uma previsão"...


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 11:46)

Até parece mal eu dizer isto, mas este fluxo de ar quente até sabe bem. São diferenças térmicas nada agradáveis para o corpo humano, vai do 8 ao 80.
21,9ºC e vento claramente a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 11:49)

Bom dia!
O tempo está estranho, disso eu tenho a certeza. 
O vento vai soprando moderadamente mas abafado, e o céu está a ficar mais encoberto.
Aguardemos (ansiosamente) pela chuva.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 12:07)

Está um calor que mal se aguenta em manga comprida mesmo que fina...estão 21,4ºC com vento fraco  e sol a espreitar entre alguma palha... a ver se hoje chego a 5mm que só serve para dizer que se ve chover mais nada.


----------



## Crissie (23 Nov 2017 às 12:11)

Mas que tempo estranho , bafo quente, saí de casaco , cachecol pelo vento que se fazia ouvir ,pensei eu que estive frio , parecia uma parola, tive de despir tudo! 
Sigo com 21,6ºC .


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2017 às 13:02)

Crissie disse:


> Mas que tempo estranho , bafo quente, saí de casaco , cachecol pelo vento que se fazia ouvir ,pensei eu que estive frio , parecia uma parola, tive de despir tudo!
> Sigo com 21,6ºC .



Não consultaste a máquina  Sigo com 21,4ºC e um vento quentinho como todos têm relatado! Chuva nada! Parece que pelo radar está para breve xD


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 13:03)

Vento a aumentar a medida que a depressão se aproxima de SW para NNE a chuvinha vai cair durante  a tarde...
Rajada máxima 40km/h
20,9ºC a máxima foi de 21,8ºC


----------



## WMeteo (23 Nov 2017 às 13:05)

Boa tarde,

Manhã caracterizada por céu nublado e vento essencialmente moderado. 

Temperatura actual: *21ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 13:20)

E já são visíveis algumas células, a Sudoeste da Margem Sul e Grande Lisboa no Sat24. Não há registos de convecção para já.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 13:29)

Nova rajada máxima de *53km/h 

20,8ºC*


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2017 às 13:51)

Vento a intensificar e a ficar escuro também... 21,5ºC com 67% de HR


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Nov 2017 às 13:52)

Chuvada enorme em Sesimbra, finalmente!


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 13:53)

Vai chuviscando por aqui. Rajada máxima de *43km/h*.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Nov 2017 às 13:54)

Ela vem aí...


----------



## efcm (23 Nov 2017 às 13:57)

Rajadas fortíssimas na Amadora, não tenho como medir, mas certamente passou dos cento e muitos km/h.

Chuva é que ainda nada  

Mas parece que falta pouco.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2017 às 13:57)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Chuvada enorme em Sesimbra, finalmente!


Aqui ao lado ainda nada...
Edit: já chove.


----------



## DRC (23 Nov 2017 às 13:59)

Já chove em Belém, com rajadas fortes.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 14:00)

O vento vai soprando bem forte.
Aqui está a prova. 
Folhas everywhere:





Chuvisca!


----------



## Crissie (23 Nov 2017 às 14:05)

E chove  Maravilha , que assim continue , espero é que agora não haja inundações !


----------



## Sandie (23 Nov 2017 às 14:06)

CHUVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2017 às 14:08)

Já chove por Alvalade.


----------



## Geopower (23 Nov 2017 às 14:10)

Chuva moderada no Areeiro. Vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2017 às 14:11)

Bem escuro agora, finalmente temperatura em queda com 20,9ºC


----------



## WMeteo (23 Nov 2017 às 14:16)

Por aqui chove desde as 14h, num primeiro momento de forma moderada e agora mais fraco.

Vento moderado.

Temperatura actual: *18ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 14:16)

1mm acumulado. 18,7ºC e vento bem mais fraco.


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 14:19)

Já chove e acumulou ate agora 1,2mm


----------



## bmelo (23 Nov 2017 às 14:21)

já pinga !


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 14:22)

Parou de chover. *0,2 mm*. 
O vento continua bem forte.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 14:24)

Boa tarde, literalmente!

Começou a chover fraco há 5 minutos aqui no Casal da Serra, Póvoa Santa Iria, depois de uma manhã morna e ventosa de Sul. Máxima de *22,3ºC* !!

Há 20 minutos a aproximação da célula que não apresenta grande actividade, outras mais intensas dirigem-se para a zona de Leiria e especialmente uma na península de Setúbal:





*14:02 SSW*


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2017 às 14:26)

Chove para caraças


----------



## DaniFR (23 Nov 2017 às 14:31)

Os poucos mais de 20mm que caíram durante a noite em Coimbra voltaram a provocar estragos na zona de São Furtuoso e Tapada, na EN17 - estrada da Beira. Bastante trânsito e muitos atrasos para quem vem da zona da Lousã e Miranda do Corvo para Coimbra. 

Agora imaginem quando chover a sério. 



























Fotos do Diário de Coimbra e grupo das ocorrências em Coimbra.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 14:36)

remember disse:


> Chove para caraças



 Choveu moderado aqui em cima, agora está mais fraco.

O movimento das células é de SW para NNE, ligeira circulação em torno de centro a sudoeste que se desloca para NE.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2017 às 14:39)

4.8 mm acumulados. Do que choveu, pensei que fosse acumular mais. Caiu bem.


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2017 às 14:40)

Por aqui continua a cair bem, com a ajuda de algumas rajadas!


StormRic disse:


> Choveu moderado aqui em cima, agora está mais fraco.
> 
> O movimento das células é de SW para NNE, ligeira circulação em torno de centro a sudoeste que se desloca para NE.


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2017 às 14:41)

Boas,

Por Peniche, bafo quente, vento e chuva! 
E agora um Bruuuummm... FOi mesmo um ronco e foi longo! Nada como o Bummm desta manhã.

Por volta das 6 da manhã, acordei com um peso de água muito forte. 

Entretanto durante a manhã o solo ficou sequinho como se não tivesse chovido nada. 
Agora chove... e pelo que parece troveja


----------



## bmelo (23 Nov 2017 às 14:42)

cuidado à malta que vai na estrada !  estas "1ªs" chuvas são manhosas.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 14:43)

Há células com desenvolvimento vertical muito interessante a SW de Lisboa, de acordo com o Sat24. 
Vai chuviscando por aqui. *0,3 mm*


----------



## bmelo (23 Nov 2017 às 14:45)

vizinho @StormRic da minha janela vejo um bocado aqui da mata que separa Vialonga de Vila de Rei / Bucelas, está toda cheia de nevoeiro cerrado, vê-se pouquíssima vegetação.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2017 às 14:46)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Leiria ainda não chove, no entanto o céu vai prometendo!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 14:47)

Candy disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Por Peniche, bafo quente, vento e chuva!
> E agora um Bruuuummm... FOi mesmo um ronco e foi longo! Nada como o Bummm desta manhã.
> ...



Peniche estreia a activdade eléctrica intensa que vem lá do mar:






Ainda falta essa última descarga.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 14:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Há células com desenvolvimento vertical muito interessante a SW de Lisboa, de acordo com o Sat24.



O desenvolvimento vertical é bem registado no eco do radar de Coruche, ultrapassa os 12 Km de alttitude:


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 14:51)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui por Leiria ainda não chove, no entanto o céu vai prometendo!


Pelo radar não deve tardar...


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 14:52)

por aqui ainda nada, mas cada vez fica mais escuro a SW, que venha ela


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 14:57)

Candy disse:


> E agora um Bruuuummm... FOi mesmo um ronco e foi longo!



Foi esta, a cerca de 15 Km a norte de Peniche:


----------



## WMeteo (23 Nov 2017 às 15:00)

Por agora não chove, mas o vento continua a soprar de forma moderada com algumas rajadas mais intensas. 

Temperatura nos *17,6ºC*.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 15:06)

Grupo de células a caminho da zona de Lisboa:







Tem actividade eléctrica a iniciar-se:






Movimento para NNE.


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2017 às 15:06)

@StormRic sabes explicar-me porque que a estação da Póvoa anda sempre com humidades baixíssimas? 36%


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 15:08)

remember disse:


> @StormRic sabes explicar-me porque que a estação da Póvoa anda sempre com humidades baixíssimas? 36%



Só pode ser defeito do sensor, não me parece nada real a existência de um microclima seco nessa zona.

Entretanto, e depois do banho de limpeza recebido hoje, o pluviómetro parece-me estar a registar bem, os 1,5 mm acumulados com o recente aguaceiro estão de acordo com o que observo aqui na rua.


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2017 às 15:12)

Pois bem me parecia, é que do que tenho visto passa os 60% e e....


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 15:13)

está quase quase, neste momento:


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2017 às 15:13)

Já me estava a habituar ao frio e ao vento fraco... Mínima de *16°C*, provavelmente a mais alta do mês.

O Outono segue rápido neste mês, depois da desgraça de Outubro, em apenas 20 dias já está tudo com cores outonais e muitas folhas no chão, isto também ajudado pelo vento de hoje e pelas noites frias.

Que venha mais chuva!


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 15:17)

Chove fraco mas certinho.

18,4ºC
88% h.r
Vento moderado 13,3km/h
1012hPa


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 15:19)

david 6 disse:


> está quase quase, neste momento:



Pois está, e para Lisboa também, vamos lá ver se rega bem:


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Nov 2017 às 15:20)

Estou pela zona de Alfeizerão/São Martinho do Porto, já se ouviram 2 roncos e o céu está muito negro.
Rajadas bastante fortes e parece estar a anoitecer.. chuva por enquanto nada..

Enviado do meu SM-G925F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 15:22)

Penso ter ouvido um trovão mas os aviões andam a passar tão baixo ultimamente que posso ter confundido.

Chove bem agora.


----------



## Mike26 (23 Nov 2017 às 15:23)

Começo a ouvir trovões longínquos a partir daqui de Rio de Mouro. Vem lá carga! (e ainda bem)


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Nov 2017 às 15:23)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Estou pela zona de Alfeizerão/São Martinho do Porto, já se ouviram 2 roncos e o céu está muito negro.
> Rajadas bastante fortes e parece estar a anoitecer.. chuva por enquanto nada..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G925F através de Tapatalk



Começou agora a chuver!! 

Enviado do meu SM-G925F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 15:24)

Chuva torrencial e trovoada em Cascais!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 15:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chuva torrencial e trovoada em Cascais!


Há 15 minutos:


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 15:27)

Ui, que bomba para os lados da Costa.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 15:27)

Pressão em descida na região de Lisboa, *0,5 hPa* por hora.







*1013,5 hPa* em Lisboa/Geofísico

Célula integrada na linha de instabilidade a chegar a Cascais, eco laranja:


----------



## celsomartins84 (23 Nov 2017 às 15:29)

Chove imenso e puxada a rajadas fortíssimas em Alfeizerão..

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mike26 (23 Nov 2017 às 15:30)

Já com a trovoada mais próxima, começa a chover de forma moderada


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 15:30)

A célula laranja de Cascais já entrou e com actividade eléctrica, Alcabideche?


----------



## RickStorm (23 Nov 2017 às 15:30)

Por aqui ouvi dois pequenos trovões (e um breve fraco 'flash') e começou a chover...


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 15:30)

Eco vermelho mesmo por cima da EMA do Cabo Raso:


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 15:31)

Trovão longo!


----------



## RickStorm (23 Nov 2017 às 15:31)

Por aqui ouvi dois pequenos trovões (e um breve fraco 'flash') e começou a chover... EDIT: A escrever este post e a cair uma bomba


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Nov 2017 às 15:31)

Trovoada audível por Alvalade, a luz piscou até.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Nov 2017 às 15:32)

Já vi dois relâmpagos acompanhados por dois trovões! O último foi mais forte (< 5 km)! 

Temperatura alta, nos 17,3ºC.


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 15:32)

Impressionante a violência dos trovões que se ouvem aqui da Margem Sul.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 15:33)

Luz a fraquejar no centro da vila.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2017 às 15:35)

Chove bem em Queluz, com o vento que está nem com chapéu de chuva se safam!

Trovão também audível.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Nov 2017 às 15:37)

Boa tarde, tanto se queixam que têm sempre festa, aqui ainda nada de nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2017 às 15:40)

Depois de uma manhã bem amena, agora o céu está a começar a ficar muito escuro.
Chuva serás muito bem vinda.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 15:41)

chove moderado  puxado a vento


----------



## Zulo (23 Nov 2017 às 15:42)

14:00 em ponto começou a chover na Amadora (Venteira). Há coisa de 10m forte trovão, a luz piscou aquando do relâmpago. Continua a chuva, que bom e que falta fazia.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 15:42)

Boa rega em Sintra!


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 15:44)

chove bem agora


----------



## WMeteo (23 Nov 2017 às 15:48)

Começa novamente a chover, sempre com o vento a soprar de forma moderada.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Nov 2017 às 15:52)

Yupi aqui pinga agora.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 15:53)

Notável concentração de descargas eléctricas (36) sobre a serra de Sintra e periferia, todas depois das 15h:


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Nov 2017 às 15:55)

A sério é só isto que dá chuviscos que mal molham o chão?


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 15:57)

StormRic disse:


> Notável concentração de descargas eléctricas (36) sobre a serra de Sintra e periferia, todas depois das 15h:


Algumas são descargas fantasmas, com certeza. 
Aqui em Carnaxide só ouvi uma e foi muito ao longe.
---------
Chove moderado e o vento está louco! *1,4 mm*.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 15:59)

Células grandes em Coruche e Sesimbra/Costa da Caparica:






Movimento para NNE


----------



## Sandie (23 Nov 2017 às 16:01)

Chove fraco !


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Nov 2017 às 16:01)

Coruche, aqui só pinga.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 16:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Algumas são descargas fantasmas, com certeza.
> Aqui em Carnaxide só ouvi uma e foi muito ao longe.
> ---------
> Chove moderado e o vento está louco! *1,4 mm*.



As descargas têm sido todas de fraca intensidade, sempre à volta dos 10 kAmp ou menos, portanto inaudíveis a mais de 10 Km talvez. Com efeito apenas duas caíram mais perto de Carnaxide e poderão ter sido ouvidas.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 16:03)

top, já parou de chover, 2.3mm


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Nov 2017 às 16:08)

Só não percebo porque houve trovoada em Sintra quase até Lisboa, e aqui em Sesimbra, mesmo com a passagem de fortes células, nada ouvi...

Mas bem, não me posso queixar. Choveu torrencialmente durante um bom período, cerca de 13 mm em meia hora, que perfaz um total de *19 mm* hoje. Superou as expectativas.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Nov 2017 às 16:08)

Finalmente chuva forte.


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 16:11)

3,3mm e continua a chover de forma moderada. Oxalá fosse assim em todo o País.

EDIT: Chuva forte neste momento.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 16:11)

Chove fraco aqui na Póvoa,* 2,8 mm* acumulados.

A não ser que apareçam novas células o aviso amarelo só vale pela surpresa de... finalmente chover!


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 16:12)

Por aqui finalmente já chove!


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Nov 2017 às 16:12)

Já acabou a chuva forte foi muito pouco tempo e só rendeu 0,2mm, ui que fartura.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2017 às 16:13)

Chuva muito forte pela Quinta do Conde. Para já 8.5mm, mas no próximo update concerteza passo dos 10mm.


----------



## Geopower (23 Nov 2017 às 16:13)

Chove moderado em Telheiras. Vento fraco. 18,4ºC. 1013 hPa. Céu encoberto.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Nov 2017 às 16:13)

Já acabou a chuva forte foi muito pouco tempo e só rendeu 0,2mm, ui que fartura.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2017 às 16:14)

Boas!

Aqui em Leiria ainda não passou de meia dúzia de pingos que mal molharam o chão, está complicado chover alguma coisa de jeito aqui. ~

Acumulados estão a 0mm em quase todas as estações e temperaturas de 20/21ºC.


----------



## Sandie (23 Nov 2017 às 16:15)

Chuva passou a moderado, agora.
Desculpem o desabafo, mas já ouvi pessoas a queixarem-se do tempo, dizem que "odeiam chuva" e outras comentários do género, como é possível ??? Mesmo numa altura em que até na comunicação social, melhor ou pior, são relatados (alguns) dos terríveis efeitos da falta de água, ainda se pensa desta forma ?


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Nov 2017 às 16:18)

Sandie disse:


> Chuva passou a moderado, agora.
> Desculpem o desabafo, mas já ouvi pessoas a queixarem-se do tempo, dizem que "odeiam chuva" e outras comentários do género, como é possível ??? Mesmo numa altura em que até na comunicação social, melhor ou pior, são relatados (alguns) dos terríveis efeitos da falta de água, ainda se pensa desta forma ?



Essas pessoas não têm consciencia nenhuma, mesmo que estivessem a morrer á seca não queriam chuva, é bom nem ligar muito a isso, bem por aqui já passou, mas a oeste daqui ai sim foi uma bela descarga.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 16:18)

*8,6 mm* por aqui. Continua a chover bem. Muito bom!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 16:18)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Só não percebo porque houve trovoada em Sintra quase até Lisboa, e aqui em Sesimbra, mesmo com a passagem de fortes células, nada ouvi...



Realmente nenhuma das células, que passaram por aí durante o dia de hoje até ao momento, tinha actividade eléctrica:








Jorge_scp disse:


> Choveu torrencialmente durante um bom período, cerca de 13 mm em meia hora, que perfaz um total de *19 mm* hoje.



 Isso já justifica um aviso amarelo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2017 às 16:19)

Está neste momento a cair aguaceiros fracos, acompanhados de vento moderado. 
Ao longe a visibilidade é pouca, devido á chuva, mas até agora está a ficar a "meio do caminho".


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 16:21)

vai chovendo certa em geral fraca por vezes moderada


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 16:22)

Dilúvio por aqui! 5,1mm a subir.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 16:24)

Grande parte da península de Setúbal sob eco amarelo, desloca-se para NNE:


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2017 às 16:24)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Só não percebo porque houve trovoada em Sintra quase até Lisboa, e aqui em Sesimbra, mesmo com a passagem de fortes células, nada ouvi...
> 
> Mas bem, não me posso queixar. Choveu torrencialmente durante um bom período, cerca de 13 mm em meia hora, que perfaz um total de *19 mm* hoje. Superou as expectativas.


Por aqui 17.2mm, mesmo ao lado. Muita chuva nesta última hora.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 16:26)

Daqui por 1 hora e meia termina o aviso no litoral centro, ainda não houve nada que o justificasse, tal como não houve na noite passada no Litoral norte, nem vai haver na proxima madrugada.
Agora lançam-se avisos amarelos por tudo e por nada, depois de receberem as criticas há uns tempos atras passaram a fazer isto, também não pode ser!
E um off-topic engraçado: Porque é que o aviso  começou as 12:21? lol


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 16:26)

Abriram as torneiras por aqui e já tenho o quintal alagado. 7,5mm.


----------



## Microburst (23 Nov 2017 às 16:27)

8,2mm por Cacilhas nesta altura, continua a chuva forte.


----------



## Sandie (23 Nov 2017 às 16:28)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Essas pessoas não têm consciencia nenhuma, mesmo que estivessem a morrer á seca não queriam chuva, é bom nem ligar muito a isso, bem por aqui já passou, mas a oeste daqui ai sim foi uma bela descarga.



Sem dúvida ! Mas irrita, e muito ! 

Entretanto, para grande infelicidade de alguns, cai agora uma boa carga


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 16:28)

Aviso amarelo justificado por aqui também.
Por aqui, já sigo com *12,9 mm*. 12,6 mm na última hora. 
A chuva moderada continua!


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 16:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aviso amarelo justificado por aqui também.
> Por aqui, já sigo com *12,9 mm*. 12,6 mm na última hora.
> A chuva moderada continua!


O aviso amarelo é 10mm numa hora?!

As coisas que aprendo! 
(nao estou a ser irónico)


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 16:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Daqui por 1 hora e meia termina o aviso no litoral centro, ainda não houve nada que o justificasse, tal como não houve na noite passada no Litoral norte, nem vai haver na proxima madrugada.
> Agora lançam-se avisos amarelos por tudo e por nada, depois de receberem as criticas há uns tempos atras passaram a fazer isto, também não pode ser!
> E um off-topic engraçado: Porque é que o aviso  começou as 12:21? lol


Andas desatento! A maior parte das estações de Cascais e Sintra acumularam quase 15 mm em menos de uma hora...


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2017 às 16:30)

Chove bem de novo na Povoa! Agora sim a estação dá chuva!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 16:31)

Única descarga ouvida aqui na Póvoa , sobre os montes de Bucelas:






Na península de Setúbal haverá inundações locais, devido à permanência sob eco amarelo/laranja:


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2017 às 16:31)

Por aqui as beiram já pingam bem, e ja estou a recolher essa mesma água para regar as plantas, caso a a chuva não venha para ficar, porque se não seria já para armazenar e guardar para o próximo verão.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 16:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Andas desatento! A maior parte das estações de Cascais e Sintra acumularam quase 15 mm em menos de uma hora...


Como disse pensei que aviso amarelo fosse tipo 20\30mm numa hora... 
10mm nao justifica aviso amarelo para mim...
Há bocado caíram 4mm em 30 mins e nao foi nada mal deu para molhar... 10mms numa hora não é nada...


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Nov 2017 às 16:33)

Por Almada parece quase de noite. Chove bem já há uns minutos.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2017 às 16:35)

21.3mm, não sei se é contabilidade final, mas, para já, parou de chover.


----------



## dahon (23 Nov 2017 às 16:35)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão por Coimbra. A chuva, essa é forte.


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 16:43)

Cheguei agora aos 11,7mm. Continua a chover forte e de forma consistente. Justificado sem dúvida o aviso amarelo para o Distrito de Setúbal.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 16:44)

por aqui certinha, acaba por não ser grande coisa em termos de intensidade, vai andando em geral fraca por vezes moderados, mas cai persistente, assim vai acabar por acumular alguma coisa de jeito


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Nov 2017 às 16:44)

mr. phillip disse:


> 21.3mm, não sei se é contabilidade final, mas, para já, parou de chover.



Ainda conseguiste terminar com mais do que aqui, fiquei-me pelos 19.05 mm  

Mas em geral, pelos vistos foi um dia bem generoso para o concelho de Sesimbra.


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Nov 2017 às 16:45)

mr. phillip disse:


> 21.3mm, não sei se é contabilidade final, mas, para já, parou de chover.



Ainda conseguiste terminar com mais do que aqui, fiquei-me pelos 19.05 mm  

Mas em geral, pelos vistos foi um dia bem generoso para o concelho de Sesimbra.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 16:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Aviso amarelo justificado por aqui também.
> Por aqui, já sigo com *12,9 mm*. 12,6 mm na última hora.
> A chuva moderada continua!





Tiagolco disse:


> Andas desatento! A maior parte das estações de Cascais e Sintra acumularam quase 15 mm em menos de uma hora...



Assim sim, justifica-se o amarelo, estava a recear que os ecos não correspondessem a precipitações no solo equivalentes. Aliás refira-se que o aviso indicava precipitação forte "em alguns locais do distrito", portanto não era mesmo de esperar uma situação generalizada a toda a área de cada distrito sob aviso.

Entretanto cola-se agora uma trovoada à serra de Montejunto:






Continua o dilúvio sobre a península de Setúbal:


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 16:47)

*14,2 mm* até agora. Chove fraco.
Já não espero mais chuva "decente" hoje, mas superou as expectativas.


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 16:55)

12mm contabilizados até ao momento apesar de continuar a chover fraco. Tal não é o estado de seca que o solo do meu quintal já absorveu toda a água que caiu.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Nov 2017 às 16:55)

Agora sim está mesmo bom lá fora, vou com 2,2mm, que bela chuva e estão 16,8ºC.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 16:56)

Tem estado a chover constantemente desde as duas da tarde, agora chove muito .


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2017 às 16:57)

Chego agora a Alenquer..trovoada, chuva forte..está escuro com breu, um dia de Invernada! ..assim sim, espero q continue pela noite


----------



## WMeteo (23 Nov 2017 às 16:59)

Chuva fraca acompanhada de vento moderado.

Estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade) regista um acumulado de *8,89 mm*.

Temperatura actual: *15,8ºC*.


----------



## Teya (23 Nov 2017 às 17:00)

Bemvinda chuva  e espreitar o fórum e ter 10 páginas por ler só neste tópico.


----------



## srr (23 Nov 2017 às 17:02)

Hei - la , Aqui.

Fraca , mas certinha.


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 17:02)

Vila Nova de Poiares, alguém?


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Nov 2017 às 17:04)

2,8mm pena que já está quase a acabar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2017 às 17:05)

Para já a chuva por aqui foi muito pouca,  já parou praticamente, resta esperar que ainda venha mais.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Nov 2017 às 17:06)

Pelo que sei várias inundações e água a tapar os pneus dos carros na baixa do Montijo.

Por Lisboa chuva persistente e por vezes forte. Vento com rajadas.


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 17:08)

Por aqui volta a chuva forte. Já se ouvem Bombeiros aqui na Cova da Piedade.


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 17:11)

Os acumulados nas estações do IPMA são modestos, até às 16h. Só mesmo as redes amadoras e privadas para dar uma ideia correcta da distribuição:


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 17:16)

Choveu moderado a forte aqui na Póvoa, na última meia hora.

*8,7 mm* na última hora; 10,2 mm acumulado do dia até ao momento.

A pressão em Lisboa já voltou a subir, 1013,3 hPa, depois do mínimo de *1013,1 hPa* às 16h.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 17:17)

*15,3 mm* acumulados ao todo. Penso que já não deve subir mais.
O mês segue com *40,3 mm*.
O vento continua a soprar bem e está a ficar nevoeiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2017 às 17:24)

A minha mãe veio agora da rua e diz que viu relampagos e um pequeno trovão.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 17:24)

relampago!


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2017 às 17:25)

Continua a cair bem pela Póvoa


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 17:26)

Interessante inexistência de trovoada nas células da margem sul do Tejo, apesar dos dilúvios que deixaram.

As únicas trovoadas das últimas duas horas atingiram Montejunto e uma linha que entrou a sul da Figueira da Foz até às serras de Coimbra:


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2017 às 17:27)




----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 17:31)

david 6 disse:


> relampago!



 Coruche vai apanhar com a célula que tem provocado inundações desde a península de Setúbal ao Montijo e continuando para NE.
A actividade eléctrica ainda não está registada no IPMA (há sempre DEA não registadas ).


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 17:32)

Situação mais calma por agora. 13,2mm acumulados hoje e 31,8mm total mensal.



StormRic disse:


> Interessante inexistência de trovoada nas células da margem sul do Tejo, apesar dos dilúvios que deixaram.



A malta não acredita mas eu reafirmo a existência do AAlmada para a convecção.


----------



## Zulo (23 Nov 2017 às 17:33)

Meteofan disse:


> Daqui por 1 hora e meia termina o aviso no litoral centro, ainda não houve nada que o justificasse, tal como não houve na noite passada no Litoral norte, nem vai haver na proxima madrugada.
> Agora lançam-se avisos amarelos por tudo e por nada, depois de receberem as criticas há uns tempos atras passaram a fazer isto, também não pode ser!
> E um off-topic engraçado: Porque é que o aviso  começou as 12:21? lol





criz0r disse:


> Abriram as torneiras por aqui e já tenho o quintal alagado. 7,5mm.





Tiagolco disse:


> Aviso amarelo justificado por aqui também.
> Por aqui, já sigo com *12,9 mm*. 12,6 mm na última hora.
> A chuva moderada continua!



Tenho quase a certeza que o aviso valeu a pena precisamente por isto!!! Parem com as lamurias..


----------



## fsl (23 Nov 2017 às 17:34)

Em Nova-Oeiras caíram 15.0 mm, desde as 15 horas até agora.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 17:35)

StormRic disse:


> Coruche vai apanhar com a célula que tem provocado inundações desde a península de Setúbal ao Montijo e continuando para NE.
> A actividade eléctrica ainda não está registada no IPMA (há sempre DEA não registadas ).




chuva forte


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 17:38)

bela chuvada 

2min depois DILUVIO!!!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 17:41)

david 6 disse:


> relampago!



Aqui está ele:






E novamente se nota a preferência das trovoadas pelos relevos, nesta altura na serra de Candeeiros. Coruche teve bónus devido à dimensão da célula.


----------



## WMeteo (23 Nov 2017 às 17:42)

Terminou de chover por aqui. Vento fraco a moderado. 

Entretanto o nevoeiro vai cobrindo o topo das serras locais.


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 17:45)

que TEMPORAL!!!!!! Diluvio de chuva puxado a vento, jasus!!!


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 17:49)

abri a porta para espreitar não dá! assim que abri imensa chuva logo para dentro de casa por causa do vento também, ao pé da minha porta dentro de casa ficou logo uma poça de água


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 18:02)

Bem há bocado a chuva caiu bem , agora o vento está com algumas rajadas fortes de sul , veremos se vem mais chuva para esta noite , tarde invernal , finalmente uma tarde com chuva decente .


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 18:03)

relâmpago 

a coisa está a acalmar, já chove moderado


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2017 às 18:04)

E continua a cair grande carga aqui a Norte de Alenquer consistente e já dura há mais de uma hora. A temperatura está nos 16ºC!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 18:05)

david 6 disse:


> que TEMPORAL!!!!!! Diluvio de chuva puxado a vento, jasus!!!



Bonito grupo de células:





Notável a extensão da precipitação que alastrou pelo interior:


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Nov 2017 às 18:07)

AQui somente 4mm miséria.


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 18:07)

Precisamente de acordo com a previsão da AEMET.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 18:10)

Trovão agora!


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 18:10)

Continua a chover ora fraco ora moderado na Póvoa,* 23,0 mm* acumulados no dia.

O grupo de células de Coruche é notável:


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 18:11)

volta a chover com mais força  ainda bem que aqui onde estou não é uma zona problemática em relação às cheias senão já estava, mas se lá em Coruche estiver igual, a baixa de Coruche.... não sei não


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 18:17)

quando parece que o radar está a começar a despedir se daqui, volta a chover bem forte  tanta chuva forte, diluvios, persistentes, não é que reclame


----------



## StormRic (23 Nov 2017 às 18:28)

david 6 disse:


> quando parece que o radar está a começar a despedir se daqui, volta a chover bem forte  tanta chuva forte, diluvios, persistentes, não é que reclame


*
21,9 mm em Coruche* (IPMA) na última hora!






Estações de Lisboa e arredores com mais de 10 mm/h.

Aí está a razão do aviso amarelo, plenamente justificado (GFS )


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Nov 2017 às 18:43)

5,2mm táo perto e tão longe, isto de células é assim mesmo nuns sitios é em cheio noutros é quase nada.


----------



## WMeteo (23 Nov 2017 às 18:48)

Chuva fraca a moderada .


----------



## miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 18:50)

Aqui o fiasco deu 3,0mm  e uma rajada máxima de 61km/h... Mais do mesmo aqui nunca chove nada de jeito


----------



## david 6 (23 Nov 2017 às 18:50)

StormRic disse:


> *
> 21,9 mm em Coruche* (IPMA) na última hora!
> 
> 
> ...



Coruche ao todo hoje vai com *27.2mm*

eu sigo com *26.9mm!* que bom 
já não deve chover mais hoje, agora só vento


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2017 às 18:55)

Aguaceiros moderados a cair neste momento.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2017 às 18:57)

que noite de água...continua certinha sem parar


----------



## remember (23 Nov 2017 às 18:58)

miguel disse:


> Aqui o fiasco deu 3,0mm  e uma rajada máxima de 61km/h... Mais do mesmo aqui nunca chove nada de jeito


Miguel essa é a tua estação? a que está na assinatura...


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Nov 2017 às 19:05)

Por cá começou a chover forte a partir do meio da tarde até 18:30 agora já não chove.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 19:07)

António josé Sales disse:


> Por cá começou a chover forte a partir do meio da tarde até 18:30 agora já não chove.


Aqui desde que começou a chover ainda não parou...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2017 às 19:25)

Aguaceiros fortes agora mesmo, e a trovoada continua a roncar.


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Nov 2017 às 19:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui desde que começou a chover ainda não parou...



Ainda bem todos precisamos de chuva.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2017 às 19:40)

Estava difícil chover como deve ser em Leiria, mas ao final da tarde/início a chuva chegou com alguma intensidade! 

Acumulados ainda assim foram modestos quando comparados com outras zonas:

Leiria(Barosa): 8.9mm
Leiria (Parceiros): 8.4mm
Leiria (Parceiros): 6.1mm
Leiria (Centro): 5.3mm
Leiria (Telheiro): 5.1mm

Por agora já não chove, veremos se ainda passa aqui mais algum aguaceiro!


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Nov 2017 às 19:42)

Mais um aguaceiro


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2017 às 20:02)

...e parou por aqui (Alenquer), por enquanto  grande rega. Foram na boa umas 3 horas sem parar. Isto vai repor bastante água no subsolo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

Depois de cerca de meia hora de aguaceiros fortes, passando agoara a aguaceiros fracos 
O vento moderado segue por esta noite húmida, que já fazia muita falta.
O acumulado até agora deve rondar os 20 mm.


----------



## WMeteo (23 Nov 2017 às 20:46)

Precipitação acumulada até ao momento na estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade): cerca de *18 mm*.


----------



## lm1960 (23 Nov 2017 às 20:55)

Boas,

Saí hoje de casa ás 05:00 para ir ao norte, até ao Pombal tudo seco e nada de chuva. Depois caíram uns pingos e estava tudo molhado, 
com muito lixo na estrada.
Na A1, 7/8 kms antes e depois do acesso ao A25 caiu uma carga forte, 08:15, depois mais nada até Famalicão com bastante sol.
No regresso apanhei muita chuva de Coimbra até Leiria e depois quando virei para Oeste via nacionais, (Alcobaça) 
chovia muito acompanhado de trovoada,, foi até T.Vedras.
Assim se passaram 810 kms...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 20:58)

Aqui continua a chover apesar de não mostrar no radar...


----------



## Candy (23 Nov 2017 às 21:16)

StormRic disse:


> O desenvolvimento vertical é bem registado no eco do radar de Coruche, ultrapassa os 12 Km de alttitude:





StormRic disse:


> Foi esta, a cerca de 15 Km a norte de Peniche:



Depois dessa descarga e com a passagem dessa célula tivémos 3 falhas de electricidade em Peniche. A primeira delas ainda durou um tempinho. Desliguei a box não fosse acontecer alguma! Gato escaldado... há uns 3 anos uma descarga queimou-me uma box! Com as falhas electricas tendo a desligar a corrente da box e do portátil. 
Entretanto saí... As ruas que vêm das zonas mais altas parecia que tinham riachos. Valeu-nos o bom escoamento. O tempo ficou branco... Chovia fortemente e parecia estar nevoeiro, o vento acalmou durante a força da chuva.

Já não chove...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 22:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui continua a chover apesar de não mostrar no radar...


Continua a chover e a ventar. As calhas correm bem...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2017 às 22:22)

Boas,

Acumulado: 15,2 mm

Por volta das 15:20 houve trovoada chuva forte em Cascais, a electricidade foi abaixo por breves segundos no local de trabalho.


----------



## meteocaldas (23 Nov 2017 às 22:37)

E assim vai o acumulado às 22:30 nas estações do comparativo:
maioria das estações norte e centro entre os 10 e os 20mm
Alentejo e Algarve têm que esperar por dia 28 :-)








http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php (comparativo)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Nov 2017 às 23:39)

Máxima de *19,5ºC
*
Os acumulados na zona:

Belas CC -* 20,3 mm *
Rio Mouro - *25,4 mm*
IPMA Amadora* - 21,2 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 23:40)

Boa noite!
O acumulado total de hoje vai em *16,3 mm*. Mais regas generosas como esta, por favor.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2017 às 00:51)

Sou o que tem menos chuva do pais inteiro...3,0mm so fiascos atrás de fiascos...valeu pelo vento 61km/h ja é  um evento de vento raro por aqui.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2017 às 00:53)

remember disse:


> Miguel essa é a tua estação? a que está na assinatura...



Sim é


----------



## StormRic (24 Nov 2017 às 01:03)

meteocaldas disse:


> E assim vai o acumulado às 22:30 nas estações do comparativo:
> maioria das estações norte e centro entre os 10 e os 20mm
> Alentejo e Algarve têm que esperar por dia 28 :-)
> 
> ...



 muito bom o trabalho de MeteoCaldas!

O acumulado na Póvoa terminou pelas 18h, *23,0 mm* já antes mencionados; em Forte da Casa, *11,7 mm* (terminou de acumular às 19h).


----------



## srr (24 Nov 2017 às 09:00)

Boas,

Como estou na Fronteira entre Litoral Centro e Sul, vou postando nos dois Separadores.

A norte do Tejo - Abrantes - +/- 11mm
A sul do Tejo - Ponte de Sôr - +/- 5 mm (fraco, a frente passou de raspão)

Neste momento choveu um aguaceiro Moderado de 5 mim. duração.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Nov 2017 às 09:03)

Bom dia, vá lá esta madrugada choveu mais um pouco, acumulou 4,6mm, vou com 9,8mm este evento, nada mau, por agora sigo com céu nublado com algumas abertas e 17ºC, espero que venha mais alguma coisa dia 28 e que seja desta que o padrão mude.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Nov 2017 às 09:47)

Bom dia, bastante nevoeiro, principalmente em altitude. 

Temperatura a rondar os 17°C.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2017 às 10:13)

miguel disse:


> Sou o que tem menos chuva do pais inteiro...3,0mm so fiascos atrás de fiascos...valeu pelo vento 61km/h ja é  um evento de vento raro por aqui.


É incrível Miguel, como não és beneficiado em quase nenhum evento!
Pode ser que para a semana a região sul seja mais beneficiada, pois bem merece.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Nov 2017 às 10:20)

Bom dia pessoal .Aqui por Almada , céu pouco nublado e tempo fresco. Vamos ver se a tarde nos vai trazer chuva.


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2017 às 10:25)

depois com a emoção toda, esqueci-me de referir os extremos de ontem:

minima: *14.0ºC *(*+8.0ºC*)
maxima: *23.7ºC *(+2.8ºC)
precipitação: *26.9mm *


hoje sigo com *17.9ºC *e *1mm* acumulado, que vai acabar por ser o acumulado do dia


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2017 às 10:29)

Av. Professor Gama Pinto, junto ao refeitório da UL, ontem à tarde:


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2017 às 10:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> É incrível Miguel, como não és beneficiado em quase nenhum evento!
> Pode ser que para a semana a região sul seja mais beneficiada, pois bem merece.



pois dai as vezes ser negativo porque são muitos barretes atrás de barretes.. Foi 3,0mm ontem é hoje de.madrugada apenas 0,4mm, o que faz ate agora 3,4mm lol a ver se no início da semana a sorte bate neste lado...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 10:43)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui já chove...


----------



## WMeteo (24 Nov 2017 às 10:57)

Bom dia,

Temperatura mínima: *15,4ºC*.

Aguaceiro fraco e de curta duração registado à momentos.

Céu cinzento e vento em geral fraco.

Temperatura actual: *18ºC*.


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Nov 2017 às 10:59)

miguel disse:


> pois dai as vezes ser negativo porque são muitos barretes atrás de barretes.. Foi 3,0mm ontem é hoje de.madrugada apenas 0,4mm, o que faz ate agora 3,4mm lol a ver se no início da semana a sorte bate neste lado...



Pior do que falta de chuva localizada é o facto da bacia do Sado continuar na penúria.
Não há maneira de encher as barragens da zona.
De facto tem chovido muito muito pouco para esses lados...


----------



## remember (24 Nov 2017 às 11:15)

miguel disse:


> Sim é



Perguntei pelo simples facto de ter reparado na HR 16% (ontem)  quando à tua volta estava tudo perto dos 90%, Hoje outra vez 28%, deve estar com algum problema...


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2017 às 12:25)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui o dia segue com 0,3mm fruto do aguaceiro moderado que caiu logo ao início da manhã. A mínima ficou-se nos *16,0ºC*.
Condições actuais:

Temp: 20,8ºC
Humidade: 73% 
Vento moderado de NNW
Pressão: 1017hPa


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2017 às 12:26)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bom dia, bastante nevoeiro, principalmente em altitude.
> 
> Temperatura a rondar os 17°C.




Sem dúvida, na serra estava ambiente espectacular, devido ao nevoeiro mais intenso comparativamente com a passada quarta-feira. Logo coloco uma ou outra foto.


----------



## miguel (24 Nov 2017 às 12:57)

remember disse:


> Perguntei pelo simples facto de ter reparado na HR 16% (ontem)  quando à tua volta estava tudo perto dos 90%, Hoje outra vez 28%, deve estar com algum problema...


 Sim a humidade com altas taxas de humidades ta avariada..


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Nov 2017 às 14:20)

Neste momento no Marquês já começa a haver abertas. A Auriol marca 20º mas passei a manhã em mangas de camisa e sempre com sensação de calor. Dá ideia que o evento já passou. E como estamos de água? Já choveu para encher as reservas ou pelo menos para remediar um pouco a situação?


----------



## DaniFR (24 Nov 2017 às 14:35)

Boa tarde 

Dia de aguaceiros fracos, *1,3mm* acumulados.

*18,8ºc*


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2017 às 15:16)

Boa tarde!

Dia de céu tendencialmente muito nublado. A meio da manhã houve um aguaceiro na zona de Agodim (Colmeias) onde me encontrava. Agora já na cidade o cenário nublado mantém-se mas sem grandes perspectivas de precipitação.


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2017 às 15:51)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Dia de céu tendencialmente muito nublado. A meio da manhã houve um aguaceiro na zona de Agodim (Colmeias) onde me encontrava. Agora já na cidade o cenário nublado mantém-se mas *sem grandes perspectivas de precipitação*.



Foi preciso falar para passar por aqui uma nuvem mais incontinente que resultou num aguaceiro fraco! 

Temperaturas na ordem dos 20ºC nas estações WU aqui da zona.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Nov 2017 às 16:49)

Boas , 

De manhã ainda houve um aguaceiro nesta zona , mas até agora nada , os aguaceiros moderados a fortes estão no norte , espero que na próxima semana a chuva venha com força .


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2017 às 17:53)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Neste momento no Marquês já começa a haver abertas. A Auriol marca 20º mas passei a manhã em mangas de camisa e sempre com sensação de calor. Dá ideia que o evento já passou. E como estamos de água? Já choveu para encher as reservas ou pelo menos para remediar um pouco a situação?



Por aqui caiu uns aguaceiros moderados durante a manhã, mas o que choveu ainda não foi nada, para quem mora nas cidades pensa, que foi muita chuva, mas agora que vem de perto no campo, isto não foi nada pois não repassou mais do que uns 15 cm de solo.
Apenas dá para fazer algumas sementeiras mais superficiais, com a ajuda da motoenchada.


----------



## david 6 (24 Nov 2017 às 19:09)

máxima: *19.7ºC *(-4.0ºC)
minima e actual: *15.5ºC*
acumulado: *1mm*


----------



## criz0r (24 Nov 2017 às 20:55)

Boas,

Tarde de palha que depressa desapareceu. 16,4ºC actuais e vento fraco.


----------



## efcm (24 Nov 2017 às 22:03)

Infelizmente não consigo postar no Off Topic

mas esta a dar na RTP1 um programa sobres as cheias 1967

Se alguém conseguir colocar a informação no off topic agradeço


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 22:12)

efcm disse:


> Infelizmente não consigo postar no Off Topic
> 
> mas esta a dar na RTP1 um programa sobres as cheias 1967
> 
> Se alguém conseguir colocar a informação no off topic agradeço


Já tinha postado. Está a ser impressionante!


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2017 às 01:53)

david 6 disse:


> máxima: *19.7ºC *(-4.0ºC)
> minima e actual: *15.5ºC*
> acumulado: *1mm*



minima acabou por ser *11.2ºC *(-2.8ºC)

por agora *10.3ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2017 às 11:37)

Dia nublado, bastante escuro em Alenquer.17 ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2017 às 11:49)

Aqui a mínima foi de 13,4ºC

Agora céu encoberto 15,9ºC acumulados 0,4mm e o dia não vai passar disto.. 

Entretanto a Sic noticias a meter a meteorologia na lama com noticias falsas de chuvas fortes  e trovoadas com ventos fortes nos próximos 7 dias... deviam ser proibidos de falar no tempo para o resto da vida cambada de incompetentes lixo de tv's


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Nov 2017 às 12:31)

Bom dia, por aqui estão 16,2ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2017 às 12:57)

15.7ºC e céu encoberto


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2017 às 13:06)

16,8,℃ caiu mais uns pingos, acumulado ate agora 0,6mm


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2017 às 13:46)

vai caindo uns pingos aqui, humidade muito alta, 97% e sente se bem isso


----------



## MSantos (25 Nov 2017 às 13:47)

Boa tarde!

Fim de semana por terras Ribatejanas de Benavente, por aqui manhã de céu encoberto. Há pouco esteve a chover fraco.

O radar indica alguma chuva sobre a Península de Setúbal e Alentejo Central, e parece vir mais a caminho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2017 às 13:57)

Por aqui o dia segue nublado, depois de uma manhã com algum nevoeiro, e muitta humidade.
O solo já tem aluma humidade, embora ainda superficial, mas já dá para meter as mãos á terra, e prosseguir com alguns trabalhos agrícolas.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2017 às 14:00)

Chuvisco apenas não passa disto 
Estão 17℃


----------



## WMeteo (25 Nov 2017 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,

Temperatura segue nos *17,8ºC*. 

Céu nublado e vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## criz0r (25 Nov 2017 às 14:18)

Boa tarde,

Previsão correcta do GFS, com a precipitação fraca a chegar precisamente a seguir ás 13h.
Vai portanto chovendo fraco por aqui, o suficiente para fazer correr as beiras. 16,1ºC actuais, 84% de humidade, vento fraco e 1020hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Nov 2017 às 14:39)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de céu encoberto, nevoeiro, e alguma morrinha. Muito à semelhança de ontem.

Hoje, mínima de *13,3ºC*. Temperatura actual de 17,3ºC.

Nos últimos dias os extremos foram:
21/11: *7,6ºC* / *17,9ºC*
22/11: *13,7ºC* / *18,7ºC*
23/11: *15,4ºC* / *20,5ºC*
24/11: *13,8ºC* / *19,3ºC*


----------



## rozzo (25 Nov 2017 às 15:18)

Por toda a zona envolvente a Lisboa nota-se (além da neblina) bastante fumo a pairar. Aliás, em muitas zonas o cheiro a queimadas é bastante intenso.
Felizmente já não há risco de incêndio claro. Ainda assim, o cheiro a queimado é bastante intenso em algumas zonas baixas, uma vez que há uma clara inversão com o aproximar da frente quente, e fica todo este fumo aprisionado cá em baixo, ainda para mais praticamente sem vento. Um dia de "smog".

De resto, vai chovendo fraco ocasionalmente, boa esta chuva e esta humidade para ir repondo lentamente alguma "normalidade" no estado dos solos claro.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Nov 2017 às 16:39)

rozzo disse:


> Por toda a zona envolvente a Lisboa nota-se (além da neblina) bastante fumo a pairar. Aliás, em muitas zonas o cheiro a queimadas é bastante intenso.
> Felizmente já não há risco de incêndio claro. Ainda assim, o cheiro a queimado é bastante intenso em algumas zonas baixas, uma vez que há uma clara inversão com o aproximar da frente quente, e fica todo este fumo aprisionado cá em baixo, ainda para mais praticamente sem vento. Um dia de "smog".
> 
> De resto, vai chovendo fraco ocasionalmente, boa esta chuva e esta humidade para ir repondo lentamente alguma "normalidade" no estado dos solos claro.



Não só nas zonas baixas. Hoje estou pela zona alta da Amadora e o cheiro a queimado é bastante intenso, além do fumo que se vê claramente no ar. Foi chovendo fraco desde o final da manhã até á cerca de 1 hora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2017 às 18:30)

O neveoiro por aqui persistiu nas zonas mais baixas durante todo o dia e agora com o decorrer da noite já está a alastrar a todo o lado.
Aproveitei o dia de hoje para cobrir com palha, e estilha 20 metros de um talude do meu terreno, para evitar a escorrencia superficial, e também para semear favas, que já estão atrasadas cerca de 20 dias em relação aos anos anteriores


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2017 às 18:34)

Boas,

Ao inicio da tarde chuviscou um pouco.
Sim aqui nas zonas rurais do concelho também observei muitas queimadas, uma delas enorme entre Malveira da Serra e Janes, felizmente com as condições atmosféricas actuais, não levantam qualquer perigo.
_________
Fotos de ontem de manhã na serra, entre os Capuchos e Pé da Serra.
Cota 330- 350 mts


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2017 às 19:02)

Por aqui a morrinha acumulou 0.3mm, uma fartura...


----------



## david 6 (25 Nov 2017 às 20:17)

minima: *10.2ºC *(-1.0ºC)
maxima: *17.9ºC *(-1.8ºC)
actual: *13.2ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (25 Nov 2017 às 21:31)

Boa noite 
*
10,1ºC*

Os aguaceiros durante a madrugada renderam *3,3mm*. 
Inicio da manhã com bastante nevoeiro que já se estava a formar novamente ao inicio da noite.


----------



## Teya (25 Nov 2017 às 21:43)

Boa noite, 
pois eu não me queixo, adoro este tempo assim e mesmo com o cheiro a queimado, esta humidade e neblina tornam os dias muito mais agradáveis. 15ºC e humidade no máximo


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2017 às 21:43)

Aqui o chuvisco do dia deu 0,8mm 

Máxima de 17,3ºC
Mínima de 13,4ºC

Agora estão 15,5ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Nov 2017 às 23:33)

Boas!
Não estava à espera de chuva hoje. 
Humidade sempre bem alta o dia todo. 
*0,6 mm* acumulados hoje.
O mês segue com 43 mm.


----------



## criz0r (26 Nov 2017 às 00:48)

Boa noite,

Nevoeiro cerrado aqui na Cova da Piedade e 100% de humidade. 15,0ºC actuais estagnados à quase 1h.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Nov 2017 às 17:58)

Boas, 

Ontem ainda choveu por aqui , hoje parece que está a prometer uma chuva fraca , espero por terça feira em que poderá chover bem .


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Nov 2017 às 18:14)

O dia hoje foi fresco, principalmente durante a manhã, pois os vento fraco também marcou presença.
Já a tarde foi mais amena.


----------



## criz0r (26 Nov 2017 às 23:43)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia desinteressante a juntar ao que temos tido, apenas a registar nebulosidade média/alta durante a tarde.
Extremos térmicos de hoje:

Máx: *17,5ºC*
Min: *13,3ºC*

Actual:

14,7ºC
64% h.r
Vento fraco
1026hPa


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Nov 2017 às 00:09)

Deixo aqui apenas a mínima, *11,3ºC
*
Boa semana a todos!


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2017 às 01:14)

minima: *9.1ºC *(-1.1ºC)
maxima: *17.7ºC *(-0.2ºC)
actual: *10.5ºC*


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Nov 2017 às 09:05)

Bom dia, aqui sigo com 10,6ºC e céu nublado, amanhã lá vêm ai a chuvinha tão bom.


----------



## criz0r (27 Nov 2017 às 12:31)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *12,8ºC* e madrugada sem grande relevância meteorológica. O dia segue com Céu em geral muito nublado.
Condições actuais:

15,0ºC
62% h.r
Vento fraco de Nordeste
1025hPa


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2017 às 12:47)

Mínima de 11,1ºC

Agora céu com algumas nuvens altas e o sol espreita e está ameno com 18,0ºC 

Não vai chover nada hoje  amanha a ver se me rende pelo menos 10mm mas com o azar que tenho aqui no máximo conto com 5mm para variar


----------



## WMeteo (27 Nov 2017 às 14:28)

Chuva fraca neste momento .


----------



## VimDePantufas (27 Nov 2017 às 14:31)

Boa tarde.
TActual 15,1ºC


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2017 às 15:11)

está a pingar por aqui


----------



## jamestorm (27 Nov 2017 às 15:40)

Ja esta a Pingar aqui em Alenquer


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 16:10)

Pelo radar já chove em Alcobaça, Pataias e Marinha Grande... será que chega cá?


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 16:28)

Aqui já estão a cair uns pingos...


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2017 às 16:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pelo radar já chove em Alcobaça, Pataias e Marinha Grande... será que chega cá?



O radar está mentiroso! Aqui em Leiria ainda não choveu embora o radar tenha indicado o contrário!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 16:41)

MSantos disse:


> O radar está mentiroso! Aqui em Leiria ainda não choveu embora o radar tenha indicado o contrário!


Aqui já chuviscou. Agora não sei porque estou em casa...

Edit: Fui ver e continua a chuviscar.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2017 às 17:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui já chuviscou. Agora não sei porque estou em casa...
> 
> Edit: Fui ver e continua a chuviscar.



Chuva fraca em Leiria! 

Temperaturas de 15/16ºC e ainda sem precipitação acumulada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 17:19)

Ouvi um trovão...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (27 Nov 2017 às 17:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ouvi um trovão...



Tens mesmo a certeza , por aqui já chuviscou , amanhã é que espero uma boa chuva no centro e sul e quem sabe trovoada .


----------



## dvieira (27 Nov 2017 às 18:00)

Também posso confirmar. Ouvi o trovão e caiu alguns pingos. Por agora penso que já não chove. Fiquei admirado pois só esperava alguma chuva para amanhã.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (27 Nov 2017 às 18:17)

Boa noite eis que por aqui também já chuvisca.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Nov 2017 às 18:23)

Por aqui hoje fui e vim do trabalho acompanhado por aguaceiros fracos.
O dia de hoje foi marcado por alguma nebulosidade e nota-se já algum arrefecimento mesmo durante o dia.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Nov 2017 às 18:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ouvi um trovão...





dvieira disse:


> Também posso confirmar. Ouvi o trovão e caiu alguns pingos. Por agora penso que já não chove. Fiquei admirado pois só esperava alguma chuva para amanhã.


Trovão não pode ter sido. Não havia ecos nessa zona que o justificasse.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2017 às 18:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Trovão não pode ter sido. Não havia ecos nessa zona que o justificasse.


Ambos ouvimos ele em Fátima e eu a meio caminho da Batalha...


----------



## david 6 (27 Nov 2017 às 18:32)

também apanhei chuva fraca na vila de Coruche, aqui na Fajarda tenho algumas zonas molhadas, deve ter caido algo também

minima: *9.6ºC *(+0.5ºC)
maxima: *17.5ºC *(-0.2ºC)
actual: *14.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2017 às 21:49)

Boas,

Ora bem, amanhã espero uns 10 mm/12 mm, vamos ver.
Hoje andei pelo Cadaval em trabalho, inicio de manhã algo frio por lá, paisagem verdejante qb,várias queimadas e agricultores a lavrarem os terrenos.
Olhando para os próximos dias, resume-se a descida valente das temperaturas, dias frios a caminho, ou melhor dias normais para a época do ano em que nos encontramos.


----------



## Sandie (27 Nov 2017 às 23:05)

Por aqui chuvisca desde há meia hora ...


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2017 às 23:46)

Chuviscou que mal molhou a estrada, claro que nada acumulou..


----------



## criz0r (28 Nov 2017 às 00:08)

Boa noite,

Têm caído por aqui alguns pingos esporádicos, ainda há coisa de 1h chegou mesmo a chover fraco durante cerca de 5 minutos.
Para já, a noite segue tranquila com 14,9ºC actuais e vento a soprar fraco de SE.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 00:28)

Boa noite!
Vai chuviscando por aqui. Não estava à espera de ver chuva tão cedo. 
O dia foi cinzento e bem frescote.


----------



## Candy (28 Nov 2017 às 00:31)

Boas,

Desde o fim da tarde que começou a choviscar. 
Agora já não é chuvisco! É chuva mesmo! Vai caindo constante, há já algum tempo.


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2017 às 00:36)

começa a chover por aqui também  mais cedo do que esperava


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2017 às 01:45)

Continua persistente


----------



## jamestorm (28 Nov 2017 às 02:14)

chove fraco em Alenquer.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2017 às 08:39)

Bom dia ao forum...
Está uma bela manhã de inverno em Cascais, chove certinho, sem vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 08:56)

Bom dia. Por aqui chove certinho. Quando me levantei estava tudo bem molhado e as calhas a correr ou seja a chuva começou durante a noite... não esperava!


----------



## Geopower (28 Nov 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Chuva fraca persistente. 13.4*C. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Nov 2017 às 09:04)

Bom dia, que bom chove fraco, hoje sim parece um dia de Inverno, o acumulado vai nos 1mm.


----------



## lm1960 (28 Nov 2017 às 09:17)

Bom dia,

Por aqui chove fraco mas certinho sem parar há 3 horas.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2017 às 09:26)

Eu estou de cama no Castêlo da Maia, mas a Netatmo na Quinta do Conde já informa que 7mm já ninguém lhos tira...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Nov 2017 às 09:28)

1,4mm, está muito bom para as terras.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2017 às 09:44)

Boas,

Por cá agora surgiu uma nova estação a escassos 800 metros de casa, excelente para acompanhar os acumulados.
Infelizmente fica a faltar uma cobertura decente do vento.
Sigo então com cerca de 5 mm.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Nov 2017 às 10:15)

chove bem desde madrugada, chuva fraca, mas sem parar 12ºC.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2017 às 10:34)

Boas

Mínima de *13,1ºC*

Já choveu mas agora não chove, o acumulado desde as 00h vai em *4,6mm*

Estão agora *14,8ºC* com vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2017 às 10:35)

Há actividade eléctrica ainda longe a SO,vamos ver o que aí vem.
Quer dizer, não está assim tão longe.


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2017 às 10:36)

que belo dia, pode ser chuva em geral fraca mas persistente ainda não parou a manhã toda


----------



## WMeteo (28 Nov 2017 às 10:46)

Bom dia,

A chuva já caiu por aqui, sendo que neste momento não chove.

Estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade) regista, até ao momento, um acumulado de *3,56 mm*.

Céu cinzento e vento fraco a moderado. Ao início da manhã, algum nevoeiro na serra, que entretanto já se dissipou.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 10:55)

Ah como sabe bem este tempo húmido e fresco. 
O acumulado de hoje vai em *3,7 mm*. Bem bom!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2017 às 10:57)

Não querendo ser exagerado, a mancha de precipitação do radar já mete respeito!


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2017 às 11:03)

Bom dia! 

Manhã fresca de chuva fraca persistente em Leiria, chove sem parar há algumas. 

Esta chuva é uma dádiva! Sem exageros de intensidade para não provocar enxurradas e erosão, e para ir repondo os níveis de água nos solos. por mim podia continuar todo o dia!

*Acumulados WU: *
Leiria (Parceiros): *9.9mm*
Leiria (Telheiro): *9.7mm*
Leiria (Parceiros): *8.6mm*
Leiria (Centro): *8.4mm*
Leiria (Barosa): *7.1mm*


----------



## Candy (28 Nov 2017 às 11:08)

Bom dia,

Por Peniche vai pingando. Choveu praticamente toda a noite e com momentos de chuva moderada. Não entendo os valores de acumulação, de precipitação, apresentados pelo ipma, relativamente à EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro. Mas como sempre digo, o que passa no centro de Peniche nem sempre passa pelo Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## AMFC (28 Nov 2017 às 11:26)

Prometedor o que aparece no radar.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Nov 2017 às 11:27)

Ainda não parou 3,6mm aqui no Couço e no bairro da areia 4,1mm.


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2017 às 11:34)

a chuva parou por agora, vou com *4.4mm *
o que lá vem no radar


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Nov 2017 às 12:23)

Ficou-se nos 3,6mm, agora esperar pelo grosso da festa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 12:30)

Aqui parou 15 min mas já voltou...

Edit: Está a aumentar, já chove bem.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2017 às 12:54)

Após uma curta pausa a chuva fraca voltou a cair por aqui! 
*
Acumulados WU: *
Leiria (Parceiros): *10.9mm*
Leiria (Telheiro): *10.9mm*
Leiria (Centro):* 9.4mm*
Leiria (Parceiros): *9.1mm*
Leiria (Barosa): *7.6mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 13:04)

O distrito de Setúbal vai levar com uma bela carga de água daqui a nada:





Por aqui vai chovendo fraco e o acumulado vai subindo lentamente.* 3,8 mm*


----------



## WMeteo (28 Nov 2017 às 13:09)

Regresso da chuva fraca .

Temperatura segue nos *13,1ºC*.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Nov 2017 às 13:17)

por aqui nao chove desde ha uma hora...mas essas imagens dizem q vem aí mais


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 13:24)

Que chuvada!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 13:40)

Acalmou, mas vai chovendo moderado.
*6,2 mm*.


----------



## Geopower (28 Nov 2017 às 13:44)

Chuva moderada no Areeiro. Bastante escuro para sul.


----------



## Sandie (28 Nov 2017 às 13:50)

Grande carga de água !!! , durante pelo menos 5 minutos, há tanto tempo que não via isto ! Agora continua a chover fraco, e acabo de ouvir um trovão.

Edit: e mais 2 trovões, ao longe


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2017 às 13:59)

Está a chover mas no máximo cai moderado nada de torrencial. 
Acumulados até agora 5,2mm
Temperatura 16,1ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2017 às 14:02)

Chove bem desde a madrugada, mínima de *11,9ºC
*
Acumulado nos *9,4 mm*


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2017 às 14:02)

volta a chover aqui mas nada de especial ainda, em geral fraca, 14.6ºC


----------



## Mike26 (28 Nov 2017 às 14:08)

Chove de forma moderada há bastante tempo sem interrupções  acumulado na EMA de Rio de Mouro vai em *9,9mm* para já.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 14:25)

Boa tarde

Chove fraco desde as 23:30 de ontem. Acumulou só a partir das 5:30 e com períodos de intensidade variável, embora sem passar do fraco, acumulou até ao momento *5,6mm*.

*1009,4 hPa* em descida lenta (pressão não reduzida)
Vento fraco de ENE.NE.
Temperatura estável agora nos *14,5ºC*, passou por uma máxima de *15,0ºC* entre as 12h e as 12h30, mínima *12,2ºC* entre as 6h e as 7h.

A evolução da frente quente é lenta:











Em Lisboa(Gago Coutinho) a pressão desce regularmente, *1015,2 hPa* às 14:00 (*1014,8 hPa* em Geofísico).

*5,5 mm* na última hora em Lisboa (Gago Coutinho), *6,3 mm* em Geofísico.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2017 às 14:26)

À distância, na Quinta do Conde já levo 14mm e a contar. Segundo bom evento seguido...


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2017 às 14:27)

Vai caindo fraca a chuva, acumulados 6,4mm, já não chego aos 10mm...enfim pelo menos este mês já chegou aos 20mm 

PS:A linha até parte aqui nesta zona, isto parece bruxaria...


----------



## AMFC (28 Nov 2017 às 14:31)

Já deu tudo o que tinha a dar ? Se ficar por aqui é um bocado flop, o radar prometia bem melhor.


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2017 às 14:37)

AMFC disse:


> Já deu tudo o que tinha a dar ? Se ficar por aqui é um bocado flop, o radar prometia bem melhor.



Ainda haverá bastante chuva para cair ao longo da próxima noite, muita da precipitação ainda irá ser gerada ao longo da zona de "colisão" das massas de ar, portanto não aparecendo grande coisa actualmente no radar.

Não há é muito consenso nos modelos de onde será mais razoável o acumulado...

O choque de massas de dar irá manter uma linha instável com uma orientação W-E, que irá despejando alguma precipitação fraca a moderada um pouco por todo o centro e sul do país. Agora resta saber a que latitude fica a faixa mais intensa, onde a precipitação moderada será mais persistente dando acumulados mais interessantes.

O GFS arrisca mais a Norte de Lisboa e pelo Alto Alentejo ou Beira Baixa, o Canadiano mais sobre Lisboa/Setúbal e pelo Baixo Alentejo, o ECMWF também ligeiramente diferente.
Venha o diabo e escolha! 

Será mesmo um dia/noite de *Nowcasting*...


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2017 às 14:39)

Já está a ficar mais claro a chuva já mal cai e o acumulado é de *6,8mm* e possivelmente está terminado por hoje... 20,6mm este mês 
É mais um evento aquém do esperado para aqui  mas já contava com isso.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 14:41)

miguel disse:


> PS:A linha até parte aqui nesta zona, isto parece bruxaria...


Seria interessante fazer um estudo nessa zona. A orografia da Arrábida deve estar servir como bloqueio, não sei. 
_________
Por aqui chuvisca.
*10,0 mm *


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2017 às 14:42)

vai chovendo bem agora neste momento


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 14:42)

Acumulados hoje em algumas estações IPMA, até às *14:00*:

*12,3 mm* Praia da Rainha (8,0 mm ma última hora)
*11,2 mm* Lisboa(Geofísico)
*10,8 mm* Cabo Raso
*  9,8 mm* Lisboa(Gago Coutinho)
*8,3 mm* Lisboa(Ajuda)
*6,7 mm* Barreiro(Lavradio)
*5,3 mm* Setúbal


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2017 às 14:45)

miguel disse:


> Já está a ficar mais claro a chuva já mal cai e o acumulado é de *6,8mm* e possivelmente está terminado por hoje... 20,6mm este mês
> É mais um evento aquém do esperado para aqui  mas já contava com isso.



Até podes ter azar e pouco mais chover aí, pois como disse no post atrás, está um bocado incerta a zona onde vai chover mais.
Só mesmo indo acompanhando o satélite e radar ao longo do dia, pois a localização muda muito de modelo para modelo.

Mas daí a dizer que provavelmente está terminado o evento... 
Parece-me um bocado redutor, olhando para os modelos, visto que o evento ainda parece ter muita água para dar até à próxima madrugada. Mas ok...


----------



## remember (28 Nov 2017 às 14:56)

Boas, sigo com 12,9ºC na estação principal de seguimento e com 13,5ºC no Auriol, a saga continua têm chovido razoável, umas vezes mais moderado que outras, a pressão têm vindo sempre a diminuir está agora com 1014 hPa e indicação de chuva e trovoada


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2017 às 15:10)

Os acumulados continuam modestos por aqui. Desde o meu ultimo post houve estações que não registaram mais precipitação.
*
Acumulados WU: *
Leiria (Telheiro):* 11.4mm*
Leiria (Parceiros): *10.9mm*
Leiria (Parceiros): *9.7mm*
Leiria (Centro):* 9.4mm*
Leiria (Barosa): *7.6mm*

O céu mantém-se encoberto e o tempo frio, parece-me que as máximas hoje não deverão alcançar os 15ºC.


----------



## WMeteo (28 Nov 2017 às 15:21)

Deixou neste momento de chover por aqui.

Precipitação acumulada na estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade): *6,86 mm*. 

Temperatura actual: *13ºC*.


----------



## Mike26 (28 Nov 2017 às 15:39)

Por aqui a chuva também já parou há quase uma hora. Acumulado de *15,2mm *até agora, na esperança que ainda caia mais alguma coisa durante a tarde e noite  
A acompanhar.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Nov 2017 às 16:33)

Boas , 

Choveu bastante , neste momento um acumulado de 15,1 mm , vamos ver se vai aos 20 mm de acumulados era bastante bom .


----------



## WMeteo (28 Nov 2017 às 16:33)

Regresso da chuva fraca . 

Vento moderado.


----------



## criz0r (28 Nov 2017 às 16:36)

Boa tarde,

Acabei agora de chegar de Setúbal e Palmela e por volta das 13h apanhei uma valente chuvada que durou cerca de 30 minutos.
O acumulado, aqui na Cova da Piedade está a ser bem generoso até ao momento com 10,5mm. Aguardemos pelas próximas horas.
O mês segue com 42,9mm.

Temp actual: 13,9ºC
Humidade 99%
Vento fraco de Norte
Pressão: 1012hPa


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Nov 2017 às 16:40)

Voltou a chuva , acho que podemos vir a ter animação em relação á trovoada mais logo á noite .


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2017 às 16:48)

Para já, 16.1mm... Vamos ver se chegamos aos 20mm desta vez também.


----------



## criz0r (28 Nov 2017 às 16:51)

Chove moderado e certinho novamente, oxalá fosse assim em todo o País. 0,6mm.


----------



## srr (28 Nov 2017 às 17:15)

6,5 mm . até agora. 17h00


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2017 às 17:22)

Por aqui sigo com uma uma chuva bem caída, mesmo não sendo muita, é uma bela rega.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 17:36)

Que chuvada monumental!


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2017 às 17:45)

Já passei os 20mm. Deve estar a cair bem, agora...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 18:07)

Já parou de chover.
Por aqui o acumulado vai em *12,2 mm*. O mês segue com 53,2 mm.
Bom, bom era acabar o dia com trovoada.


----------



## WMeteo (28 Nov 2017 às 18:41)

Por aqui a chuva tem caído, praticamente de forma ininterrupta, nas últimas duas horas. Apesar de quase sempre de forma fraca, destaque para o facto de pelas 18h ter caído de forma moderada. 

Precipitação acumulada registada pela Estação PROCIV Torres Vedras (cidade): *10,16 mm*. 

Temperatura actual: *12,7ºC*.


----------



## Geopower (28 Nov 2017 às 18:45)

Continua a chuva persistente . Neste momento chuva moderada. 14.1ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## Teya (28 Nov 2017 às 18:46)

Por aqui tenho tido chuva desde ontem pelas 23:30 com algumas breves paragens ou por vezes muito fraca. Ainda vai chover bem até ao fim do dia e mais alguma coisa durante a madrugada, por mim já não parava até ao verão :P
Temperatura 13.9ºC


----------



## Candy (28 Nov 2017 às 18:46)

Peniche
Tem estado a chover torrencialmente! Foi uma molha das antigas!


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2017 às 18:58)

E chove, e chove e chove...
Depois da chuvada da tarde e de alguma acalmia, a chuva regressou à zona da grande Lisboa, e está persistente, de modo geral fraca a moderada, mas com períodos ocasionalmente mais intensos.

Pelo satélite e pelas previsões dos modelos ainda deve cair mais umas horas.
Vamos ver se não poderá haver alguns problemas na zona a continuar este regime...
A verdade é que a frente vai-se regenerando e pouco se desloca, ali na fronteira entre massas de ar. 

Temos portanto muita convergência, alguma instabilidade, e muita humidade mesmo nos níveis baixos. Toda esta humidade está a ser facilmente "despejada" ao encontrar a muito modesta orografia aqui da zona, sinal que está muito saturada a camada, e portanto há muita água disponível para precipitar.
Bate certo com as cartas de alguns mesoescalas que tinham faixas de precipitação estacionárias por bastantes horas nas regiões litorais.

Finalmente uma situação "invernosa"!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (28 Nov 2017 às 19:10)

rozzo disse:


> E chove, e chove e chove...
> Depois da chuvada da tarde e de alguma acalmia, a chuva regressou à zona da grande Lisboa, e está persistente, de modo geral fraca a moderada, mas com períodos ocasionalmente mais intensos.
> 
> Pelo satélite e pelas previsões dos modelos ainda deve cair mais umas horas.
> ...




As maquinas estao a postos. Será que teremos trovoada??


----------



## windchill (28 Nov 2017 às 19:16)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> As maquinas estao a postos. Será que teremos trovoada??



A minha também já está ali no pedestral!!


----------



## AMFC (28 Nov 2017 às 19:20)

Pois tal como tinhas previsto, quem sabe sabe, eu vou aprendendo e divertindo-me 



rozzo disse:


> E chove, e chove e chove...
> Depois da chuvada da tarde e de alguma acalmia, a chuva regressou à zona da grande Lisboa, e está persistente, de modo geral fraca a moderada, mas com períodos ocasionalmente mais intensos.
> 
> Pelo satélite e pelas previsões dos modelos ainda deve cair mais umas horas.
> ...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (28 Nov 2017 às 19:21)

windchill disse:


> A minha também já está ali no pedestral!!




Ja tenho tudo pronto


----------



## DaniFR (28 Nov 2017 às 19:34)

Dia de chuva fraca e chuviscos. 

9,4mm acumulados


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2017 às 19:39)

30mm!!! Nice...


----------



## dASk (28 Nov 2017 às 20:01)

Mas que bela rega hoje na margem sul! Isto é um dia raro, contando-se talvez meia dúzia por ano! E pelo radar parece que o choque de massas de ar continua a fazer crescer células a caminho da nossa zona! Adoro  Finalmente começo a ver os campos com água e as plantas finalmente a terem força! Quem diria que estamos em final de Novembro. Mas enfim... Melhor situação agora do que há algumas semanas atrás apesar de tudo!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Nov 2017 às 20:13)

Por aqui a noite segue com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## StormRic (28 Nov 2017 às 20:20)

Muita chuva pela região oeste, a chegar agora até ao Tejo:


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2017 às 20:25)

chove moderado


----------



## Geopower (28 Nov 2017 às 20:34)

Volta a chover moderado.13.9ºC


----------



## david 6 (28 Nov 2017 às 20:36)

chuva forte  13.3ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2017 às 20:50)

11mm ate agora aqui


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Nov 2017 às 20:51)

Que grande carga de água neste momento em Lisboa , este dia está a ser bem regado , já conto com 22,2 mm .


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2017 às 20:53)

30.4mm para já e continua a chover, segundo a Netatmo.
Onde estou (Maia) mal caíram umas pingas todo o dia. Está é frio.


----------



## criz0r (28 Nov 2017 às 20:55)

13,4mm. Chuva forte já há quase 10m.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 21:14)

miguel disse:


> 11mm ate agora aqui


Já tens mais de 10 mm...é pouco mas passou ao menos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Nov 2017 às 21:21)

joselamego disse:


> Já tens mais de 10 mm...é pouco mas passou ao menos
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O miguel vai aos 15 mm ainda , já não é nada mau , aqui a chuva tem durado quase sempre , mas muito alternada , momentos de chuva intensa , momentos de chuva ou moderada , isto é que é bom .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

Mais uma grande carga de água , os acumulados não param de subir e é isso que nós queremos , conto agora com 24,9 mm .


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2017 às 21:31)

É preciso eu não estar em casa para perder isto... 36mm...


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

Chove moderado e sem vento, obviamente frente quente.

Não esperava tanta chuva hoje para Lisboa, mas também já tendo a baixar as expectativas... 16,4 mm

Esta chuva veio mesmo a calhar para o Alentejo, o galardoado deste evento. 

Rio Jamor já segue regimento de Inverno, bastante feroz.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

mr. phillip disse:


> É preciso eu não estar em casa para perder isto... 36mm...


Importante é chover , centro e sul hoje com alguns bons acumulados 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (28 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

Chove forte já há 10 minutos! E moderado há 30 minutos.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Nov 2017 às 21:33)

Por aqui começou a chover por volta da hora de almoço (fraca a moderada e pontualmente foi forte), com algumas pausas pelo meio, agora continua a chover com pouca intensidade. 
Foi um bom dia de chuva pena não continuar.


----------



## dASk (28 Nov 2017 às 21:33)

De facto e olhando para o radar ganhamos a lotaria da precipitação e olhando para o resto do mapa do continente. Chove forte a moderado. Sempre a somar. Que dádiva!


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2017 às 21:40)

miguel disse:


> 11mm ate agora aqui


Hoje estás a encher a barriga, Miguel￼￼


----------



## criz0r (28 Nov 2017 às 21:41)

Em 1h o acumulado ficou nos 9,6mm. Plenamente justificado o aviso amarelo para o Distrito de Setúbal.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

Boas,

Por aqui superou as expectativas.
Agora com os dados na nova estação aqui de Alcabideche.
*19,5 mm* bem bom.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2017 às 21:43)

Chove bem e vai em 16,0mm


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 21:44)

miguel disse:


> Chove bem e vai em 16,0mm


Boa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2017 às 21:46)

miguel disse:


> Chove bem e vai em 16,0mm


Que continue


----------



## Thomar (28 Nov 2017 às 21:52)

Continua a chover bem, e já viram as imagens de satélite e de radar do IPMA? Vem ainda lá muita chuva nas próximas duas horas.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2017 às 21:53)

Perto, muito perto dos 40mm.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2017 às 21:55)

Acalmou a intensidade mas vai caindo certa, acumulou ate agora *17,8mm* 

14,1℃


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2017 às 22:00)

miguel disse:


> Acalmou a intensidade mas vai caindo certa, acumulou ate agora *17,8mm*
> 
> 14,1℃



Ora vês? 

Estavas a dar tudo por terminado muito antes do tempo há largas horas. Uma pessoa realmente baixa as expectativas para não ter desilusões, mas também não é preciso exagerar! Estava bem visível que ainda ias ter mais uns bons milímetros hoje.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2017 às 22:03)

É o desespero de muitos fiascos 

Vai em 18,0mm  a chuva agora cai fraca


----------



## undersnite (28 Nov 2017 às 22:24)

Finalmente um dia à Sr. Inverno, com amplitude térmica quase nula, 11.9º/13.3º.
Acumulado "apenas" de 14.5mm, pois o grosso da chuva passou a sul (incluindo a molha que apanhei em Lx às 21h30).


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2017 às 22:24)

Já passou os 40mm... Que belo evento na Quinta do Conde...


----------



## windchill (28 Nov 2017 às 22:26)

Um bom evento molhado, é certo, mas um bom fiasco eléctrico também...


----------



## meko60 (28 Nov 2017 às 22:30)

Boa noite.
Até agora o acumulado vai nos 36,4mm,nada mau.


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2017 às 22:41)

Aqui vai em *19,6mm* vai caindo fraca mas persistente


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Nov 2017 às 22:49)

Boa noite, que belo dia de chuvinha assim dá gosto aos meses que não via isto, o acumulado é de 15,6mm não é muito mas o que conta é que caiu sempre certinha regando bem os campos.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2017 às 23:06)

Fico contente que algumas zonas que estavam com grande carência estejam a ser contempladas com chuvinha boa! 

Aqui por Leiria não fomos dos mais contemplados, mas não me queixo! 

*Acumulados WU: *
Leiria (Telheiro):* 12.7mm*
Leiria (Parceiros): *11.9mm*
Leiria (Centro):* 10.4mm*
Leiria (Parceiros): *10.2mm*
Leiria (Barosa): *8.4mm*


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

*20,8mm* assim ta bem  vai caindo certinha


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2017 às 23:27)

Por aqui subiu agora aos *20,1 mm * graças aos aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## meteocaldas (28 Nov 2017 às 23:32)

Finalmente um dia como já não se via desde Março, não tanto pela quantidade de precipitação, mas sobretudo pela persistência consistente e regular da precipitação ao longo de quase 24horas.
Aqui vai o resumo do dia no comparativo das 23:15








Nenhuma precipitação no norte, bastante precipitação no centro e no sul.
Bacia do Sado e do Mira, finalmente vão verdejar! Passei por lá este fim de semana e até dava dó tanta secura!
E agora só resta esperar pelo dia 7. Se os modelos se confirmarem, vão ser vários dias de guarda chuva :-)

http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxpstations.php (comparativo)
http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp  (PC, Tablet e Mobile)


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Nov 2017 às 23:32)

Notável as duas massas de ar sobre o país agora, a sul a quente, a norte a fria. Consequentemente, temperaturas mais altas a sul, amplitude térmica baixa no centro, e temperaturas frias no norte. 






Muita chuva agora a cair sobre o Alentejo, parece um milagre.

Por aqui o dia já deve estar feito:

Belas CC: *23 mm *
Belas: *16,4 mm*
Rio Mouro: *25,0 mm*

No geral, acumulados pomposos na AML, pelo WU vejo algumas estações a rondar os 40 mm, principalmente em Almada e Cascais/Oeiras.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Nov 2017 às 23:33)

Acumulados neste momento de 28.2 mm , que grande chuva , e ainda vai chovendo fraco mas pode aumentar de intensidade para moderada .


----------



## DaniFR (28 Nov 2017 às 23:42)

Boa noite

Ambiente fantástico por aqui. 12,7°C, nevoeiro cerrado, chuviscos muito fracos (borrifo), muita humidade. Já tinha saudades do tempo assim.


----------



## vortex (28 Nov 2017 às 23:49)

Boas! Por aqui sigo com 26mm de acumulado do dia e continua a chover bem!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 23:49)

Boa noite!
Uns belos e redondinhos *20,0 mm* acumulados, por aqui. 
O mês segue com *63,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (28 Nov 2017 às 23:51)

*22,6mm* vai caindo fraca 

14,0℃


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2017 às 00:02)

*23,2mm* no dia de ontem..

Agora inicia o novo dia com chuva, a ver o que acumula o resto da madrugada.. O,2mm para ja e temperatura de 14,0℃


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Nov 2017 às 00:07)

Por aqui o acumulado foi de 17.1mm , desde que instalei a estação sigo com 33.9mm! Lá para dia 6/7 de Dezembro teremos mais qualquer coisa


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2017 às 00:25)

máxima: *14.8ºC *(-2.7ºC)
minima: *11.3ºC *(+1.7ºC)
acumulado: *16mm*
actual: *12.3ºC  *e ainda com alguma esperança que apanhe o aguaceiro que está do outro lado do Tejo para acumular no dia de hoje nem que seja 0.1


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2017 às 00:27)

23,4mm deste evento até agora. Novembro contabiliza 55,8m , dia espectacular de Inverno com frio à mistura.
Actual:

13,5ºC
100% h.r
Vento a 7,2km/h
1009hPa


----------



## Jorge_scp (29 Nov 2017 às 00:40)

Por Sesimbra o evento já ultrapassou os 30 mm: *29,7 mm* acumulados ontem + *0,8 mm* hoje


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2017 às 08:25)

Bom dia. Céu repleto de cirrus, sinal de mudança para bom tempo. 10°C quando sai de casa às 7h.

Muitas folhas pelas ruas de Lisboa, esta semana deve ter sido a mais intensa da queda e evolução da cor. 

Dezembro aproxima-se, esperemos que não seja dominado pelo AA.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Nov 2017 às 09:28)

Bom dia. Contabilidade final para o dia de ontem: 44.4mm... Excelente!
Depois da meia noite ainda tive 0.3mm.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (29 Nov 2017 às 09:31)

Bom dia, hoje o sol está de regresso e estão 10,3ºC, o total do mês vai nos 43,8mm mais um mês seco incrivel.


----------



## srr (29 Nov 2017 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

Aqui soma se 8,00 - muito pouco.

Que saudades de pelo menos 2 dias de chuva consecutiva.

Chove no máximo 1 , 2 , 3 horas , será que a chuva anda cansada ? :-)


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2017 às 10:06)

Boas!

Dia bem diferente de ontem aqui em Leiria! Hoje temos uma manhã fresca de Sol.

Agora vem o fresquinho!


----------



## Maria Papoila (29 Nov 2017 às 10:19)

Olá,
Depois de um par de dias de chuva abundante, hoje (marquês de pombal) o céu está azul e há um ventinho fresco a soprar. A Auriol marca 12º mas andando na rua fica-se com a sensação que não está muito frio (pelo menos aquele frio que eu esperava que estivesse...). Bem-vindo Outono 
P.S. Então e agora já choveu para repor níveis ou ainda só deu para molhar a parte de cima da terra aí nos campos?


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2017 às 10:20)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Olá,
> Depois de um par de dias de chuva abundante, hoje (marquês de pombal) o céu está azul e há um ventinho fresco a soprar. A Auriol marca 12º mas andando na rua fica-se com a sensação que não está muito frio (pelo menos aquele frio que eu esperava que estivesse...). Bem-vindo Outono
> P.S. Então e agora já choveu para repor níveis ou ainda só deu para molhar a parte de cima da terra aí nos campos?



Esta chuva foi muito boa, mas ainda é claramente insuficiente.


----------



## meteocaldas (29 Nov 2017 às 10:50)

E aqui vai o resumo da precipitação nas últimas 24 horas nas estações nacionais, com esses valores incríveis para Beja que segundo o radar do IPMA, ocorreram na sua maior parte entre as 19:00 e as 20:00.









http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxextremes.php    - _(valores extremos últimas 24h portugal e mundo)_
http://www.meteocaldas.com/pc/wxradar.php     - _(radar IPMA últimas 24 horas)_


----------



## André Filipe Bom (29 Nov 2017 às 10:56)

meteocaldas disse:


> E aqui vai o resumo da precipitação nas últimas 24 horas nas estações nacionais, com esses valores incríveis para Beja que segundo o radar do IPMA, ocorreram entre as 19:00 e as 20:00.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



103mm isso não será erro?, fui ao IPMA e estão 35mm ontem.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2017 às 11:10)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> 103mm isso não será erro?, fui ao IPMA e estão 35mm ontem.


O @meteocaldas refere-se ao rainrate e não à precipitação acumulada.


----------



## VimDePantufas (29 Nov 2017 às 11:20)

Bom dia,
Dia de céu práticamente limpo com o sol a levar a melhor
Estão agora 10,9ºC


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2017 às 11:24)

Essa tabela, se é _Rain Rate_, é muito enganadora.

Não me faz muito sentido resumos de rankings diários de _Rain Rate_. Também fiquei a olhar espantado para os valores, pois obviamente a primeira coisa que uma pessoa associa é precipitação total acumulada...


----------



## jamestorm (29 Nov 2017 às 11:28)

em Alenquer choveu muito e durante varias horas, estavam a falar de 28 mm, mas eu acho que deve ter sido mais. Infelizmente n#ao tenho valores meus...


----------



## meteocaldas (29 Nov 2017 às 11:33)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> 103mm isso não será erro?, fui ao IPMA e estão 35mm ontem.


Obrigado pela chamada de atenção. Tens razão, eu tb fui verificar isso e já confirmei com o resultado da meteo@lentejo que bate certo com o IPMA.
Estes valores extremos foram obtidos entre as 06:00 de 28nov e as 06:00 de hoje, e compilados pelo ogimet.com, (que tem uma base de dados de todas as estações oficiais no mundo). A página dos extremos em Portugal está aqui:

https://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsyn...ano=2017&mes=11&day=29&hora=06&Enviar=Ver#R24

Eles no inicio bem avisam que:
_*Aviso*: Se han introducido muchos filtros de calidad de los datos. No obstante, algunos valores extremos pueden ser falsos debido a errores inesperados en la codificación de synops.Téngase en cuenta que solamente se listan los valores que se obtienen mediante partes synops y que se difunden internacionalmente. Seguro que muchos otros lugares han registrado valores destacables
_
De qualquer forma, já utilizo estes dados há dois anos e nunca me chamou a atenção qualquer discrepância significativa com os valores IPMA, por isso fico na duvida se como diz o Tiagolco, desta vez, e por troca de dados, eles não terão usado o rainrate em vez da precipitação 
É a primeira vez que noto um erro destes, porque é claro que os dados do IPMA e da meteo@lentejo são bem mas credíveis e servem de referência.
Lançada a dúvida, daqui em diante vou estar muito mais atento a estes resultados da Ogimet até tirar uma conclusão definitiva.
Curiosamente, o meteociel também dá valores das 06:00 às 06:00 e para Beja são 54mm no aeroporto e 42mm na cidade, o que tb não coincide com o IPMA, apesar do meteociel tb usar as estações IPMA! Vá-se lá entender estas disparidades :-)





http://www.meteocaldas.com/mtp


----------



## WMeteo (29 Nov 2017 às 11:34)

Bom dia,

Temperatura mínima: *9,5ºC*. 

Precipitação acumulada durante a madrugada (estação PROCIV Torres Vedras): *0,25 mm*. 

Manhã caracterizada por alguma nebulosidade, mas com o sol quase sempre presente. Vento fraco.
________________________________

@jonas_87 sabes se a estação da rede SNIRH do Sobral está a funcionar correctamente no âmbito dos dados relativos à precipitação? Ou não estou a realizar a leitura correcta dos mesmos ou então algo se passa. Por exemplo, relativamente à passada Quinta-Feira, dia 24 de Novembro, a referida estação apresenta valores muito altos no que se refere à precipitação horária, e julgo que em horas em que não houve chuva.
Para o dia de ontem, o valor foi de *29,7 mm*.
Dado esta estação servir igualmente de referência, daí eu solicitar este esclarecimento.


----------



## fhff (29 Nov 2017 às 13:50)

Por Sintra, Nafarros, o evento acumulou 18 mm.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2017 às 13:55)

Boas

Mínima de *11,6ºC*

Precipitação do inicio da madrugada *0,8mm*
Ontem ficou em* 23,2mm*

Agora muito sol e *16,3ºC* com vento fraco a moderado, rajada máxima até agora *32km/h*


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2017 às 14:03)

Esta chuva, apesar de pouca, já deu para "ensopar" cerca de uns 25 a 30 cm, pois com a exada, já não encontro terra seca com facilidade.
O poço da minha horta já subiu cerca de 1 metro o nível da água, mas agora se lhe fosse retirar a água ele voltava ao nivel em que estava, pois esta chuva não afectou em nada o lençol freático.


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2017 às 14:30)

Bom dia,

Depois de um evento que deixou acumulados razoáveis por aqui, o dia segue solarengo e relativamente agradável.
Bastou um mês, com alguma precipitação digna desse nome para deixar o Parque da Paz bem verdinho.


----------



## fhff (29 Nov 2017 às 15:00)

Bastante vento e frio pelo litoral sintrense.  Sigo com 12,5° C


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2017 às 16:01)

Temperatura já a baixar desde o almoço, sinal de massa de ar fria. Máxima ficou nos 13,5°C, bem baixa. 

Céu completamente limpo, o vento arrepia com cada brisa.


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2017 às 16:02)

agora vem o frio, por aqui 14.5ºC e vento


----------



## WMeteo (29 Nov 2017 às 16:36)

Temperatura a descer, neste momento sigo com *12,1ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2017 às 17:31)

Boas,

O vento não dá tréguas, tem soprado moderado durante todo o dia embora a rajada máxima seja de apenas 34km/h.
A temperatura desce a bom ritmo e associada a este vento moderado acentua e de que maneira o desconforto térmico.
13,2ºC actuais e 57% de humidade.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Nov 2017 às 18:14)

Temperatura a descer a bom ritmo , quero ter pelo menos uma mínima de 6/7 graus amanhã de manhã , vamos ver , nos próximos dias vamos ter um frio a sério .


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2017 às 18:17)

Máxima hoje de *16,7ºC*

Agora estão *12,1ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Nov 2017 às 19:35)

Vai descendo a temperatura , neste momento *10,8ºC *com algum vento , que quando sopra é gélido .


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2017 às 19:55)

A noite por aqui segue bem fresca, e para fazer face a isso, acabei de abrir a partir de hoje, a época da lareira.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Nov 2017 às 20:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A noite por aqui segue bem fresca, e para fazer face a isso, acabei de abrir a partir de hoje, a época da lareira.




Eu cá vou abrir a época da lareira a 13 de dezembro hehehehe .


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Nov 2017 às 20:38)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Eu cá vou abrir a época da lareira a 13 de dezembro hehehehe .



Eu por norma, todos o anos faço a inauguração sempre no dia de S.Martinho, 11 de Novembro, aproveito para assar as castanhas, mas este ano, não se justificava, devido ás temperaturas mais elevadas.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Nov 2017 às 21:50)

Boa noite

Sigo com *4,2ºC*, a arrefecer bem.  As próximas noites prometem ser bem frias.


----------



## DRC (29 Nov 2017 às 21:50)

Boa noite,
Temperatura nos 9,9ºC e humidade relativa nos 61% pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2017 às 21:59)

Boas,

Hoje iniciamos um ciclo de dias algo frias.
Não acredito que vá registar mínimas muito baixas, pela simples razão que o vento não vai deixar, é pena, enfim morar numa zona tremendamente ventosa é assim mesmo. Agora em sítios abrigados/ menos ventosos, vão se registar mínimas bem baixas e a forte geada vai aparecer.


T.actual: *9,1ºC
*
O acumulado mensal ficou nos *65 mm*, ou seja practicamente 50 %.
Agora vem aí muito sol e lestada com pouca humidade em locais expostos ao vento, portanto...


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2017 às 22:18)

Boa noite,

De facto o vento não quer acalmar e a temperatura desce em modo Caracol. 11,6ºC actuais e 60% de humidade.
A máxima de hoje ficou-se pelos *15,9ºC*.


----------



## Geopower (29 Nov 2017 às 22:25)

Temperatura atual: 10,7ºC. Vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Nov 2017 às 22:25)

Sensação térmica horrível com este vento, parece que estão 5°C.

As mínimas dos próximos 10 dias vão ser interessantes, prevêem mínimas de 4°C em Lisboa, logo em Belas é possível chegar aos 0°C. Dezembro ira começar com temperaturas abaixo da media.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2017 às 22:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sensação térmica horrível com este vento, parece que estão 5°C.
> 
> As mínimas dos próximos 10 dias vão ser interessantes, prevêem mínimas de 4°C em Lisboa, logo em Belas é possível chegar aos 0°C. Dezembro ira começar com temperaturas abaixo da media.



Sim concordo, vao ser interessantes, só que muitas vezes  os modelos falham na previsão pois parece que a velocidade do vento não entra na _equação_ da previsão da temperatura mínima. Pode é acontecer algo que volta e meia ocorre, o ar frio instalado é suficente para ter minimas baixas mesmo com vento, vai ser interessante de  acompanhar. Por exemplo o foreca(ECM) dá cerca de 6 dias seguidos para aqui com mínima de 4ºC, isso é muito raro, não o valor, mas os 6 dias seguidos. Enfim estaremos cá para aferir a situação.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (29 Nov 2017 às 22:48)

Boa noite, hoje a máxima foi além dos 15,8ºC, por agora estão 7,3ºC.


----------



## david 6 (29 Nov 2017 às 23:57)

máxima: *15.5ºC *(+0.7ºC)
minima e actual: *6.9ºC *(-4.4ºC)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Nov 2017 às 07:38)

Bom dia... Acordamos em Carcavelos com temperatura francamente fria... 5.1 graus.
Céu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2017 às 08:13)

Boas,

Mínima igualmente fria por cá, cerca de 6,3 graus. Só não desceu mais devido o suspeito do costume, vento.

Os carros nem estão com aquela humidade, sinal claro que em sítios expostos é um frio mais seco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2017 às 09:08)

Bom dia a todos! Não sei qual foi a mínima mas foi bastante baixa, porque formou-se muita geada, aliás a esta hora mantém-se...


----------



## fhff (30 Nov 2017 às 09:11)

Por Dois Portos, hoje de manhã (foto). 
Por Colares,  segue com 5,5°C


----------



## VimDePantufas (30 Nov 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia,

Mais fresquito hoje.
TMínima 1,6ºC
TActual 4,4ºC


----------



## André Filipe Bom (30 Nov 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia, a minma foi de 3,1ºC, esperava menos, agora estão 9,1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## srr (30 Nov 2017 às 09:55)

Minima de 1º e muita geada.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2017 às 10:52)

Boas,

Neste momento *11,5ºC*

Hoje os meus familiares de uma aldeia do norte do concelho de Mafra, tiveram geada.
Belos registos que em tempos fazia por lá, e cheguei a reportar muitas vezes aqui.
______

Nos próximos dias tenho que perceber se vale ou não a pena passar pelo Pisão, pois a porcaria do vento não parece desarmar, é pena, pois caso contrario aquele vale congelava por completo.


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2017 às 11:27)

Bom dia,

O vento tem soprado moderado a forte desde ontem e ainda não acalmou. Consequência disso foi a mínima a ficar-se apenas pelos 9,2ºC.
Espero sinceramente que o vento acalme, até porque hoje é daqueles dias em que quero ir ao 'congelador' fazer mais umas medições.

Off-topic: A partir de amanhã e até Domingo, estarei a reportar a partir de Belver. Espero algumas mínimas negativas e obviamente, levarei o sensor Auriol para partilhar os valores .


----------



## homem do mar (30 Nov 2017 às 11:57)

Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi de -0.6.
Por volta das 6 da manhã tive de sair de carro e a já tinha uma bela camada de gelo no vidro do carro geada bem intensa aqui por estes lados.
Por agora 12.6


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2017 às 12:13)

A mínima aqui foi de *6,1ºC*

Agora vento fraco por vezes moderado e temperatura de *13,1ºC*


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2017 às 13:23)

minima de 4.9ºC algo alta para o que esperava, certamente vento estragou, a partir desta noite já acredito em geadas
por agora 13.9ºC


----------



## DaniFR (30 Nov 2017 às 15:23)

Boa tarde

Primeira mínima negativa da temporada, -0,4°C.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Nov 2017 às 16:31)

A miníma foi de 6.9ºC , agora *12.3ºC.*


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2017 às 17:07)

Boa tarde,

Dia solarengo e frio. Muito apreciável. A temperatura oscilou entre os *4,5ºC* e os *12,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 10,5ºC em queda rápida, com o pôr-do-Sol.

*Ontem* a temperatura variou entre os *8,5ºC* (antes do final do dia) e os *14,5ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Nov 2017 às 17:33)

Hoje foi um dia bastante frio, por volta das 7 da manhã estavam 3ºC.


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2017 às 18:11)

Boa tarde,

O vento, vai continuando a soprar de forma moderada e enquanto assim for a temperatura vai continuar estanque.
Em princípio segundo o Arpége, deverá acalmar mais ao final da noite e ai sim podemos chegar aos valores previstos pelos modelos.
Actual:

12,6ºC
50% h.r
1021hPa


----------



## Gilmet (30 Nov 2017 às 19:12)

Queda rápida com *7,7ºC* actuais. A ver como corre o resto da noite!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

E vai caindo a temperatura , neste momento tenho *9.5ºC *, vamos ver como vai correr a noite, espero uma mínima de 5 graus por aí .


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2017 às 19:44)

minima: *4.9ºC *(-2.0ºC)
maxima: *14.5ºC *(-1.0ºC)
actual: ainda *8.7ºC* esta brisa está a estragar a descida vento por volta dos 4km/h


----------



## Geopower (30 Nov 2017 às 19:47)

10,9ºC neste momento. Vento fraco de Norte.

Extremos do dia: 
8.9ºC
14.1ºC


----------



## fhff (30 Nov 2017 às 21:25)

Muito frio. Dois Portos seguia com 2,5° 
C.  Pelo alto concelho de Alenquer vamos com 7,5°C


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2017 às 21:39)

11,0ºC a subir. Este vento já me está a irritar.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (30 Nov 2017 às 21:46)

Carnide  11.5º e a descer


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2017 às 22:24)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *6,3ºC* / *13,3ºC
*
T.actual: *8,9ºC*

Devo estar com rajadas de 30 km/h, é um valor irrelevante em termos de vento, mas mais que suficiente para bloquear a descida da temperatura.

_________

A estação da praia da Rainha, na ultima actualização ia nos *2,0ºC*, outra estação com potencial tremendo, mas o vento costuma aparecer e estraga as minimas.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2017 às 22:44)

*3.7ºC *


----------



## André Filipe Bom (30 Nov 2017 às 22:50)

Boa noite, máxima de 14,8ºC, por agora está um belo fresquinho, estão 2,7ºC.


----------



## david 6 (30 Nov 2017 às 23:33)

nãooooooooooo!!! apareceu 0.6km/h de vento!!! pode estragar tudo 

*3.1ºC*, estagnado porque será...


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Nov 2017 às 23:40)

Que grande supresa quando o Auriol revelou *3,3ºC* de mínima. Por este andar tenho quase a certeza que dia 4 e 5 devo conseguir chegar aos 0ºC.

Temperaturas irão continuar abaixo da média do mês, principalmente as mínimas. Quem diria que nem há um mês ainda estavam mais de 30ºC...o nosso clima é sempre espantoso.


----------



## Teya (30 Nov 2017 às 23:53)

Está um calor um bocado esquisito na rua 

7.6ºC sensação térmica de 2º a 3ºC e 74% humidade.


----------



## remember (1 Dez 2017 às 00:30)

Boas, bem frio lá fora... Sigo com 8,2ºC na estação principal e 9,2ºC na Auriol!
O que acham destes dados? Mesmo local, RS mas diferentes estações! Já desconfiava da EM do Aldi, mas ainda não dá indicação de pilhas nem nada... Normalmente as mínimas eram baixas em relação às estações da zona, mas o Auriol foi o que se aproximou mais!







- Não tenho minima do dia 22, porque adicionei o emissor no decorrer do dia.
- Outra coisa que reparei é na diferença de máximas/mínimas dos dias (entre si) chegam a ser iguais (ex: do dia 23 para 24, nas mínimas diferença de 1,3ºC
- Nos dias 26,27 existem diferenças de 0,7ºC nas máximas


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2017 às 18:00)

Hoje foi mais um dia gélido, por aqui, já ouvi relatos que houve uma "boa" formação de geada.


----------

